# Naruto 560 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

madara attacks


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI. 

AND MORE MIND BLOWING BY KISHI.


----------



## RikodouGai (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi = Obito 
I was a doubter but...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 12, 2011)

ı believe we will see tobi unmasked next chapter


----------



## gershwin (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara kicks some ass!


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara,secrets being revealed,itachi as well.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara destroys everything before him with a single Katon tech, then he and Muu continues to another location. Maybe they free the Trollkage while they're at it.

I wish we'd see Mei's fight with Black Zetsu but now that Yellow Lantern has arrived he'll take all the spotlight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Itachi finds Kabuto, its important now if Unit 4 is to survive..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Chapter 560-The Man Behind The Mask Makes His Move


*Spoiler*: __ 





Onoki: ...What's going on...it doesn't make any sense.
Gaara: We have to inform HQ immediately!
Naruto: ...
*Naruto dashes towards Edo Madara with a Rasengan*
Madara: ...What kind of fool are you...
*Madara easily dodges and destroys the clone*
Side Text: The Real Madara Has Appeared And With One Attack Finishes Off The Clone Responsible For Sealing Muu and Edo Raikage...How Powerful Is Madara?!

*Scene changes to Kabuto*
Kabuto: ...It appears that it was just a clone this entire time, that's a relief, can't have Naruto dieing yet, kukuku. But...for Madara to just attack like that, I'm going to have to have all my focus on him, I can't afford to have him break free, lucky for me the rest of the Edos are useless now so there's no real loss. I wish I could see the look on Tobi's face right now, kukuku.
*We got inside Kabuto*
Hoshi Zetsu: Hmm...so he finally summoned it, I guess it's time to tell Tobi. 
*The Hoshi Zetsu leave undetected*

*Scene changes to HQ*
Killer A: WHAT?!
Tsunade: Madara has been resurrected with Edo Tensei?
Mabui: It makes no sense, the masked man is Madara isn't he?
Shikaku: Well we never did see his face did we...
Killer A: !!!
Tsunade: At this point...it doesn't matter if he's Madara or not, he's still a threat and we can't lose focus on him. But still...to think something like this would happen.
Inochi: ! I just lost the signal from Naruto and Killerbee. I can't sense the masked man either...something jamming the signal. ! Mei just reported that her opponent has left...
Ao: What opponent? I never sensed anyone fighting there...
Shikaku: This isn't good...

*Scene changes to Tobi*
Tobi: !?
*Black Zetsu appears, shortly followed by White Zetsu*
Black Zetsu: The Hoshi left in Kabuto has reported that he summoned Madara...
White Zetsu: And Sasuke's eyes are ready, but he left in a hurry and rather hostile at that, killed one of my clones...lucky I was on my lunch break heh.
Tobi: So he finally summoned him did he...it would have been a problem before but now...
Black Zetsu: What do we do now?
Tobi: White Zetsu, you gather all the White Zetsu Clones, they wont be much use in battle anymore, but they still have one more purpose, that include the "dead" ones.
White Zetsu: Righty-o! 
Tobi: Black Zetsu...I'll let you handle Killerbee.
Black Zetsu: I thought you were going to capture them.
Tobi: Kabuto summoned him sooner then I thought, I have to deal with this first, and I rather not let any time be wasted, I believe you're fully capable of dealing with Killerbee, but make sure Naruto doesn't get captured yet...there's still other plans for him. 
Black Zetsu: Right.
*Black Zetsu and White Zetsu leave to do their tasks. Tobi turns around and begins running on trees again*

*Scene changes back to HQ*
Shikaku(Talking through Inochi to everyone): The Edo Tenseis and White monsters on all battle fields have been taken care of. But there is still two Edo Tenseis at Gaara's division, we need everyone who can still fight to go there immediately! I'll explain what's happening when we get there.
Killer A: ...
Tsunade: ...
Shikaku: I know you think it's better if we go where Naruto and Killerbee are, but we have no idea where they are now, and with Madara here we have to deal with him before he joins up with the masked man...we at less know where his position is. Plus Naruto and Killerbee should be able to hold their own against the masked man for now...
Tsunade: Right...let's go then.
Killer A(Thinking): ...Killerbee...
*They take off*

*Scene changes to Madara*
Madara: Is this what the current generation has to offer? I've very disappointed. 
*We see a bunch of ninjas on the ground, only a few are still standing*
Gaara: Unbelievable...Onoki, didn't you fight him before?
Onoki: Yah but I barely made it out alive...
Madara: Hmm? Oh that's right, I remember you now...still weak as ever old man.
Onoki: Urgh...
Temari(Whispering): Gaara, we've been told the rest of the Alliance is on their way now. All of Naruto's clones along with them.
Gaara: ...I wonder if that'll even be enough then.
Onoki: ...It wont be...
Temari: !?...

*Scene change to White Zetsu, who is back at Akatsuki HQ, in front of Gedo Mazo*
White Zetsu: That's the last of them. Phew, sure is tiring bringing all of them here...but I can't waste time, I have to start sealing them. With the Bijuu chakra they have, every drop counts. But I'm going have to speed things up, the plan starts tonight. 
*A bunch of White Zetsu's clones appear(Thousands). Gedo Mazo shots it's rods inside all of White Zetsu's clones. White Zetsu goes on his finger on Gedo Mazo. The White Zetsu Clones begin to get sealed*
White Zetsu: Now this will only take a few hours...but there's still more to do, will we even have enough time?...I wished someone was hear for me to talk to, I feel crazy talking to my self AHAHAHAHAH...laughing by myself isn't so fun either...hurry up Black Zetsu!

*Scene changes to Naruto and Killerbee*
Killerbee: How much further?
Naruto: We're almost there.
*Black Zetsu appears*
Killerbee: WOW!? That thing just popped up out of nowhere...I thought you were sensing to see if anyone was nearby...
Naruto: I was...I don't know how-
Black Zetsu: Simple really. I can't be sensed. And even your more advance sensing powers to sense negative emotions wont work since I don't have any emotions.
Naruto: What!?
Killerbee: What are you a robot or something?
Naruto: ...Nagato was similar, he said he didn't have any emotions, but that wasn't true, he was just really sad. Maybe you're-
Black Zetsu: Don't be an idiot. I'm not the same as Nagato, I don't have a sob story that ruined my life, I'm simply a machine built for one purpose.
Killerbee: No way...you really are a robot!?
Black Zetsu: Enough talk...
*Black Zetsu quickly dashes towards Killerbee and pushing him far away from Naruto*
Naruto: You're fast and strong...but don't think I'll stand by and watch!
*Naruto goes to attack Black Zetsu but hits an invisible wall*
Naruto: What the?!
Black Zetsu: It's a barrier that can't be destroyed unless I am destroyed or cancel it. Of course neither is going to happen. Why don't you just continue onwards, you have no use here anymore.
Naruto: Err...
Killerbee: Go Naruto!
Naruto: But...
Killerbee: I can handle this guy. Remember, I float like a Butterfly and sting like a Killerbee! Ohyah!
Naruto: ...Heh, alright, make sure you catch up to me after you finish this guy off!
*They get their hands in the form of a fist as if they are fist bumping(Of course they can't do that now). Naruto leaves*
Black Zetsu: Lets make this quick.
Killerbee: Did you not hear me before?
Black Zetsu: ...
Killerbee: I float like a Butterfly and sting like a Killer-
*Black Zetsu dashes towards Killerbee and cuts him*
Black Zetsu: Bee?
Killerbee: Ugh!!!
Hachibi: NO KILLERBEE!!!
Black Zetsu: Well that was longer then expected...

*Scene changes to Tobi*
Tobi: It's time to settle this.
*Tobi is standing behind Kabuto*

Chapter end. 

End text: Killerbee is finished!? Tobi makes his move!? Will Tobi succeed at his plans!?


----------



## Fay (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara is gonna raep :33


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Zetsu retreats ad tells tobi tat samurai madara appeared, white zetsus are finished off by the alliance. madara attacks and kills onoki and the naruto clone.  the chapter ends with real naruto and bee meeting up with the jinchurikis, and Muu vs Itachi.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty much just shock and awe about Madara's appearance. 

Oonoki tells Gaara and co to leave him behind, because there is no way they can stand up against Madara as exhausted as they are. Naruto's KB also remains behind to make the fight 2 vs 2. Oonoki uses some sort of jutsu which gives him back his full strength for a short amount of time in return for his life.

Somewhere in between we'll have Kabuto being a cocky bastard as usual, we'll have Sasuke jumping through trees noticing someone or something and Black Zetsu will leave the battlefield once he notices Madara.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2011)

*Chapter 560 Prediction: *  Return of Madara

Everyone ponders the Madara situation and Real Madara gives us a hint to who Tobi / Madara is.   And reveals that his right eye is missing, which Tobi / Madara has.

Tobi / Madara learns that Kabuto has summoned the real Madara and curses him in using that trump card and possibily ruining his plan.


----------



## lathia (Oct 12, 2011)

So is there a chapter this upcomming week? I remember reading there wasn't one in this week's telegram. 

I predict Kishi switches back to something new. Sasuke/Itachi for a change, leaving us wanting more about Madara. lol


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it just me or I actually do feel a sense of danger for the good side since Edo Madara appearing? That double panel of what was happening in each team by defeating their enemies and now Madara appearing... i do predict a few deaths now. I see Onoki and maybe Gaara gone.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara bitchslaps some hos and we get a bunch of exposition and shocked reactions.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Onoki pisses himself in fear, everyone runs for their lives, even Naruto's clone.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

i predict madara but rapping everyone when suddenly he is summoned back by kabuto because  itachi arrives.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict Tobi will arrive at the battlefield and once seeing Madara he will take off his mask and reveal his true identity to everyone!


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

Predictions:
_Uchiha_

Black Zetsu: !!!!
Black Zetsu: He won't be happy...
_Black Zetsu merges into the ground_
*Scene switch to NeoTobi*
Tobi and the paths come to a halt
Tobi: What is it.
Black Zetsu: He summoned him..
Tobi: !!!Where.
Black Zetsu: The desert. The Tsuchikage, Kazekage and Naruto are there as well.
Tobi:...
Black Zetsu: What will you do now...Tobi?
Tobi: I'm going to face him. And while I'm at it.
Black Zetsu: ..
Tobi: Kill Kabuto.
Black Zetsu: Understood.
*Scene switches to Onoki and them*
Gaara: Contact HQ, inform them about this.
Onoki: This is something else...we can't stay here in our condition.
Naruto: So that's Madara...
_Madara looks at Naruto_
Madara: That boy...reminds me of him.
Onoki: This is the jinchuriki of the nine tails.
Madara: Is that so...
Naruto: Gah! What Naruto collapses and poof's away.
Gaara: !? What did he do.
Madara: ...A shadow clone...no wonder I couldn't enter his mind.
Onoki: What is going on here Madara! Who is the one in the mask?
Madara: The one in the mask?
_Tobi appears in front of him._
Madara and Muu !
Tobi:....
Madara: Now I understand...this is what this war is all about. I never expected you to go this far...Brother.
Onoki Gaara Temari and Muu !!!??!?
Tobi: How did you know...it was me.
_Madara points at his eyes._
Madara: That's not your sharingan, nor rinnegan. And to those two powers at once must mean you must have Senju and Uchiha cells...only you and I knew about this.
Onoki: So the on in the mask...is Madara's bother!
Tobi: After you died, I couldn't live in the shame you brought to our family. Blind, but not deaf, I could hear everything, all the rumors and mockery put against us. The Uchiha. I made it my mission to regain the respect our clan deserves. For that..I had to start over.
Madara:...start over? What did you do.
Tobi: I attacked the village, with the nine tails. Using your sharingan to gain control of it. 
Madara: And?
Tobi: And I failed. The fourth Hokage stopped me. However, it was to my best interest. After that, the elders ordered a man named Uchiha Itachi, to eliminate every last one of the Uchiha.
Madara: !? 
Tobi: And so, that's how I started over. And now here I am, transforming Uchiha Madara, into the great Sage.
Madara: If you have my eyes, then why wage war, why not just take control of the bijuu for yourself. 
Tobi: I lost your eye, in a little battle over the rinnegan. But I have plenty of other fresh eye's to test out.
Madara: But that's not all you need. To become one with the Juubi, you need the eternal mangekyrou sharingan. Something you don't and can never achieve, now that I'm dead and every single other Uchiha has been slaughtered. 
Tobi: That's where you're wrong....one Uchiha survived. 
Gaara: Now I get it....
Madara: Where is he, I want to meet this boy.
_Tobi grabs his shoulder and they teleport_
*Sasuke is jumping through trees when suddenly Tobi appears.*
Tobi: Sasuke. There is someone here that wants to see you.
Sasuke: I don't have time for this Madara, I need to test my new eyes out.
Madara: Then you can test them on me.
Sasuke: !? What? What is going on here? Two Madara's? 
Tobi: I'll explain later..
Madara: Let's see, how strong this boy is.
Sasuke: I guess this will do, I would love to test my new powers out on an expert. Then after defeating you I will gain the title as **EMS activates for Sasuke**king.
Madara: True, but there can only be one....true **EMS activates for Madara**
Chapter end
King.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Prediction 

Chapter starts with Kabuto going "kukuku... now they are doomed". Dodai informs the HQ that Madara is there and he's an Edo Tensei zombie. Madara readies himself for an attack and Gaara, Onoki and Naruto (who goes Sage Mode) are ready to fight. Madara and Mu both attack, Onoki fights Mu while Naruto and Gaara team up against Madara.

Scene changes, Tobi is standing on a tree. Zetsu appears beside him.
Zetsu: "Sasuke busted out and killed a few of my clones too... Also Kabuto finally summoned _him_. What should we do?"
Tobi: "I never expected Sasuke to stay in that cave very long... We'll deal with him soon."
Tobi (thinking): "Kabuto you bastard... You must be really desperate if you used your trump card this early..."
Zetsu: "Also Naruto appeared on each battlefield, looks like he used Kage Bunsins."
Tobi: "Good, he'll tire himself out... Proceed as planned."
Zetsu dissappears into the ground and we see that Tobi is watching from a hill as Naruto and Bee are running down in the woods.

Scene changes into HQ as Shikaku, Tsunade and A speculate something about Madara and try to figure out what to do next.

Chapter ends at the Kage battlefield, Onoki is seen _very_ fatigued against Mu. Madara on the other hands appears to have killed most of the alliance ninjas and finishes off around ten more with one really big Katon. Naruto and Gaara have both taken some damage too but they aren't nearly as fatigued as Onoki.


----------



## Ibb (Oct 12, 2011)

Prediction 1 = Tobi will be unmasked in the same fight he dies in.

Prediction 2 = Tobi's final fight will start before we see Sasuke again.

Prediction 3 = Boring Talk chapter next week.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict Madara raping everyone, and more mindfuckery.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 12, 2011)

Predict Madara's: "Who the hell are you, fcking man in the mask?! And why you wear MY Rinnegan?!"
After that the fight between them will start.


----------



## withering blossoms (Oct 12, 2011)

we find out is a genjutsu


Either:

1) Madara rapes Narutoverse.

2) Madara meets Sasuke and comments on Sasuke and Izuna's remarkable resemblance. Then he finds out about the Uchiha Massacre and either kills the Elders or goes 'meh I told them so'. 

3) Madara breaks free of Edo Tensei. And promptly rapes Narutoverse.

4) Madara gives us a bs account of VOTE and tells us that he and Hashirama were actually friends and he stuck around in Konoha until Hashirama declared his brother the soon-to-be Nidaime Hashirama became Hokage, which was actually years after Konoha was founded. *nods*


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

Prediction:

1. Division where Gaara is begins getting attacked by Madara and Muu

2. Ino's Dad keeps getting distress signals from that place, all Kage are amazed and confused of Madara's appearance they question Tobi's identity

3. He informs the other division about Madara and Muu attacks.

4. Naruto clones are tired and they had to leave a minimum amount of Madara force to the shinobi alliance. 

5. Itachi appears in front of Kabuto


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara is going to show these kids how it's done.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 12, 2011)

Next chapter starts with Madara standing over bodies of the alliance shinobis.

"I knew the whole viliage deal was bad idea1 Wussies, all of them!"


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't want to wait anymore. I DO NOT WANT TO WAIT ANYMORE!! 

It would be awesome to see Tobi appear up and throw a huge fan down at Edo Madara's feet and give a thumb up. 

7 days left...  Unless there is a break?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict awesome panels of Uchihas and faggy kages.


----------



## mellomuse (Oct 13, 2011)

ET-breakout Itachi mindf@cks Kabuto and ends the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 13, 2011)

Naruto: Hey Madara, you can't be you! You're alive!

Madara: ???

Gaara: Hush, honey. You're not making sense. 

Naruto: What did you just call me?

Gaara: ...nothing.

Oonoki: Anyway, Uchiha Madara, there's a masked man going around calling himself you. His ally is the one using you as a puppet. Do you have any idea who he is?

Madara: Someone impersonating me? But Tobi promised that...

Oonoki: That's him!

Madara: That bastard! He said he'd have Nagato revive me! Instead he stole my identity! Fuck, let me check my credit card... $436,232 on Doraemon merchandise?! THAT BASTARD! What a liar, saying he's some Uchiha from the future who wants to crush Konoha...

Naruto: An Uchiha from the future who wants to crush Konoha? Who could that possibly be?!

(Meanwhile...)

Tobi: ACHOO! Crap, someone must have been talking about me, and thanks to that Japanese cliche I sneezed with this mask on. Better take it off...

(Tobi takes off the mask, just as Sasuke appears)

Sasuke: You... you're... you're...

Mikoto: Sasuke, what did I tell you about going outside before your eyes adapt? You're grounded, young man!

Sasuke: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jso (Oct 13, 2011)

Edo-Madara and Tobi-Madara do the fusion dance, anyone?


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Predictions:
> _Uchiha_
> 
> Black Zetsu: !!!!
> ...



Liking this prediction. Too good to be true


----------



## Hasan (Oct 13, 2011)

I predict Madara saying something like 'that kid is very similar to Hashirama'...


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 13, 2011)

1.chapter starts with Muu saying:
This can't be true...how did that brat beat  *Him*?
after that flashback of Madara killing Dwarfkage.It ends with Gaara/Gaara and Naruto(they should still get atleast one fight as a team thanks to the ,,nice duo'' anyway) beating Madara.

2.Itachi comes to fight Madara.

3.Tobi comes and makes a fusion with madara.


----------



## Tengu (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't wait for the next chapter, i predict Edo Madara owning Onoki's group.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 13, 2011)

I PREDICT BLOOD!! LOTS AND LOTS OF BLOOD AND NINJAS WITH BRAIN DAMAGE!! and tobi/madara being unmasked.....


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 13, 2011)

Edo Madara vs Gaara and Naruto next couple of chapters will be battle chapters and maybe we'll get the Kakashi rampage.


----------



## Oahgneg (Oct 13, 2011)

The first half will be just panels of the Alliance nins browning their pants, then it's some form of Madara & Nagato backstory flashback


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 13, 2011)

Madara will be sealed in half chapter by the most nice duo of naruto universe: NaruGaa


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Oct 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 560-The Man Behind The Mask Makes His Move
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Awesome!! , i Read this whole Entire Thing


























































































Twice :risu


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 13, 2011)

Many things come to mind.

What is edo Madara's purpose ? Although he wanted to get revived, now he is revived under control of Kabuto. 

Also what will Kabuto achieve by summoning him on battle ? Will he use him to fight and win war ? or, do something against Tobi Madara ?
Will Kabuto lose control over him ? Then when ?

If or when Edo Madara is not under control will he still fight the alliance army ? Does he have any reason for that ? Or he will try to reach the one who summoned him ? How he will find out about Tobi Madara ? What powers he is having ? If/when he destroys Naruto clone, what will Naruto do after he realizes about Edo Madara ? What move the alliance will make or can make?

Most important, I was wondering who will last longer ? Tobi Madara or Edo Madara ? I see three possible scenario.


Edo Madara: He is a legend. From Tobi's story/ Oonoki / Itachi's story and many other flashbacks have shown how powerful he was and what he has done. But will he survive this arc ?We have seen how edo tensei are generally nerfed or give hint to opponents and ultimately get sealed. So there is a possibility, Edo Madara will have same fate as rest of the Edos, he will just give more story/hint on madara's true identity. Also power-wise will he be as powerful as Madara on his strongest form ? Will he have EMS ? If he uses, will that be to show case/give hint to what Sasuke can do with EMS ? If Tobi madara is incomplete so could be Edo Madara. As before dieing, if he had split or something then there is a possibility.

Tobi Madara :He is heading towards the Jinchuurikis i.e. Bee and Naruto. He has powered up since his 1st appearance. Now he has got rinnegan, gedou Mazou, old zinchuurikis as paths or neo-pain. This whole time he has been moving towards his goal. But now he will be against Naruto/Bee. Can those two win over such Tobi Madara ? Or will edo Madara/Kabuto fight him ? It is unclear how this scenario will play out.

Both survive, for now or this arc. then two cases.
Both survie as separate entity (like now) and Kabuto dies at the end of arc 
One lives in on another; e.g. Orochimaru was living in Sasuke (b4 fight against Itachi) and Kabuto dies. I don't see all three (Kabuto/ Tobi/ Edo Madara surviving this arc)

In my opinion, Both survive>Tobi Madara survive> Edo Madara survive. 
Well, there is a possibility both could get finished but it is least likely , hence excluded.


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 13, 2011)

> 斑点は、一撃で破壊する！古い影は血まみれの過去を記憶しています...



10characters


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> 10characters



What is this exactly?


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW! I know I'm late. Haven't posted in awhile and have been behind. What a week to decide and catch up. I can't possibly began to imagine what's going down next week. Good Lord, I'm excited . Should I be this excited?


----------



## Penance (Oct 14, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> Interesting. Where is this from?



Is this a preview, or something?


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, destroys it one blow? 

Onoki flashback time to when he faced Madara. 

I predict Madara clowning Naruto clone, then flashback beginning.
At the end of chapter we see Tobi get alerted to the edo by Zetsu and he states "everything is going according to plan.


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2011)

ehem how would you guys react if the ET Madara was sealed in the next chapter without doing anything? 
I know it won't ever happen but it's a funny thought


----------



## auem (Oct 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> ehem how would you guys react if the ET Madara was sealed in the next chapter without doing anything?
> I know it won't ever happen but it's a funny thought



don't think about what won't happen..

is that the preview..?:amazed


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 14, 2011)

it's too long for to be a preview... i think it's a prediction from a guy in 2ch...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 14, 2011)

We find out why Kishi want to write a *mafia* manga.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 14, 2011)

I predict either Tobi or the real Naruto defeating Madara thus continuing his failure record


----------



## calimike (Oct 14, 2011)

Madara destroy all, really? are you kidding? I hope there is another flashback among Madara how he died  

Anyway, Did you hear  (bye bye SJ) in North America start Jan 30th? $26 a year or $0.99 a issue on ipad, iphone, PC and other devices


----------



## Rama (Oct 14, 2011)

Next week this place is gonna be packed, I feel sorry for Fairy Tale but Madara appearing in Naruto stole the show.  



> Madara destroys it in one blow!The old Kage memorizes a bloody past...



this, so THIS


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> this, so THIS



You know what would have been even more badass? If he somehow manages to use Uchiha Madara to summon Hashirama too.



Kishi really screwed us over with the pure/impure world bull shit.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 14, 2011)

next chapter will feature one of the uchiha battles so it will be good. 

finally we're getting to the good parts again.


----------



## auem (Oct 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> You know what would have been even more badass? If he somehow manages to use Uchiha Madara to summon Hashirama too.
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi really screwed us over with the pure/impure world bull shit.



tobi says don't push your luck..


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 15, 2011)

Madara starts raping everyone, then Tobi arrives on the scene and reveals that he indeed isn't the "original" Madara.

Chapter ends before we get any more clues.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 15, 2011)

Chapter coming next week?

Usually twisted chapters are the last one for about two weeks to a month.

I predict:

Madara killing Onoki.
Naruto getting pissed and fighting Madara.
Some other fights such as black Zetsu fighting.
The real Madara shows up with all the edos and removes the mask but it will get revealed next chapter after this chapter.

Btw, Obito cheek=Madara cheek. Figure it out mohahaha.


----------



## Talis (Oct 15, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Madara starts raping everyone, then Tobi arrives on the scene and reveals that he indeed isn't the "original" Madara.
> 
> Chapter ends before we get any more clues.



Why would Tobi just reveal himself?
So what if everyone knows that he isnt the real Madara, hes hidding his identity with that mask after all. It will be a true fail if he will just reveal himself like that.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope there's too preview from wsj this week


----------



## Penance (Oct 15, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Why would Tobi just reveal himself?
> So what if everyone knows that he isnt the real Madara, hes hidding his identity with that mask after all. It will be a true fail if he will just reveal himself like that.



The mask will have to get knocked off, of course...


----------



## Spiritnexus (Oct 15, 2011)

If Madara Uchiha still has some degree of personality, then we should expect some dialogue on who the man behind the mask really is. Though if Kabuto completely removes Madara's personality, the fighting will begin.


----------



## auem (Oct 15, 2011)

i am expecting for madara to break from edo tensei jutsu right form the start..


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm hoping there IS a chapter this week. Because usually revelations like these means Naruto might be on break.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I'm hoping there IS a chapter this week. Because usually revelations like these means Naruto might be on break.



And usually an official announcement is made that the following chapter is going to be a double release....


----------



## withering blossoms (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict... that Madara captures Naruto and Sasuke/Itachi appears.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 16, 2011)

This is what i predict in the long term :

Itachi arrives at Kabuto's location just when things are getting ugly and Edo Muu and Edo Madara are raping the alliance. Itachi's plan to cancel Edo Tensei is to work together temporary with Orochimaru who is pissed at Kabuto for trying to surpass him by absorbing his power and techniques.
Orochimaru can control a large potrion of Kabuto's chakra and also he can execute some degree of control over Kabuto's white snake body because there is a link between the two and as soon as Edo Tensei is canceled by Oro he confronts Kabuto directly who manages to reabsorb the last remains of him. The new superpowered Kabuto reveals his real trump card whatever that is.

In the mean time somewhere far away..........
Tobi and the 6 paths encounter Naruto and Bee, after a long brutal fight both Jinchuuriki are captured. The Kyuubi and Hachibi get extracted from them but Naruto survives the Bijuu extraction due to his Uzumaki power and he retains the Kyuubi chakra he absorbed earlier,only Bee dies. EMS Sasuke is making plans to invade Konoha while Naruto realizes that he wont beat Juubi powered Tobi as he is now and returns to Toad mountain to train with SM and RM, he is taught some Fuuinjutsus.

When EMS Sasuke and Naruto finaly clash Naruto barely winns but their fight releasses huge amounts of Dark/negative and Light/positive energy that is used by Madara/Tobi to awaken the real Juubi. It is then explained that the Juubi is the chaos Shinto diety Amatsu Mikaboshi itself that has exists beyond the powers of good and evil and thats why Madara needed Naruto and Sasuke to fight in order to replicate the powers of true chaos.
Its then explained that the reason why the Juubi had both Sharingan and Rinnegan is that the Sharingan represents the evil powers of destruction in the universe while the Rinnegan represents the good powers of creation .

During the fight against the Juubi, Naruto usess one of Rikudou's Fuuinjutsus and re-seals the Kyuubi part of Juubi which is now purified thanks to the special sealing method. Naruto then goes ultimate Kyuubi Sage Mode and with Sasuke's help he manages to abolish Juubi's evil chakra part and leave only the good chakra part.


----------



## auem (Oct 16, 2011)

^
i have doubt whether kabuto can use any other edo when controlling madara(or trying to control)...so that means muu may turn to the alliance...


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 16, 2011)

This is war. There's no time for more training. Whatever Naruto has in arsenal now is most likely what he'll fight with for the rest of the series (unless of course the war isn't the end).
I predict Madara Uchiha will talk some truth and Tobi will join the scene.
Tobi vs Madara is plausible.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 16, 2011)

Deva Path said:


> This is war. There's no time for more training. Whatever Naruto has in arsenal now is most likely what he'll fight with for the rest of the series (unless of course the war isn't the end).
> I predict Madara Uchiha will talk some truth and Tobi will join the scene.
> Tobi vs Madara is plausible.



The manga most certainly wont end with the war since Kyuubi was ready to cooperate with Naruto only after he has prooven himself and stoped the war meaning there is more to come. I also dont see Naruto standing a chance against Juubi powered Madara the way he is now, until the end of the manga he will most likely be taught the basics of Uzumaki Fuuinjutsus and how to combine SM and RM.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 16, 2011)

The story will cut to some other completely meaningless sub-plot, and we won't see Madara doing anything for months.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 16, 2011)

this the preview from wsj#46



> 明らかになるカブトの秘策！！ナルトは一体！？



with my poor knowledge for jap, "Kabuto's secret plan becomes clear!! What on earth will do Naruto!?

not very interesting...


----------



## auem (Oct 16, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The manga most certainly wont end with the war since Kyuubi was ready to cooperate with Naruto only after he has prooven himself and stoped the war meaning there is more to come. I also dont see Naruto standing a chance against Juubi powered Madara the way he is now, until the end of the manga he will most likely be taught the basics of Uzumaki Fuuinjutsus and how to combine SM and RM.



realizing that real madara has joined the war may force kyubi reconsider his intention and help naruto...kyubi dislike him very much it seems...may be he will chose being naruto's pet over madara's pony...


----------



## Chibason (Oct 16, 2011)

It will likely cut to Naruto clones finishing off enemies in all of the battlefields, then end with Itachi approaching Kabuto... I hope we get scenes of Tobi or Madara though


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 16, 2011)

The real question becomes, is the Real Madara as much of a story teller as the fake one?????


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict Madara raping Gaara's division Naruto orders Gaara to fall back the Division can't sustain this kind of damage he will hold back Madara and Muu Gaara trys to protest but Naruto tells him with him being a clone he is the perfect sacrifice Gaara agrees to it Onoki then tells that he can't hold back both he will sacrifice himself and bet on the future.

Scene swich to Kakashi's Division 

Kimi and Chiyo are off panelled and we finally get to see what Mangetsu is capable of

The Alliance send word to Kitsuchi and Darui Divisions to hurry to Gaara's location


----------



## Faustus (Oct 16, 2011)

Next chapter or maybe second or third after it:
*Madara and Tobi finally met*
Madara: You failure! You were supposed to revive me and look what happened!
Tobi: Shit happens, you know 
Madara: Mu-ha-ha, I've freed myself from Edo Tensei control! Now I'm immortal and all powerful! And *I am* the real one, so give back my powers! 
Tobi: So, you have freed yourself? But what is the _purpose_ that holding you in impure world? 
Madara: Purpose? 
Tobi: Yes, the goal, what is your unfinished business here? 
Madara: Well, I'm going to become to become second Rikudo 
Tobi: Oh, really? It's too bad I'm already one 
Madara: Wtf...  Nooooo!!!...  *crumbles*
Tobi:


----------



## Doge (Oct 16, 2011)

Madara is trolled in Edo Tensei fashion and Tobi will be the only hope in stopping Jesus mode Naruto.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 16, 2011)

Kabuto's secret plan? Interesting.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 16, 2011)

we find out itachi's master was the real EMS madara and a flashback to the uchiha massacre is shown. we see itachi and madara raping the uchiha clan. madara says to itachi ''you are very strong, but how do you wish to surpass me without EMS?'', itachi then leaves to kill his parents, that's when kid sauce walks in, after the confrontation, itachi tells madara '' i will surpass you by my own method''. madara grins. in the present on the last page itachi arrives, naruto notices something different about him.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict an awesome flashback 

Hopefully we get some kind of dialogue out of Tobi, and something from Itachi.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 16, 2011)

Madara is definitely going to comment how Naruto is so similar to Hashirama. You know it's going to happen. 

Zetsu is surely going to tell Madara about what Kabuto just did. Tobi/Madara will divert his path towards the 4th Division.

I doubt there will be any fighting. The alliance and HQ is just going to talk more about Edo Madara. Onoki will tell something. If there's fighting then Edo Madara will attack Naruto's clone. Most likely the other way around.  The clone goes *poof* and Naruto will tell others including Kakashi that the _Real Madara_ has appeared on the battlefield and the masked man is not him. At least, not according to his knowledge.

If there's less fighting, then there better be some kind of revelation or a hint about the identity of Tobi/Madara.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 16, 2011)

Does Madara even know who Sasuke is?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict Tobi going "keikaku doori" when Zetsu informs him about Kabuto using his trump card


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> this the preview from wsj#46
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you out of your mind!? 

I can't wait to see what Kabuto has been planing for all these months. It all leads up to next chapter. We will finally know the truth about Kabuto!

How is that *not* exciting for fvcks sake!?


----------



## orochipein (Oct 16, 2011)

Edo Madara will kill fodder Onoki.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Are you out of your mind!?
> 
> I can't wait to see what Kabuto has been planing for all these months. *It all leads up to next chapter.* We will finally know the truth about Kabuto!
> 
> How is that *not* exciting for fvcks sake!?



Sorry to dusapointed you but you will have to wait about 10 chapters or so for that.


----------



## Nic (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah Kishi will milk it all.  Doubt we'll learn much this chapter.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict some bitching from Madara about being bound by ET

And pretty sure Madara's first move will actually kill someone.


----------



## Subside (Oct 16, 2011)

I predict :


*Spoiler*: __ 





More of this from Kishi, hopefully some information about Tobidara! 




Also, more Kakashi please!


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 16, 2011)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Madara is trolled in Edo Tensei fashion and Tobi will be the only hope in stopping Jesus mode Naruto.


Yeah, Tobi really is the protagonist of this story at the moment, as far as I'm concerned. 

He needs to put an end to Naruto's rebellious little rampage, once and for all.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 16, 2011)

Raikage and Hokage hear the news that Tobi isn't Madara and they decide to split the army into 4 new groups. A group for dealing with Zetsu, a group to head after Kabuto, a group to stall Edo Madara, and a group to deal with Tobi.

Chapter will most likely be about how the new divisions are divided up.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 16, 2011)

This next chapter can best be describe as a win, win chapter..... As regardless on what the chapter focuses on, it's guaranteed to advance the plot... 

Because every major event right now involves a plot mover aka A Uchiha....

Madara's making a moving, Tobi is making a move, Itachi is making a move, and Sasuke is essentially Moving...

Madara's emergence, and Naruto arriving at all the battle fields implies that the Edo portion of the war is over...... It's now time for the big boys to make there move.... And what better way to start than EMS Madara....


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

Madara takes down the Naruto clone in one hit, then pummels old man Onoki causing them to have flashbacks to Madara pummeling him as a little kid.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 16, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> this the preview from wsj#46
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least we know a chapter is coming out.


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 16, 2011)

Less of a prediction and more a theory. wat if madaras still a good guy/anti hero and tobi is some twisted experiment by zetsu gone rogue? Madara does seem more honourable than tobi.


----------



## calimike (Oct 16, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> this the preview from wsj#46
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Superstars said:


> At least we know a chapter is coming out.





I wonder what secret plan? Hey Naruto, you'd better run far away and disappear like thin air!


----------



## Superstars (Oct 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> I wonder what secret plan? Hey Naruto, you'd better run far away and disappear like thin air!



Appreciate the confrimation!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict Madara & Muu wrecking epic havoc to Gaara's division, Muu giving a bit of his Jinton-esque abilities to Madara so that he can fly and both of them depart of the desert towards another direction. The original Naruto recieves the Kage Bunshin's memories.

Also, Kabuto removes Dan's personality in the beach battlefield and he starts using his Ghost Transformation jutsu, which easily takes out the Naruto Kage Bunshin that was there.

A bit too around Kakashi's battlefield and the remaining Swordsmen.

Finally the chapter ends with Madara & Jinchuuriki arriving to their destination while Sasuke is ready to get out of Tobi's HQ, with his new ninja clothes.

And I would like very much that the mods put  as the Telegram's official pic.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And I would like very much that the mods put  as the Telegram's official pic.



I second this notion.

On-topic: I predict Madara kicking ass without even using his EMS, uses some S-rank katon to burn fodders as Naruto looks on in horror.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 17, 2011)

Madara owns the fodders. A few panels of different people reacting to the news. One Zetsu arrives where Tobi is and tells him the news. Tobi speeds up his pursuit of Bee and Naruto. A panel or 2 of Kakashi and co, and a Panel or two of Black Zetsu reacting to a Naruto being there.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict Madara epicness. 

Also I hope for some explanation about this Madara/Tobi mystery, so people will stfu.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 17, 2011)

Think the ET Madara arc will b Naruto's training against EMS. Lose a few clones to gain more intel about EMS abilities/jutsu's. Kishi needs Naruto to address this area of weakness before facing Tobi and Sasuke. Or maybe Kishi will revert to teamwork instead and we'll see more of that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 17, 2011)

Naruto plan has something to do with the removal of hatred Kyuubi has.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Kabuto is planning on using Uchiha Madara's powers to take control of the Kyuubi inside Naruto. I wonder if that could work, and what would happen in this case.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 17, 2011)

Next chapter will answer a lot of questions. But Tobi's identity still won't be revealed atleast before the end of the year.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 17, 2011)

I only hope, that Madara has 5 in intellect stats. He must to be a quite smart, like Kakashi, Minato or Itachi. It will be stupid, if Naruto wooped his ass by own tricks.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2011)

Harbour said:


> I only hope, that Madara has 5 in intellect stats. He must to be a quite smart, like Kakashi, Minato or Itachi. It will be stupid, if Naruto wooped his ass by own tricks.



In case you haven't noticed intelligence doesn't equal battle-smarts. Might wanna re-read most of Naruto's fights.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Tobi will find out that Madara has been resurrected, and send Sasuke to take out either Kabuto or Madara; if it's Kabuto, you can bet Sasuke and Itachi will meet somehow. I can just see Sasuke being saved by Itachi and thinking WTF?!?.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> In case you haven't noticed intelligence doesn't equal battle-smarts. Might wanna re-read most of Naruto's fights.



Lol?

Yeah. Naruto forgot how Nagato's powers work....

People like Kakashi have shown intelligence plays a huge role when it comes to battles.

As for Naruto, when you're that strong you can be a idiot and get away with it sometimes. Then again, go back to the battle with Kakazu, guess what happened? Naruto got caught by Kakazu straight away  if it wasn't for Yamato/Kakashi saving him at that moment he would be dead now.

I love it when people try to play down intelligence.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Yeah. Naruto forgot how Nagato's powers work....


We all know that was just Kishi nerfing his brain to hype Rinnegan.



Santoryu said:


> As for Naruto, when you're that strong you can be a idiot and get away with it sometimes. Then again, go back to the battle with Kakazu, guess what happened? Naruto got caught by Kakazu straight away  if it wasn't for Yamato/Kakashi saving him at that moment he would be dead now.


Yeah, Naruto got caught because he wasn't mastered FRS... He hit Kakuzu straight and clear but FRS dispersed. That's why Kakuzu got him. If FRS hadn't dispersed Naruto would have oneshotted Kakuzu.

Also that was how Naruto eventually beat him, he made Kakuzu think that he would try the same trick again..



Santoryu said:


> I love it when people try to play down intelligence.



Again intelligence doesn't equal battle-smarts... Most pure intelligent type (Minato, Itachi etc.) have good battle-smarts but intelligence isn't a requirement..

To be fair it's hard to find anyone who has better feats in battle-tactics than Naruto, whose intelligence is heavily downplayed:
the Kyuubi attack was a freak occurrence.
the Kyuubi attack was a freak occurrence.
the Kyuubi attack was a freak occurrence.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## ? (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict Madara fucking shit up with base sharingan, then the last panel of the chapter shows him activating EMS


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 17, 2011)

Kishimoto knows how to kill a boner. So he might skip to black zetsu battle or something. Or he might gives us long conversations....


----------



## hellohi (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict that Tobi = Madara or a clone of Madara, not some long dead Obito, barely-a-Genin bullshit. 
Tobi's and Madara's fucking eyes look exactly the same


----------



## Estar (Oct 17, 2011)

> I love it when people try to play down intelligence.


Best proof that Intelligence is a major power: Shikamaru. By POWER he couldnt win anything and yet he took out much more powerfull opponents with wits.

Then Naruto got kyuubi - extremechakra + extremely well regeneration ability. To say it with a song..."if you gonna be dumb you gotta be tough" which is exactly the case here


----------



## GrieverSoul (Oct 17, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Kishimoto knows how to kill a boner.* So he might skip to black zetsu battle or something. Or he might gives us long conversations....



^^^^ This!
We are all waiting for some Edo-Madara time but Kishi wont give us that. We will be served cold soup with the Feudal Lords and Black Zetsu.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2011)

tw0o first pages of madara........... 15 pages of sakura or naruto or hinata


----------



## Agony (Oct 17, 2011)

nah,i realized people have been very paranoid.kishi isnt that bad.


----------



## Federer (Oct 17, 2011)

Madara will likely take out the Naruto clone and maybe even kill Onoki, I mean, this war would be much better if a high profile good guy dies. 

Or Kishi skips to the other battlefieds.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 17, 2011)

Poor 4 Division...All those efforts and now this...
By the way I hope that Edo-Madara will be in chat mode because we'll need to know who Tobi really is.A special clone of Madara or another person?
Mmm...i have to admit:this week will be interesting.^^


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2011)

Gaara's division is in deep ship indeed, I think A and Tsunade might come to back them up. They need more Kage level fighters since all they got now is fatigued Gaara, near dead Onoki and Kage Bunshin of Naruto, who used up KCM... They can't possible hope to win against Edo Madara and 50% Mu now without backup.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I don?t think we?ll have any high revelations concerning Tobi, but Madara talking to Oonoki and maybe Naruto about Nagato and reviving methods is not something Kishi should miss to do. Also, Kyuubi reacting would be awesome.
I?m thinking about all the "real Madara knows Nagato-Tobi claims to have given Nagato Rinnegan-Tobi claiming to be the second coming of Rikudou" thing, I try to link everything but seems to me that Tobi lied but having a lot of real information out of his reach...


----------



## mayumi (Oct 17, 2011)

kabuto should know by the next chapter hopfully that the naruto with gaara is a clone if he doesn't already. its better to move madara to find real naruto than having fights with gaara and tsuchikage.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2011)

mayumi said:


> kabuto should know by the next chapter hopfully that the naruto with gaara is a clone if he doesn't already. its better to move madara to find real naruto than having fights with gaara and tsuchikage.



Madara needs hype, so he'll annihilate ChiriNaruto, Gaara and Onoki. Hopefully in one chapter, too.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2011)

Kishi loves Gaara way too much to let Madara kill him


----------



## ppain (Oct 17, 2011)

"Again intelligence doesn't equal battle-smarts... Most pure intelligent type (Minato, Itachi etc.) have good battle-smarts *but intelligence isn't a requirement*.."

Did I really read that?  Maybe not in Kishi world, but in the real world, if you're stupid, meaning you don't anticipate shit, even as a fighter, you won't make it really far... But that's an other topic I guess.

As for my prediction, I predict Itachi solving problems.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Gaara's division is in deep ship indeed, I t*hink A and Tsunade might come to back them up.* They need more Kage level fighters since all they got now is fatigued Gaara, near dead Onoki and Kage Bunshin of Naruto, who used up KCM... They can't possible hope to win against Edo Madara and 50% Mu now without backup.



Only to get slaughtered? Onoki said Madara could do anything he wanted and asked Tobi why he is doing things in such a roundabout way. Now this could just be retarded hype, but if they come they will surely be fodderized.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 17, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Kishimoto knows how to kill a boner*. So he might skip to black zetsu battle or something. Or he might gives us long conversations....



^ This is the next chapter, who wants to bet on it? 

- Conversations
- Change panel to other people. 
- More conversations. 

I tough that fairy tail writer was close in surpassing oda of bleach in trolling, but if kishi do this, after reviving itachi he sure will be up there.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 17, 2011)

> People bitch at Kishi when he dropped the Kakashi Rampage.
> Kishi makes a return to the Kakashi rampage last chapter
> Kishi introduces Uchiha Madara last chapter.
> NF rages at the though that Kishi might finally show off Kakashi rampage next week 

I want talking, in fact I even went a few panels with Sakura on them.



Come at me NF .


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict the chapter that will be mostly talk - but very important, interesting and revealing talk.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Oct 17, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> > People bitch at Kishi when he dropped the Kakashi Rampage.
> > Kishi makes a return to the Kakashi rampage last chapter
> > Kishi introduces Uchiha Madara last chapter.
> > NF rages at the though that Kishi might finally show off Kakashi rampage next week
> ...



I wouldn't mind some talking between the various groups for a moment; a bit of a reprieve from fighting to let naruto digest everything.  

really, after it switched from Kakashi to begin with, it should have been common sense that everything was going to go off-panel.  I think most people "predicting" Kakashi rampage each week were just joking.  

I would like to see more of Kabuto's plan or him talking/elaborating about it.  Maybe with his captive Yamato

where the hell Tobidara is right now since he was shown with Jinchuriki Pains like 5 chapters ago.  What the hell is he doing, riding Sloths into battle?  Where the hell is he?

Naruto meeting with each division head (since there are clones everywhere) and learning a bit about the situation before running off to beat things

Where Itachi the Rouge Ninja Zombie went ( I hate to mention wanting to see Uchihas, but I am kinda curious where he is and what he plans on doing)

I'd like to see some more interaction between Naruto and Kyuubi, too.

As for actually predicting whats going to happen, we were just introduced to Naruto arriving at each battlefield, so I'm predicting the next 6 chapters are so devoted to Naruto fights in each division.


----------



## takL (Oct 17, 2011)

i think
gaara n co are to be raped by madara, kabuto was disappointed to know the naruto there was just a clone and naruto will learn from his defeatd clone(s).


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Only to get slaughtered? Onoki said Madara could do anything he wanted and asked Tobi why he is doing things in such a roundabout way. Now this could just be retarded hype, but if they come they will surely be fodderized.



Sooo... What are you expecting the alliance to do? Give up? Just let Gaara's group die there? If they don't send some Kage level fighters they are all surely going to die there.


----------



## auem (Oct 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Only to get slaughtered? Onoki said Madara could do anything he wanted and asked Tobi why he is doing things in such a roundabout way. Now this could just be retarded hype, *but if they come they will surely be fodderized*.



you are wrong there...if kishi send them in front of madara,then it would be to highlight their spectacular abilities...

madara don't need to stomp current kages to show his power(story-wise he is already a legend)...but current kages challenging madara would be for showcasing their powers...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 17, 2011)

Best case scenario : Madara off panels Gaara/onoki/temari/fodder and moves on to the next battle.
Seriously, who'd want to see gaara and Onoki fight again ? Not me. At least, not so soon.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 17, 2011)

Oonoki is kinda weak to be a Kage. His best feat so far is when he assisted Naruto to beat half of Muu. Seriously, he should be replaced.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 17, 2011)

Oonoki is too old, even older than Sarutobi


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 17, 2011)

I just wanna see flashbacks and the real truth about Madara/Tobi/Nagato and Akatsuki at the moment. Fights can wait for another whole volume if need be.


----------



## vered (Oct 17, 2011)

i would like to see a flashback of madara that will reveal the history between Nagato Madara and Tobi even a few chapters concentrated just on that.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 17, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Madara needs hype, so he'll annihilate ChiriNaruto, Gaara and Onoki. Hopefully in one chapter, too.


That is too good to be true


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 17, 2011)

vered said:


> i would like to see a flashback of madara that will reveal the history between Nagato Madara and Tobi even a few chapters concentrated just on that.



I don't think Kishi will just give that away so easily. This is too good a plot twist for it to be explained so soon. I think it'll take some more time to know the truth


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 17, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Best case scenario : Madara off panels Gaara/onoki/temari/fodder and moves on to the next battle.
> Seriously, who'd want to see gaara and Onoki fight again ? Not me. At least, not so soon.



Are you implying Naruto is fodder?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict Sasuke's brain dying. He is already fucked up, if he sees itachi, then madara and if they tell him their story... well, this will be like mind-rape. 

And of course Tobi=obito. Just think about the parallels between him and naruto and then he makes the perfect anti-hero. Get it, get it? And just think, why would kishi introduce a useless character like obito, why putting a close up on him? Well, it's because he is that guy behind the mask.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 17, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you implying Naruto is fodder?



It's a shadow clone that just defeated 1 1/2 Kages, he better be ready to poof.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 17, 2011)

I predict that Madara makes his move in the battlefield. The Naruto clone creates another clone and cancels it sending the info to Naruto. Naruto gets the info that Madara is in the battlefield. Kyubbi shows up and warns Naruto about Madara. Chapter ends with Tobi showing up.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 17, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you implying Naruto is fodder?



lolz I completely forgot Naruto was there...

Kb of Naruto fodderizes Madara single handedly


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Oonoki is kinda weak to be a Kage. His best feat so far is when he assisted Naruto to beat half of Muu. Seriously, he should be replaced.



no, his best feat was when he lifted the island turtle, and when he spammed molecule destroying landscape changers, and when he flew, and when he turned whatever he touched into stone, and when he kept up with diedara and... you get the point. 

as far as i can tell, he's the current strongest living kage...im not sure what your talking about blacksword.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 17, 2011)

Edo Madara gets his $%% whooped by Naruto and we find out that Tobi IS Madara.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 17, 2011)

Madara is gonna use Final Getsuga Tenshou :sanji


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 17, 2011)

Madara vs. Gaara's division is over in 3 chapters, no more 5. Itachi vs. Kabuto happens right after. Itachi brings edos he hijacked control of from Kabuto, or arrives alone.


----------



## Kourti (Oct 17, 2011)

Oonoki also fought with Prime Madara, and he's still alive so yeah.

I also think he's probably the strongest, I mean "numbers don't matter against a dust user" right?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 17, 2011)

I d like if Naruto decides to hold both Muu and madara at the same time to troll fans. And then enter sage mode and waste both of them with Kawazu kumite invisible punches. But he ll never use it, he ll waste it on rasengan.

In any other case, I predict, Onoki having a flashback of madara, and Madara owning gaaras team, with naruto included if he cant go into KCM or sage mode again.


----------



## Nandireya (Oct 17, 2011)

Black Mirror said:


> I predict Sasuke's brain dying. He is already fucked up, if he sees itachi, then madara and if they tell him their story... well, this will be like mind-rape.



It _IS_ rather fractured.  Such a thing could shatter it completely.  But that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.  If he falls completely to pieces Kishi will have the opportunity to rebuild him as a half-way decent character.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 17, 2011)

So now everyone who has ever used MS is "alive" and in this war .... Madara, Tobi, Kakashi, Itachi, Sasuke...


----------



## icemanlonewolf (Oct 17, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> So now everyone who has ever used MS is "alive" and in this war .... Madara, Tobi, Kakashi, Itachi, Sasuke...


Izuna had ms.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 17, 2011)

icemanlonewolf said:


> Izuna had ms.



He...is...Tobi!!!!!!!

Knowing Kishi that wouldn't surprise me actually


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 17, 2011)

Madara Kills Onoki

Kagami/Zetsu Reveals His True Plan

Sasuke EMS Starts Going Wild


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a feeling Sasuke will make an appearance next chapter............

But no doubt Madara will be the center of next weeks chapter...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 17, 2011)

Itachi kills Kabuto, consequently, Madara is fred from edo tensei and do as he pleases and what he pleases is going after Kyuubi.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone see the mask coming off next chapter?


----------



## Penance (Oct 17, 2011)

^Nah...but within 10 chappy's...


----------



## Superstars (Oct 17, 2011)

Naruto beats up Edo Madara.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the more interesting revelations to hopefully come this chapter is actually as simple as whether Madara has two eyes or one. If two then the soul splitting theory is almost completely discredited, and it's practically guaranteed that Tobi is someone other than Madara. If he only has one, then Tobi being a piece of Madara would be as good as confirmed.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Kishi shifts the focus to Itachi.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 18, 2011)

It's this kind of time where we could really use early spoilers. 

There isn't much that's going to happen in the next few months outside of Edo Madara fighting, Tobi fighting Naruto/Bee, and then Itachi and Kabuto.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 18, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> 10characters



Spots will be destroyed at one blow! The old shadow remembers the bloody past.

My translation is bad but right.

It sounds like someone cough madara cough will kick all the divisions ass at once and then he reveals his past.


Basically one shotting the divisions and flashbacks


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2011)

i predict sasuke's final break down incoming in the next chapters 


and sexy edo madara moves.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasuke is irrelevant now. His only new EMS powers will be displayed through Madara anyway

True boss has arrived in the battlefield.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 18, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> So now everyone who has ever used MS is "alive" and in this war .... Madara, Tobi, Kakashi, Itachi, Sasuke...



Those are the only ones we know who had the MS. I think there were quite a few others who did as well. Like Fugaku for example.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Shisui...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

At this point I wonder how can Sasuke top Madara's grand entrance? He has the same strength as Madara but he is clearly inferior in reputation department.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Oct 18, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Madara Kills Onoki
> *
> Kagami/Zetsu Reveals His True Plan
> 
> Sasuke EMS Starts Going Wild



Then Deidara becomes the 4th Tsuchikage...


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> At this point I wonder how can Sasuke top Madara's grand entrance? *He has the same strength as Madara* but he is clearly inferior in reputation department.



Heh...If THAT's true, Naruto should be able to go toe-to-toe with him on his own, saving Gaara's division...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasuke is kind of noob compared to Madara if you ask me. He pales in comparsion. He is just 16 year old teenager without any clear purspose in this world.


----------



## Agony (Oct 18, 2011)

holy shit,i really wanna see madara flashbacks!


----------



## gershwin (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict Naruto thinking that Madara looks similar to Sasuke.
While Madara making comment that the look in Naruto`s eyes reminds him of Hashirama.
And then destroys the clone


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict a slow chapter actually 

Seeing as kishi likes to provide awesomeness in short doses..and seeing that Madara stole the show last chapter..

Next chapter will most likely be a boring fest..

Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not worried. I like Madara but if he's trolled by Naruto I wouldn't mind 

All I ask is that at least he can show everything he has in his arsenal that made him on par with Hashi [except MS's jutsus unless he has some new variants] before he's trolled 


And thanks Synn


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 18, 2011)

Predic/fic.

Edo Madara stands next to Muu. The alliance looks up at the both of them. Naruto freaks out a little bit. "What do you mean? Madara died? Who killed him?" he asks with a dumb expression on his face. Gaara just stands there. Oonoki responds. "The first Hokage killed him. I knew it.. the one that currently says he's Madara, isn't the real Madara." Naruto looks at Oonoki even more confused. "Ehhh? So that guy up there isn't Madara?" Oonoki gets ticked off. "No, he's a dead Madara! The real unreal Madara isn't the real Madara!" Naruto shows an even less intelligent face. "I don't understand any of this.." He looks up at Edo Madara and Muu. "But I guess we need to seal them, too." And in that moment, he's gone. Naruto reappears behind Madara and Muu, Planetary Rasengan at the ready. Madara and Muu both glance at him over their shoulders.

Kabuto grins. "He's no match for him.. let's do this." Madara's eyes turn into his Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. He stares at Naruto's clone. "Sarutahiko-no-jutsu!" Out of nowhere Madara's version of Susanoo appears around him. It's depicted as a tall figure with a large sweeping beard, wielding a large jeweled spear and wearing a long-nosed facial mask. It sweeps the spear from the sky down towards Naruto, using its razor-sharp edge to emulate the effect of a sword. Naruto's clone blocks the initial attack, but brings the spear's pointy end in front of him. "Thrust." Madara calmly states. The spear is enveloped by a vortex, similar to that of the Rasengan, and slices forward. Naruto's clone dissipates.

Back in the woods the real Naruto is suddenly aware of all that's happening. He stops in his tracks. "He felt.. like Sasuke.." Bee, having gotten ahead and sprinting back, wonders what's up. "Yo. What's up with you. Stopping instantly like a foo--" Naruto looks worried and Bee stops talking. "The real Madara appeared, as a zombie.. that means the one we knew as Madara isn't actually Madara. Just what is going on.." Bee loosk genuinely upset. "What the fuck.." He forgets to even rhyme. Naruto turns around. "We need to get back, he's too strong."

Back at Madara and Muu's battlefield. Dozens of ninja's are defeated and down on the ground. Gaara and Oonoki, both exhausted, are on the defensive. "He's even stronger now he has no qualms about getting injured.." Oonoki complains. Gaara looks above him. "If that's his power, I wonder how the first Hokage ever defeated him.." Oonoki hesisitates. Gaara notices this. "Speak up if you know anything." Oonoki grits his teeth. "The first Hokage never defeated him.. that's just the story they both agreed upon." Gaara looks at Oonoki without much of an expression. "Explain."

Start of a flashback. "It was 80 years ago.."

We see a young Oonoki and Muu sitting down at a table, surrounded by nins of their own village. Their current Tsuchikage, Muu's predecessor, stands up to talk.

Next chapter: "The rise of Konoha, the fall of Uchiha Madara."

The next chapters will bring a 12-chapter sidestory describing the founding days of Konoha and the fate of Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Monna (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm just hoping for some sort of explanation.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 18, 2011)

Things can go any direction now, but...

I'm guessing the next chapter will go on about who is behind that mask.  A reveal?  Not likely, Kishi is milking this shit.


----------



## Rama (Oct 18, 2011)

Tobi wont be revealed any time soon, still based on what Madara says we can start writing theories off each week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 18, 2011)

If Madara does anything at all this week, he'll probably only be here for a couple of pages and his scene will cut off just as he does something terrible. I can't imagine we'll get much of a focus on him. Just look at the last couple of times we've had a huge Villain Reveal. 

- Tobidara whips out his own paths. Does nothing. Does nothing. Does nothing...
- Sasuke reveals EMS. Promptly falls off the face of the earth. Again.



Hasan said:


> I predict Madara saying something like 'that kid is very similar to Hashirama'...



I always found this offensive.



Taijukage said:


> Less of a prediction and more a theory. wat if madaras still a good guy/anti hero and tobi is some twisted experiment by zetsu gone rogue? Madara does seem more honourable than tobi.



Nagato Part 2 Do Not Want.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Madara does anything at all this week, he'll probably only be here for a couple of pages and his scene will cut off just as he does something terrible. I can't imagine we'll get much of a focus on him. Just look at the last couple of times we've had a huge Villain Reveal.
> 
> - Tobidara whips out his own paths. Does nothing. Does nothing. Does nothing...
> - Sasuke reveals EMS. Promptly falls off the face of the earth. Again.


What he says. Sasuke appeard only in 2 pages after more than 1 year and disappeared so I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto doesn't focus on Madara right now.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 18, 2011)

What would Kishi focus on, then?


----------



## lathia (Oct 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah:
> 
> 
> Doesn't really reveal anything, though. The secret plan is most likely just referring to Edo Madara.



Cool, thanks. Maybe we'll get a little bit of backstory/flashbacks (instead of fighting). It would be the wise thing to do. Then Kishi can switch to another fight and still leave Kabuto & Madara for future hype.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> What he says. Sasuke appeard only in 2 pages after more than 1 year and disappeared so I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto doesn't focus on Madara right now.



We have a good 10 or so chapters before the end of the year. I seriously doubt we're going to get much of the truth behind Madara/Tobi/Nagato before that. Maybe around December we'll start getting some.

There's still a lot going on and I suspect that when Kishi finally goes into that, he's going to focus all his attention on it for a long time, like he did with the Itachi background story. 



Hashirama said:


> Chapter is tommorow right?  I'm gonna pass on spoilers this time, if chapter is halve as good as I think is going to be I wanna read the chapter only.



The rage against and hope for fake/badly translated spoilers, as well as the over-analysis of 3-sentence spoilers, is half the fun of a chapter though. And if the chapter sucks, it's all the fun of the chapter. 





Syntaxis said:


> "Thrust." Madara calmly states.





....


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict good chapter.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> What he says. Sasuke appeard only in 2 pages after more than 1 year and disappeared so I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto doesn't focus on Madara right now.



Difference is, Sasuke and Tobi's paths were unveiled while they were still far away from the battlefield and most of us knew it'd be a while before they actually fought anyone. Here, Madara is right in front of an entire division ready to kick ass.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

> Difference is, Sasuke and Tobi's paths were unveiled while they were still far away from the battlefield and most of us knew it'd be a while before they actually fought anyone. Here, Madara is right in front of an entire division ready to kick ass.


I agree. And I beleve that Kabuto wont be wasting his time on useless talk.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 18, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic/fic.
> ....
> 
> The next chapters will bring a 12-chapter sidestory describing the founding days of Konoha and the fate of Uchiha Madara.



I thing you should replace Kishimoto as writer. He can still draw the artlines thought.

Who's with me?


----------



## Susano-o (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm                     not


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 18, 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a few chapters worth of flashbacks... I really need to know what the fuck is going on


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

I doubt we're getting an explanation to this Tobi / Madara thing anytime soon..


----------



## Agony (Oct 18, 2011)

i just want everything to do with uchiha madara right now.he's past,how he's going to own the alliance,and how the Vote battle actually went.


----------



## The Wired (Oct 18, 2011)

Agony said:


> i just want everything to do with uchiha madara right now.he's past,how he's going to own the alliance,and how the Vote battle actually went.


 
exactly.. We have the real Madara on the battlefield.. Hopefull he spills his guts. This is the first time in a long time that I would be happy with a lot of talking and little battle in the chapter.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope the preview comes true for this week. I want more info on Kabuto, more so than on Tobi and/or Madara.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

Madara will pwn in this new chapter.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 18, 2011)

Agony said:


> i just want everything to do with uchiha madara right now.he's past,how he's going to own the alliance,and how the Vote battle actually went.



If you're hoping for all of that in this chapter, prepare for the Agony 

In the best case scenario, Madara will reveal when he died or something more about Nagato, who is the Nagato he knows [we still don't know if this is the same Nagato we know] or if he really met the Nagato we know and how did he survived so long.

And even this is in the best case scenario.


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 18, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic/fic.
> 
> Edo Madara stands next to Muu. The alliance looks up at the both of them. Naruto freaks out a little bit. "What do you mean? Madara died? Who killed him?" he asks with a dumb expression on his face. Gaara just stands there. Oonoki responds. "The first Hokage killed him. I knew it.. the one that currently says he's Madara, isn't the real Madara." Naruto looks at Oonoki even more confused. "Ehhh? So that guy up there isn't Madara?" Oonoki gets ticked off. "No, he's a dead Madara! The real unreal Madara isn't the real Madara!" Naruto shows an even less intelligent face. "I don't understand any of this.." He looks up at Edo Madara and Muu. "But I guess we need to seal them, too." And in that moment, he's gone. Naruto reappears behind Madara and Muu, Planetary Rasengan at the ready. Madara and Muu both glance at him over their shoulders.
> 
> ...



are u kishi?


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 18, 2011)

Like Kishi would actually make a 12 chapter flashback, at max we get 3; and that's if we get the flashbacks now.

Let's just pray Kishi doesn't return to Kakashi, Mei or something like that


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 18, 2011)

Agony said:


> i just want everything to do with uchiha madara right now.he's past,how he's going to own the alliance,and how the Vote battle actually went.



If we get everything right now that means he's going to be defeated soon, though.

I want Kishi to draw it out for a long time yet. No way is someone who has been hyped for 250+ chapters going down so easily.


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd just love to see a flashback of the real Madara's rise and fall. His clan-days, his Konoha-days, the battle at the valley of the end, how he knows of Nagato. If he knew Nagato, he probably survived the battle at the Valley of the End. What happened afterward?

My take on it would be that Madara is the anti-Sasuke. Also ridden with hate, but he found a way out. And he died an unsung hero, much like how Itachi died. Take all the blame, die as criminal scum, secretly be the most heroic son of a bitch that ever walked the earth.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> My take on it would be that Madara is the anti-Sasuke. Also ridden with hate, but he found a way out. And he died an unsung hero, much like how Itachi died. Take all the blame, die as criminal scum, secretly be the most heroic son of a bitch that ever walked the earth.



Itachi was suppose to be the anti-Sasuke. No actually Gaara was. And Naruto. And really, Nagato when you get right down to it. We don't need the same spin on that cliche a hundredth time.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think with Madara what you see is what you get. He looks like a selfish man.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict Tobi and his Jinchuuriki reach HQ to fight Raikage/Hokage.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 18, 2011)

> 351 ana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/10/19(火) 02:25:45.57 IDRUwJm7EP
> 
> こんにちは!
> だから、マダラは仙人モードでクローンナルトが無効になります
> ...


Can someone translate that ? I think naruto's clones gone


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 18, 2011)

It says ohana i copied wrong


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

google translate:

Hello!
So, Madara is disabled hermit mode Naruto clones
Tomorrow I will give you more details


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

What does that spoiler say?


----------



## Headless (Oct 18, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope the preview comes true for this week. I want more info on Kabuto, more so than on Tobi and/or Madara.



This, Kabuto is bound to have alot of information about Madara, Tobi and other freaky shit.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Madara disabled hermit naruto clones? What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess Naruto's clone (which was with Gaara and Onoki) went SM but Madara killed it.


----------



## vered (Oct 18, 2011)

madara killed the clone of naruto which went SM?


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I guess Naruto's clone (which was with Gaara and Onoki) went SM but Madara killed it.



Or that Kabuto immediately kills Madara?s personality and Naruto enters Sage Mode so he can fight in a better condition. But both are perfectly possible.


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah...so it follows that Naruto (all of them ) knows of the REAL Madara's resurrection...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Why kill clone? Why not kill Oonoki?


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 18, 2011)

Madara stomps ................... That is all


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 18, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic/fic.
> 
> Edo Madara stands next to Muu. The alliance looks up at the both of them. Naruto freaks out a little bit. "What do you mean? Madara died? Who killed him?" he asks with a dumb expression on his face. Gaara just stands there. Oonoki responds. "The first Hokage killed him. I knew it.. the one that currently says he's Madara, isn't the real Madara." Naruto looks at Oonoki even more confused. "Ehhh? So that guy up there isn't Madara?" Oonoki gets ticked off. "No, he's a dead Madara! The real unreal Madara isn't the real Madara!" Naruto shows an even less intelligent face. "I don't understand any of this.." He looks up at Edo Madara and Muu. "But I guess we need to seal them, too." And in that moment, he's gone. Naruto reappears behind Madara and Muu, Planetary Rasengan at the ready. Madara and Muu both glance at him over their shoulders.
> 
> ...



I hope the chapter is at least half as good as this.


----------



## eliasGM (Oct 18, 2011)

> THANKS Seraphiel, almost forgot to add that!
> 
> Verification: Pending
> 
> ...


next chapter


----------



## Mariko (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, we could just figure that Naruto send a kagebunshin to test Madara's skills? 

Am I that naive to think naruto is still a little bit badass, even if the oponent is Madra?


----------



## BroKage (Oct 18, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Oonoki grits his teeth. "The first Hokage never defeated him.. that's just the story they both agreed upon."



Epic trolling, make it happen Kishi.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

A rough translation makes out the neo jinchurikis.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 18, 2011)

Lolololol I like how the guy added my awesome name in there once I told him it was unconfirmed...I meant he shouldn't have posted it.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Well, we could just figure that Naruto send a kagebunshin to test Madara's skills?
> 
> Am I that naive to think naruto is still a little bit badass, even if the oponent is Madra?



The Naruto that was down there was the clone, the real one is with Naruto. And Naruto noted his clones can't create clones, so it was probably out of options.


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those spoilers are probably fake for the simple fact that they are in Chinese rather thank Japanese.  I really don't think that it's likely that a translated Chinese version of the spoilers would pop up without the original Japanese version coming out somewhere.  So this is most likely just a prediction done by a Chinese fan.


----------



## calimike (Oct 18, 2011)

vered said:


> madara killed the clone of naruto which went SM?



Maybe Madara know about SM and Land of Frog long time ago


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

> Maybe Madara know about SM and Land of Frog long time ago


How could Madara possibly know that? He is only 30 years old. He is not tobi, he is not all-knowing Uchiha.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah we get to see atleast a little Madara action.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 18, 2011)

i dare madara to defeat sage naruto be it clone or non clone. biggest trolling ever for naruto.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Fuck all spoilers.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 18, 2011)

As long as I have Madara's action I'm all good...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 18, 2011)

I know everyone's clambering for Madara to roflstomp everyone but I really hope we get some exposition. I need more info to speculate about. 

Also I doubt Oonoki will die. Considering he's the only one who really knows a lot about Madara I expect him to be the one explaining things to the rest of the alliance.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> google translate:
> 
> Hello!
> So, Madara is disabled hermit mode Naruto clones
> Tomorrow I will give you more details



Shouldn't this spoiler means Madara was disabled by Hermit Mode Naruto Clones?

In the spoiler it says " Madara is disabled", not "Madara disables"; unless there's something bad about the trans.


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

well i do hope Madara does more than defeat just a clone......


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 18, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Shouldn't this spoiler means Madara was disabled by Hermit Mode Naruto Clones?
> 
> In the spoiler it says " Madara is disabled", not "Madara disables"; unless there's something bad about the trans.



It's googletrans so it's probably fucked up. Anyway Naruto's already fatigued clone isn't going to disable Madara


----------



## BroKage (Oct 18, 2011)

If Madara turns out as fail as Faildara, I will flip my lid.

I swear Minato, Itachi, and Pain are the only characters that ever get to look intimidating in this manga.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Chapter already seems boring


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> It stay that Naruto's Sage Mode clone is ineffective, and that she will give us more details tomorrow.



Interesting... So what I gather from this...
Naruto's clone went SM and attacked Madara, but it didn't work out. Still it didn't disperse according to that.

Well anyway we'll have to wait for tomorrow to get more details...


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's googletrans so it's probably fucked up. Anyway Naruto's already fatigued clone isn't going to disable Madara



It also says Clone*s*. Don't know let's just wait for the pics


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2011)

i will doubt any spoiler that comes too early, unless its by that one piece guy.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 18, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> > 351 ana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/10/19(火) 02:25:45.57 IDRUwJm7EP
> >
> > こんにちは!
> > だから、マダラは仙人モードでクローンナルトが無効になります
> ...



Seems fake one and you didn't mention source.

I checked the 2ch Naruto spoiler thread. It is not posted there. Also , your post indicates ohana's post was posted at 02:25:45  i.e. 2AM night. sleeping time. Ohana will post in usual time tomorrow if/when she finds/gets magazine.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 18, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> If Madara turns out as fail as Faildara, I will flip my lid.
> 
> I swear Minato, Itachi, and Pain are the only characters that ever get to look intimidating in this manga.



Minato? Intimidating? Badass?

He's a Gary Stu bishounen father in his late twenties/early thirties, he only looks powerful because Kishi can't hide his obvious boner for him.
It's like calling Edward Cullen intimidating


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 18, 2011)

So it was a fake, kinda was expecting that since it's still pretty early for spoilers. It'll take another 10 hours to take a legit spoiler so I'm off to bed ->


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Naruto NARUTO" first 560 words
> 
> (YY version information)
> 
> ...






Google translate... hats of to whomever can make sense of this. =/


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 18, 2011)

The moment I read the part that read Fu was the Deva path, I knew it was fake.



Googleplex said:


> Google translate... hats of to whomever can make sense of this. =/



Chilla seems to mean Uchiha.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Google translate... hats of to whomever can make sense of this. =/



translation:

chilla - Killerbee
spot - Tobi 

at the end Killerbee prepares Bijuu bomb against the paths.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think 'Chilla' is meant to be Bee. 

By the description at the start, I think Yugito is Madara's Animal Path. (Path = what the translation calls 'Column')

I believe 'Spot' is Madara sorry, I meant Tobi.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 18, 2011)

VlAzGuLn's spoiler is totally fake, yo.  It reuses the IP tag of Ohana's 558 spoiler.  Just wait the 12 or so hours.  Honestly, we know when early spoilers are likely, and this isn't such a week.


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

we find out this chapter that Tobi is Obito's dad.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

> we find out this chapter that Tobi is Obito's dad.




What's the point?


----------



## Smug (Oct 18, 2011)

I for one am hoping to see Madara's Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan by the end of this week's chapter. Did he really give his eyes to Nagato, or what?


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What's the point?



I'm sure kishi would come up with something.


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Oct 18, 2011)

disabled wtf !? no way, kishi can't do this..I wanna see his freakin' ems


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict Madara kicking some ass, no offense to the alliance :sweat


----------



## Smug (Oct 18, 2011)

Benn Beckman said:


> disabled wtf !? no way, kishi can't do this..I wanna see his freakin' ems



Spoiler is fake, don't worry.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah. Madara is fully functional. The only problem might be if his original eyes came back, like Itachi's eyes and Sasori's body. They would have full vision but would be "only" regular Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Nagato`s rinnegan wasn`t his original according to Tobi.
But somehow edo Nagato had it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 18, 2011)

itachi is in this chapter because i can smell him trolling someone


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 18, 2011)

I am more excited for the new Naruto chapter since a lot of time. I want to see the most of Madara possible and less of the Naruto character in the chapter.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Madara is fully functional. The only problem might be if his original eyes came back, like Itachi's eyes and Sasori's body. They would have full vision but would be "only" regular Mangekyou Sharingan.



Kakuzu's black threads aren't from his original body, aswell as Deidara's extra mouths.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 18, 2011)

More directly, Hanzou's implanted poison gland wasn't part of his original body but was revived with him.

On the other hand, Sasori was no longer a puppet.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> More directly, Hanzou's implanted poison gland wasn't part of his original body but was revived with him.
> 
> On the other hand, Sasori was no longer a puppet.



I guess the poison gland was counted as a jutsu much like a dojutsu in Nagato's case (who wasn't born with the Rinnegan either, especially if we are going by what Tobi has claimed).


----------



## Qwills (Oct 18, 2011)

As far for Nagato's eyes and Hanzou's gland they were part of their body and when you're brought back back by Edo your body is restored to the condition right before death if I'm correct. That's why Nagato's hair was white instead of red. His hair turned white like a a few min before he died and it took that color instead of red which was default.

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Qwills said:


> As far for Nagato's eyes and Hanzou's gland they were part of their body and when you're brought back back by Edo your body is restored to the condition right before death if I'm correct. That's why Nagato's hair was white instead of red. His hair turned white like a a few min before he died and it took that color instead of red which was default.
> 
> EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes, you are absolutely right actually. What you said is far more accurate than my half-@ssed explanation above your post.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I think it only heals the most recent wounds (Asuma's ear, Hizashi and Itachi's eyes), I guess Sasori losing his body actually counted as dying.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Kabuto said the DNA of his Edo-Tensei were like blue-prints. I'd say it's more akin to ever changing blue-prints. So Itachi's DNA collected after he was dead, would have had him revived blind. Nagato's DNA collected after he was dead, would have him deathly skinny and white-haired.

Itachi was revived with fully function eyes, meaning his DNA was got prior to his death. Kabuto/Orochimaru had no way of getting Nagato's DNA, considering he never left his tower in Rain barely.

To me, it's obvious. You are resurrected in the same condition you were in when the DNA was taken.

So, if your DNA was collected after you died, you'd resurrect in the manner you were just prior to death. (This is why Chiyo is old, Sasori is not a puppet etc.)

Sasori not being a puppet is easy to explain. Kabuto/Orochimaru got his DNA when he worked for him, prior to him being a puppet.

Nagato was kept well hidden, it makes since for Kabuto to have found some DNA around Konoha where he was sitting and bleeding. It was a massive battle, and there were more than likely snakes around the forest, which could have very easily relayed the location of his death and some blood that dripped from his nose.

This makes far more sense than anything else. Edo's aren't all resurrected in the state they were prior to death, nor are they resurrected in the state they were in from their prime. There is no pattern.

The ONLY thing that throws a wrench into this is Madara. He looks to be in the same condition he was in during the VOTE fight. There is very little chance his DNA stayed around that long. The only thing I can think of, is the 2nd Hokage (Who invented Edo-Tensei, and was around during Madara's/1st's fight)


----------



## Ankit (Oct 18, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am more excited for the new Naruto chapter since a lot of time. I want to see the most of Madara possible and less of the Naruto character in the chapter.



You will see Madara, but you will see Naruto also.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Oct 18, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> The ONLY thing that throws a wrench into this is Madara. He looks to be in the same condition he was in during the VOTE fight. There is very little chance his DNA stayed around that long. The only thing I can think of, is the 2nd Hokage (Who invented Edo-Tensei, and was around during Madara's/1st's fight)



As I doubt Shodai would leave his rival to rot, I expect that they gave him a hero's burial in Konoha.

And Kabuto did do some graverobbing.

But who knows, maybe Tobi gave it to him


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 18, 2011)

can't wait till the chapter is out.
I too smell Itachi trolling someone.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Oct 18, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> can't wait till the chapter is out.
> I too smell Itachi trolling someone.



He will. He's trolling you by not appearing


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 18, 2011)

faflec said:


> As I doubt Shodai would leave his rival to rot, I expect that they gave him a hero's burial in Konoha.
> 
> And Kabuto did do some graverobbing.
> 
> But who knows, maybe Tobi gave it to him



Tobi didn't seem to think it would be that easy, and Kabuto eluded it was difficult to get Madara's DNA.

But perhaps he did find Madara's burial site, with the help of some Edo-Tensei's that were around at the time.

And if he did indeed die to the 1st, then if nothing happened to his eyes/arms/legs, then he would seem to be in the right condition. Given that so far we've been shown Madara's death consisting of swords through his stomach and back, it seems plausible Kabuto simply found his body.

* This depends on the long-haired Madara who met Kisame/Itachi not being the Real Madara.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 18, 2011)

faflec said:


> He will. He's trolling you by not appearing



^this

Anyways, the only way I'd feel trolled is if 99% of the chapter is just Naruto vs Kimimaro.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 18, 2011)

Trolling Madara>>everyone


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Oct 18, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> ^this
> 
> Anyways, the only way I'd feel trolled is if 99% of the chapter is just Naruto vs Kimimaro.



lol. Kishi hyping Kimimaro and Chiyo to epic proportions. Kimimaro suddenly becomes Kakuzu-tier.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> More directly, Hanzou's implanted poison gland wasn't part of his original body but was revived with him.
> 
> On the other hand, Sasori was no longer a puppet.



Hanzo got the sack when he was a kid. The edos are revived th exact same way they were when they died, hence Madara's samurai outfit, Raikages lack of bandana, Chiyo's age. Sasori's real body died when he became a puppet.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Kabuto said the DNA of his Edo-Tensei were like blue-prints. I'd say it's more akin to ever changing blue-prints. So Itachi's DNA collected after he was dead, would have had him revived blind. Nagato's DNA collected after he was dead, would have him deathly skinny and white-haired.
> 
> Itachi was revived with fully function eyes, meaning his DNA was got prior to his death. Kabuto/Orochimaru had no way of getting Nagato's DNA, considering he never left his tower in Rain barely.
> 
> ...



But they all lost their Akatsuki cloaks and had the exact cloths (or lack of therefore) they had on when they died. Kakuzu lost the hat that he lost when he died. Also, NOBODY in the Akatsuki ever saw Sasori's face, save Orochimaru, who left his village after Sasori did. But Sasori still has Akatsuki pants/shoes on his human body.

And again. Hizashi was killed by the Curseseal, destroying his Byakugan, so his body could be sent to Cloud Village, dolled up in Hiashi's clothing. Which is exactly what he is wearing now WITH HIS BYAKUGAN STILL WORKING.

Unless 8-9 year old Kabuto actually managed to nick Hizashi after he dressed up but before he died, that very day, that does not work.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Chapter sounds so juicy...dat tobi.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

Really? Did the real Naruto and the clone just disappear in between 560 and 559?

And boo, Itachi remember the days you never considered Orochimaru worth a sparing thought.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2011)

is it really confirmed?


i dont know, something is off.



but if its true:



> Tobi: no power surpasses my eternal mangeyko sharingan!



shitstorm in 3...2...


----------



## Veritas17 (Oct 18, 2011)

You all are also forgetting orochimaru had a lab back in konoha prior to getting ousted by the 3rd, so who's to say he himself hadn't been secretly collecting dna samples for eons?  Certain ones like nagato he couldn't get until much, much later and kisame was always off doing his own thing.  I don't know, just tossing that out there.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 18, 2011)

...you're telling me Naruto wasn't in a panel that whole chapter?
I call bs.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 18, 2011)

> Tobi: no power surpasses my eternal mangeyko sharingan!



Yeah, this indicates that if Madara ever had EMS, it's not the same as Tobi's. So either Tobi is neither some Madara clone or Izuna. Or he's Izuna, took his brothers eyes recently, Itachi was fooled entirely _and up until Madara's death they were both immortal by other means entirely._

Seriously, this crushes any theory I considered plausible.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 18, 2011)

Reads like Bullshit to me, no Naruto? Really?


----------



## calimike (Oct 18, 2011)

Color Edo Madara here 


Is it real spoiler already unless Ohana post spoiler later tonight?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 18, 2011)

Those spoilers are...almost underwhelming in the sense that things are playing out exactly as we expect them too. I figured there'd be some sense of surprise to it.

That line about the EMS though.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 18, 2011)

Veritas17 said:


> You all are also forgetting orochimaru had a lab back in konoha prior to getting ousted by the 3rd, so who's to say he himself hadn't been secretly collecting dna samples for eons?  Certain ones like nagato he couldn't get until much, much later and kisame was always off doing his own thing.  I don't know, just tossing that out there.



We should consider that Tobirama Senju also had some DNA samples because he was the creator of this jutsu .

If spoiler is correct, as it seems to be, then I?m shitting my pijama pants. Hashirama and Madara flashback, Itachi VS Kabuto?s secret jutsu, Tobi stating he has EMS and meeting Killer Bee, lots of trolling (even Itachi is shocked)... this is another mini-cliffhanger chapter, and the third in a row. I hope Kakashi and Naruto are close to Tobi and KillerBee and battle together with some other high jounin-kage fighters from the alliance so Tobi can rape a little but not killing anyone... 

PD: Yay!


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 18, 2011)

> tobi: no power surpasses my eternal mangeyko sharingan!



Lets keep this in perspective. The Rinnegan's not outta the debate seeing as both eyes have yet to show max power. Then there's Tobi who had this 'unsurpassable power' willing to lose an arm for the Rinnegan which keeps it in the debate.

But I'm happy as firstly good bye to those God-awful Tobi identity threads seeing as now he has EMS and only one Uchiha other than Sasuke got it.
Secondly, now its truly confirmed Tobi has the EMS... just like Itachi said and Tobi himself said a long time ago....

[/end of denial]


But... I'm afraid to tell ya'll but this here is a fake.
Naruto isn't next to Killer Bee nor is he mentioned at all. :/


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks a little iffy. Itachi Vs Kabuto is a bit too sudden.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna say fake until Ohana post spoilers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2011)

I can see a scene in which Gaara tries to capture Madara with his sand but the Uchiha avoids the sand arms/claws with great agility. It'd also be nice to see if Madara can do some Katon shape manipulation, for example, creating Tengu warriors figures from the fire itself. They would resemble a bit the Susano'o concept though.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 18, 2011)

bet teh chapter is about black zetsu fighting mizukage. why? because we want edo madara owning people with katons.

like flesh dripping from bones type of katon


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

F'in A....every major chapter people come out the wood work with spoilers. I dont know wat to believe anymore.


----------



## lathia (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothing is true, everything is permitted -


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 18, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> F'in A....every major chapter people come out the wood work with spoilers. I dont know wat to believe anymore.



I'm honestly underwhelmed, usually major events like this bring out some crazy fake spoilers, like Tobi and the tank or Sasuke aging a baby with his EMS.


----------



## Treant (Oct 18, 2011)

These spoilers are just mirages done by the almighty Clam


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> That line about the EMS though.


i predict a lot of butt hurts


----------



## Kanki (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds ace.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Treant said:


> These spoilers are just mirages done by the almighty Clam



He truly is a god among men.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 18, 2011)

That "LikeNaruto" website doesn't even work.


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

oh come on guys, no Ohana source = fake, let's move on now.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh come on guys, no Ohana source = fake, let's move on now.



Bingo.

Besides we can wait we got hours till the spoiler comes out and then the chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 18, 2011)

That better not be the chapter....sounds boring as fuck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind to see the Gaara vs Madara part be confirmed though. It'd be a good start and way to see how fast is Madara.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 18, 2011)

so...the spoilers fake? is ohana awake?


----------



## calimike (Oct 18, 2011)

> アフリカミツバチのエスケープ (???)


Killer Bee escaped

It seem he managed to escaped from zetus or mask man with 6 edo jins, or edo puppets


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 18, 2011)

Naruto must be getting arrogant again, if Bee is being attacked.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh come on guys, no Ohana source = fake, let's move on now.


the only exception is the one piece guy


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2011)

Those supposed spoilers better not be real or I'm trolling this section harder than before.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 18, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Those supposed spoilers better not be real or I'm trolling this section harder than before.



Don't mind me, just quoting this for posterity.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2011)

It just sounds like a bad fanfic. even i think this enough to post,  and i lurk here 

I mean really?  honestly don't care if shit is true though.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the only exception is the one piece guy


A few weeks back, an anonymous poster on 2ch posted the chapter title when Ohana was late with the spoiler.

But yeah, it's been Ohana (or T) or bust for a while.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

That spoiler is most likely fake.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 18, 2011)

the spoiler is not fake 
you guys seriously doubt the source found by me?


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the only exception is the one piece guy



yes but he doesn't post this early and there are no OP spoilers out yet. lol


----------



## blacksword (Oct 18, 2011)

Spoilers will come out in 4-5 hours


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2011)

I predict pics as a surprise Not really...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> the spoiler is not fake
> *you guys seriously doubt the source found by me?*


It's so _obvious._


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 18, 2011)

spoiler: confirmed. madara uses a mass genjutsu to place gaara's division into a flashback of what really happened at VOTE


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 18, 2011)

this spoiler sounds real to me... oh well


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler: confirmed. madara uses a mass genjutsu to place gaara's division into a flashback of what really happened at VOTE



OOOOooooooooo


----------



## Kanki (Oct 18, 2011)

This is one of the few times where I'd actually like a flashback.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 18, 2011)

oo another confirmed spoiler, we getting luck todaay


*Spoiler*: __ 



kisame solos


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler: confirmed. madara uses a mass genjutsu to place gaara's division into a flashback of what really happened at VOTE



If only we were that lucky. lol


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 18, 2011)

"no power surpasses my eternal mangeyko sharingan!"

If the spoiler turns out to be true, and the quote above is stated.... I'm probably going to get banned, as I am going to troll, and troll hard...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 18, 2011)

Naruto's clone goes SM and gives Base Madara an even fight with Gaara trying to help as much as he can.

EMS activates...chapter ends.


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

Sakura proclaims her true love for Naruto this chapter.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 18, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Lets keep this in perspective. The Rinnegan's not outta the debate seeing as both eyes have yet to show max power. Then there's Tobi who had this 'unsurpassable power' willing to lose an arm for the Rinnegan which keeps it in the debate.


Uh from the "fake spoilers" I was under the impression... That the sentence refers to the ACTUAL Madara, not Tobi.... However Tobi still refers to himself as Uchiha Madara... Thus the sentence would be a reference to the Edo Real Madara, not necessarily Tobi....


Tobi doesn't have the EMS, thus is why he has never shown it.... 
Unless I am missing something from the fake spoilers...


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2011)

Nic said:


> Sakura proclaims her true love for Naruto this chapter.



Naruto's Reaction


----------



## Nic (Oct 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> Naruto's Reaction



that probably has a better chance of happening in this chapter.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 18, 2011)

That spoiler is probably, fake he didn't even provide any japanese script to go along with it for the translator's to translate it. 

It just seem's like he posted his own version of what he thought it was and labeled it confirmed himself.

This chapter better not be Kakashi's rampage, or Kimmimaro fight I just want to stick to Gaara's divsion/tobi.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 18, 2011)

I've heard that Kabuto summons Jiraiya who rapes Itachi!

True story like


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Uh from the "fake spoilers" I was under the impression... That the sentence refers to the ACTUAL Madara, not Tobi.... However Tobi still refers to himself as Uchiha Madara... Thus the sentence would be a reference to the Edo Real Madara, not necessarily Tobi....
> 
> 
> Tobi doesn't have the EMS, thus is why he has never shown it....
> Unless I am missing something from the fake spoilers...



Just because he hasn't shown it doesn't mean he lacks it; Itachi clearly said he has it.

If this chapter implies that Tobi is in fact Madara, it'll be more evident. 


And the fake spoiler did refer to Tobi:



> *tobi*: no power surpasses my eternal mangeyko sharingan!


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> Naruto's Reaction





I can see this happening.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh wow, found the source of it, along with the script pretty damn sure it's fake now.



The forum, has 8 posts in total and google translate say's the text is in Chinese not Japanese.


----------



## boohead (Oct 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> as I am going to troll, and troll hard...



So nothing will change?


----------



## Fatback (Oct 18, 2011)

The spoiler I read was about tenten and Ino's sleepover and subsequent pillow/tickle fight.... It was confirmed


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh wow, found the source of it, along with the script pretty damn sure it's fake now.
> 
> 
> 
> The forum, has 8 posts in total and google translate say's the text is in Chinese not Japanese.



Never expected it to be real in any case.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 18, 2011)

where are the spoilers  its tuesday already. 

Next chapter= conversation jutsu FTW

SOMEONE SIGNATURE THIS SHIT ^


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> oo another confirmed spoiler, we getting luck todaay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this is not a spoiler, its a fact


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> where are the spoilers  its tuesday already.
> 
> Next chapter= conversation jutsu FTW
> 
> SOMEONE SIGNATURE THIS SHIT ^



We probably won't get them for another three or four hours at the earliest.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

We will get spoilers in 3 hours


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Oct 19, 2011)

CONFIRMED SPOILER ALERT!!!!

Madara:  MMMmmm it appears I am back in the world of the living...  Let's see now...how long has it been?

Kabuto:  I see my trump card has come out to play.  This will be exciting to see what can come of this.  Come on Naruto what do you got!

*Tobi appears behind Kabuto*

Tobi: What do you believe your doing kabuto!!  YOu plan to betray me.. I am UChiha Madara.  I cannot become complete till this war is over.  We had strict plans to...

Kabuto:  OHHH SHUT IT UCHIHA.... YOU REALLY ARE DELUSIONAL these days...  I don't know what has come over you... ever since that day you been seeking vegence for your clan.... your clan and now your clan is dead in the water!  Even your leader! HE IS IN MY HANDS NOW!!!

Madara:  Oh really now...

* MAdara smirks as his 6 paths seem to just appear behind him*

"back to kimmimaro and lady chiyo... 

they fight its boring and nothing you guys wanna know...

Meanwhile...  Madara puts everyone under a genjustsu in gaara's platoon and begins to show them the truth about the VOTE...

Naruto's clone poofs and then the real naruto tells everyone that madara has been summoned...

Itachi shows up to where kabuto and tobi are fighting...

Itachi then seeks the truth from tobi...

before tobi fights them he takes off his mask to show itachi his face...  Itachi then immediatly shows shock and then falls under tobi's control.  

Tobi:  My dear itachi... please do a dear friend a favor and dispose of kabuto... I am off to get the 9 tails and avenge my sensei for the last time...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

people should totally stop this confirmed spoiler stuff


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> people should totally stop this confirmed spoiler stuff



People either can't tell when a spoiler is fake or they just want to troll.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 19, 2011)

Nic said:


> Sakura proclaims her true love for Naruto this chapter.



FORUM SHUTDOWN, MASS BANS.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

MaskedMan88 said:


> CONFIRMED SPOILER ALERT!!!!
> 
> Madara:  MMMmmm it appears I am back in the world of the living...  Let's see now...how long has it been?
> 
> ...



I rather not.

Thanks.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohana appeared!


----------



## Joker J (Oct 19, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> oo another confirmed spoiler, we getting luck todaay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:ho Yes he does...


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 19, 2011)

*Kabuto VS Itachi Prediction*

kabuto: kukukukuku let me show you a jutsu that orochimaru worked on for many years
itachi: what do you mean? what jutsu?
kabuto: (laughing) and performs the jutsu...


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2011)

Nic said:


> Sakura proclaims her true love for Naruto this chapter.



Been there, done that


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

itachi would never talk this much with kabuto, he is too much of a silent slayer.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 19, 2011)

Stop with the confirmed spoiler stuff? Okay.




















































Confirmed Spoiler!


----------



## Hitt (Oct 19, 2011)

Time for Ohana to spill the beans.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck, moment of truth.

To read spoilers or go unspoiled?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> kabuto: kukukukuku let me show you a jutsu that orochimaru worked on for many years
> itachi: what do you mean? what jutsu?
> kabuto: (laughing) and performs the jutsu...



And reveals another Edo Tensei.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 19, 2011)

*Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.

床前明月光
Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
疑是地上霜
The hawk lays a golden egg
挙頭望明月
Gaara and Naruto react to the egg
低頭思故郷
but nobody else is affected


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...


this would be just random


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

WTF..!!!??


----------



## Hitt (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...



So Ohana speaks in verse now huh?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...



The Invincible Immortal in action.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

Well damn the chapter just laid an Egg.



WTF???


----------



## Harbour (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol, wut? Golden Egg is massive aoe ninjutsu, like atomic bomb.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 19, 2011)

That sounds like such a random and stupid thing. 

Man that would be some grand trolling for a chapter. Madara's legendary power is to make a bird lay a golden egg


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

the plot chickens...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

That spoiler is totally fake


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 19, 2011)

Hitt said:


> So Ohana speaks in verse now huh?



As well as only kanji.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...



I can get behind this spoiler.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohana isn't here after I check on 2ch. Ohana will be there short time


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 19, 2011)

wait isn't bee with the real naruto, if so how does he get lost


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

blacksword said:


> That spoiler is totally fake


and then the Great Britain was discovered...


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage can see into the future....golden egg. 

Also all you  confirmed spoiler trolls should be banned.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoilers will come out in 2 hours


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

too much trolling...i usually don't check 2ch anymore...but today i needed to go there to see if ohana appeared...seem like another natural lie by blacksword...


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

Whatever happens, Naruto Wikia will get a total makeover after it.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

> Whatever happens, Naruto Wikia will get a total makeover after it.


yep. They still didn't fix Tobi/Madara page.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticed that as well. They were debating about it though in the talk page. I think they said they would only do so if Tobi is proven 100% not to be Madara.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...



Gaara then comments on the diamagnetic properties of gold

Naruto doesnt get it


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yep. They still didn't fix Tobi/Madara page.





Xenonofied said:


> I noticed that as well. They were debating about it though in the talk page. I think they said they would only do so if Tobi is proven 100% not to be Madara.



Stubborn fools...


----------



## koohiinin (Oct 19, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *Status: * Confirmed by *Ohana*.
> 
> 床前明月光
> Edo-Madara summons a legendary giant hawk
> ...



That spoiler is clearly false.





_I've_ been affected too...by its brilliance:33


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the plot chickens...



I LOL so hard. There was a guy with a signature of kishi and at the end had kishi saying the plot chikens was very funny,



Eternal Goob said:


> I can get behind this spoiler.



So it seem the hyugas are getting their golden eyes, O no wait is a golden EGG.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 19, 2011)

koohiinin said:


> That spoiler is clearly false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, at least he could've put a trolltastic meaning there for google translators, but instead just did a boring jumble of Kanji...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I LOL so hard. There was a guy with a signature of kishi and at the end had kishi saying the plot chikens was very funny,
> 
> 
> 
> So it seem the hyugas are getting their golden eyes, O no wait is a golden EGG.





thought exacly of this


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

i cannot believe the people in here, it been sometime since i visit telegrams on the waiting days. And i never find  most of you here or even in the library.
any way i predict madara breaking out of edo.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a question about Ohana.

Ohana is a female right? I remember seeing Bleach spoilers by a woman a few years back and she had nails like some ghetto black girl. Is this the same person?

How does she/he get spoilers? Do they work for Shonen Jump or something?


----------



## Hitt (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> I have a question about Ohana.
> 
> Ohana is a female right? I remember seeing Bleach spoilers by a woman a few years back and she had nails like some ghetto black girl. Is this the same person?
> 
> How does she/he get spoilers? Do they work for Shonen Jump or something?



The answer to both of your questions is yes.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

Bleach girl is Ona. Not Ohana.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> I have a question about Ohana.
> 
> Ohana is a female right? I remember seeing Bleach spoilers by a woman a few years back and she had nails like some ghetto black girl. Is this the same person?
> 
> How does she/he get spoilers? Do they work for Shonen Jump or something?


yes, its the same person 


no idea how she gets it.


----------



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 19, 2011)

*here is my theory?
madara did die after fighting with the 1st but before he died, he obtained the 1st?s cells and was able to implant it on himself that enabled him to use izanagi.
not just izanagi but the complete izanagi.
instead of just using it to escape death, he created two things (or beings) that would play an important role in the future. these two beings are tobi and nagato. he created tobi to play as himself and nagato to bear the rinnegan. the rinnegan is important to revive the real madara and tobi will guide nagato to use it.
that gives sense on how the real madara knew nagato. because he created nagato for his own purpose. that?s why after he was revived, he thought it was nagato who did it...*


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

*GodofWarVegeta*, we don't need another Aizen in the manga


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

GodOfWarVegeta said:


> *here is my theory?
> madara did die after fighting with the 1st but before he died, he obtained the 1st?s cells and was able to implant it on himself that enabled him to use izanagi.
> not just izanagi but the complete izanagi.
> instead of just using it to escape death, he created two things (or beings) that would play an important role in the future. these two beings are tobi and nagato. he created tobi to play as himself and nagato to bear the rinnegan. the rinnegan is important to revive the real madara and tobi will guide nagato to use it.
> that gives sense on how the real madara knew nagato. because he created nagato for his own purpose. that?s why after he was revived, he thought it was nagato who did it...*


you know that the timelines would be completly fucked up right


----------



## koohiinin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hitt said:


> You know, at least he could've put a trolltastic meaning there for google translators, but instead just did a boring jumble of Kanji...



You mean like this totally legitimate spoiler I just found?

Onokiは、彼のサングラスの上に置いて下さい。
ブレンダは、ハンバーガーは高くする必要があります

Onoki puts on strange glasses and addresses the assembled kunoichi about the placement of fastfood.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation.

How does she not get caught. Does Shonen Jump know of spoilers being released? Or is it not a big deal? And, one more question. 

How much information does she usually tell? Just snippets or the whole chapter? Just important stuff?


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

koohiinin said:


> You mean like this totally legitimate spoiler I just found?
> 
> Onokiは、彼のサングラスの上に置いて下さい。
> ブレンダは、ハンバーガーは高くする必要があります
> ...



Reminds me of Master Roshi, isn't he?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> How does she not get caught. Does Shonen Jump know of spoilers being released? Or is it not a big deal? And, one more question.
> 
> How much information does she usually tell? Just snippets or the whole chapter? Just important stuff?


the funniest thing is that she could be so easily recognized with those nails


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> How does she not get caught. Does Shonen Jump know of spoilers being released? Or is it not a big deal? And, one more question.
> 
> How much information does she usually tell? Just snippets or the whole chapter? Just important stuff?



Your askin alot of questions....are you the police?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

I want pictures of Ohana


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for all of the questions. I was just curious as to how she doesn't get caught. Her nails are like the biggest fucking red flag in the world. Unless there are other girls that work at jump with nails just like that. Or they can just not care. And they know she's doing this....


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 19, 2011)

I loled at the one where it has Itachi and Kabuto talking and Kabuto showing his special jutsu.

Who the hell shows their trump card at the start of a battle?


----------



## koohiinin (Oct 19, 2011)

calimike said:


> Reminds me of Master Roshi, isn't he?



He's a parody of Master Roshi. He's Uncle Grandfather from Perfect Hair Forever, a short-lived series on Adult Swim.

Also, this chapter I hope the focus stays on Madara and/or Tobi.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

I got it here we go.


Tobi is the fused form of Uchiha Madara and Hashirama Senju, it makes sense right? Tobi can switch his voice when he wants to.


Going to sleep, I won't miss much.


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> How does she not get caught. Does Shonen Jump know of spoilers being released? Or is it not a big deal? And, one more question.
> 
> *How much information does she usually tell? Just snippets or the whole chapter? Just important stuff?*



i wonder what you do in this forum....seeing after 3 years in membership and close to 5000 posts,you are asking these sorts of questions....


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder what you do in this forum....seeing after 3 years in membership and close to 5000 posts,you are asking these sorts of questions....



I wonder why the fuck you care. Don't answer that.


----------



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 19, 2011)

> you know that the timelines would be completly fucked up right



How....
I'm fairly new at this.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder what you do in this forum....seeing after 3 years in membership and close to 5000 posts,you are asking these sorts of questions....





Tyler said:


> I wonder why the fuck you care. Don't answer that.



man i love it when girls get bitchy :ho


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully we see Naruto vs Madara


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2011)

One Piece got confirmed spoilers hopefully Naruto will be coming up shortly.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to see what Kabuto is going to do, knowing Itachi is coming for his ass.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

'Bout an hour...


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I just want to see what Kabuto is going to do, knowing Itachi is coming for his ass.



Finding a place to hide.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

One piece got spoilers already.


----------



## geminis (Oct 19, 2011)

Atleast OP has a spoiler script...hopefully we'll get something substantial soon.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lots of Rinengan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimander (Oct 19, 2011)

*sees spoilers*
*checks time*

Holy shit, that's early.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> Rinnegan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lots of Rinengan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what does it say


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto's eyes shifted into the Rinn'egan upon looking at Madara's EMS.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

WTF??? Rinnegan?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

madara with the Rinnegan.somthing about the Rinnegan and sharingan and at the end!!!!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 19, 2011)

> Madara's eyes dart is absorbed and a spiral of reincarnation Naruto eyes.



I really hope thats not what i think.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

So Naruto has Rinnegan?

Google translate sucks ass shit chicken balls


----------



## blacksword (Oct 19, 2011)

So Madara EMS transformed into Rinnegan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

the google translation is confusing as hell


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I will starve myself intill i get golden byakugam!!


----------



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 19, 2011)

*It was said that the power of izanagi could create anything out of nothing.
With Yin, the SO6P could create. And with Yang, he could breathe life into them.
So what if Madara created both Tobi and Nagato and gave them life.
And with that same power, he could also give the rinnegan to Nagato.
Now if this would be true, the question would be “Why create a Nagato just to bear the rinnegan? Why not just give it to his self copy Tobi?”
Maybe for the purpose of making Tobi appear to be the true Madara. If he doesn’t have the sharingan eyes, no one would believe that he is really Madara.
2nd Theory is Nagato is still the creation of Madara using his izanagi but Tobi is not. He could be another Uchiha or a Zetsu as some are saying which he accomplices to help him with his plans...
IMO*.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

we need a good translator, fast


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

wtf is happening


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

I swear if Naruto gets the rinnegan


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto's paths are:

1st Hokage
2nd Hokage
3rd Hokage
4th Hokage
Jirayia
Kushina


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

omgomgomgpek


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the google translation is confusing as hell



No its very simple, Madara was reincarnated into a helmet. Also, his eyes shoot out darts.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Naruto's eyes shifted into the Rinn'egan upon looking at Madara's EMS.



Oho...I knew it'd happen...

Also:





			
				Google Trans said:
			
		

> *huge rocks* with the *eyes  *



Obito, anyone?   Jk


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

jacamo said:


> wtf is happening



Lol, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, God.

Please, PLEASE don't let Naruto get the Rinnegan or anything close to it.  I love the story so far, even with all the things others view as faults.  But I think that would probably be a shark jumping moment for me.  And this is the one manga I don't want that to happen to.  

Dear Gods of Manga, please; let this preliminary translation be fake.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

if kishi takes the path that i think he will, it will be kinda predictable , good nonetheless.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think Naruto got the Rinnegan. I think he's doing an FRS. Look at the phonetic translation on Google Translate.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

This promises to be an awesome chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 19, 2011)

WHAT NARUTO GETS THE RINNEGAN ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck fuck fuck are Madara's eyes turning into the Rinnegan or are his eyes turning others eyes into the Rinnegan?

WHY WOULD HE GIVE NARUTO THE RINNEGAN IT MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 19, 2011)

It's just a couple of characters. Translators get ta translating! I command you.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I always thought it was unfair for Sasuke to have Sharingan while Naruto doesn't get cool eyezzz.

But maybe he's finally getting cool eyes.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Fuck fuck fuck are Madara's eyes turning into the Rinnegan or are his eyes turning others eyes into the Rinnegan?
> 
> WHY WOULD HE GIVE NARUTO THE RINNEGAN IT MAKES NO SENSE!



If anything Naruto would look like an absolute retard with those eyes.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> This promises to be an awesome chapter.



You are insane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler sounds like someone's theory.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara was revived by Kabuto looking like he was in his heyday.
Madara's overwhelming power is displayed. As a result from his research with Orochimaru, Kabuto tested out changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan on Madara.
Naruto's Rasenshuriken is absorbed by Madara's Rinnegan.
T doesn't know if it's because of the Rinnegan or not, *but giant rocks start raining from the sky and the chapter ends.*

I though this was a manga about ninjas.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

Come on guys -_-.

It's obvious Madara's EMS turned into the Rinn'egan when Madara used Harashima's cells on himself.

The combination of Madara's Uchiha DNA and the 1sts Senju DNA morphed his Eyes into the Rinn'egan.

Naruto isn't getting the Rinn'egan. He's going to be killing badguys with FRS and Rasengan and Kagebunshin's for the rest of the Manga.

Sasuke will get the Rinn'egan though . Good thing, too. His fights are turn just as piss poor as Naruto's.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 19, 2011)

> Madara was revived by Kabuto looking like he was in his heyday.
> Madara's overwhelming power is displayed. As a result from his research with Orochimaru, Kabuto tested out changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan on Madara.
> Naruto's Rasenshuriken is absorbed by Madara's Rinnegan.
> T doesn't know if it's because of the Rinnegan or not, but giant rocks start raining from the sky and the chapter ends.



Okay.  This promises to be a bit funny.  As long as Naruto isn't magically sprouting doujutsus, I'm okay with shit. 

Continue, Kishi.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You are insane



How so?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan>>>Sharingan confirmed?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 19, 2011)

To be honest I am kind of disappointed to see the Rinnegan again, I was more looking forward to seeing the EMS in action and techniques from it rather than the Rinnegan we have already seen its techniques a couple of times.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

omgomgogmogmg
madara with the rinnegan and it changed form a sharingan!!!!!!


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I though this was a manga about ninjas.



Zabuza was the first and last ninja to walk into this manga.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Madara was revived by Kabuto looking like he was in his heyday.
> Madara's overwhelming power is displayed. As a result from his research with Orochimaru, Kabuto tested out changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan on Madara.
> Naruto's Rasenshuriken is absorbed by Madara's Rinnegan.
> T doesn't know if it's because of the Rinnegan or not, *but giant rocks start raining from the sky and the chapter ends.*
> ...



Thank you.

No bs doujutsu for Naruto


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2011)

> giant rocks start raining from the sky and the chapter ends.



 what the fuck?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan>EMS confirmed for the 100th time


----------



## geminis (Oct 19, 2011)

Shit in comes the Nagato supporters...


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

finally the true power of the rinnegan will be shown!!!!!!
EMS turned Rinnegan with senjuu cells?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Rinnegan>>>Sharingan confirmed?



It was already as close to confirmed as possible even prior to this, but yes, for those who still had doubts, this ends the case.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like a shit chapter. Kishimoto really doesn't have any follow through. A big reveal, then a crap chapter. Can never keep the momentum going.

He needs a new main-character or something.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

FRS? Naruto still uses that useless crap


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> omgomgogmogmg
> madara with the rinnegan and it changed form a sharingan!!!!!!



omgomgomgomgomg

im so excited to see the thing weve seen a thgousand times already


----------



## Mio (Oct 19, 2011)

More Rinnegan? I want to see the Eternal Mangekyou in action already... Nagato showed enough of the Rinnegan and there's Tobi with it now, no need to have Edo Madara with it too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara's even mastered falling rocks?

TRULY HE IS THE GREATEST UCHIHA TO EVER WALK THE EARTH


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> finally the true power of the rinnegan will be shown!!!!!!



I really hope so.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 19, 2011)

Too many people have rinnegan now....


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> He needs a new main-character or something.



Mizukage-sama.


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> finally the true power of the rinnegan will be shown!!!!!!
> EMS turned Rinnegan with senjuu cells?



This calls for some Girei


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> More Rinnegan? I want to see the Eternal Mangekyou in action already... Nagato showed enough of the Rinnegan and there's Tobi with it now, no need to have Edo Madara with it too.



Rinne is more powerful though.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course rocks fall from the sky. ST combined with Earth release and fire release equal meteor release, duh.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Well, I always thought it was unfair for Sasuke to have Sharingan while Naruto doesn't get cool eyezzz.
> 
> But maybe he's finally getting cool eyes.


Sasuke is eye themed naruto is not.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

ok i kind of get it now

basically Edo Madara gets the abilities of the Edo Jins

through Kabuto experimenting with Madara after they decided to work together


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, Halloween is coming up. The Narutoverse is just handing out Rinn'egans like candy.

Next up... Sasuke!


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> I want to see the Eternal Mangekyou in action already.



Sasuke will be the one to show us the powers of the EMS.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> More Rinnegan? I want to see the Eternal Mangekyou in action already... Nagato showed enough of the Rinnegan and there's Tobi with it now, no need to have Edo Madara with it too.



the Rinnegan is kishi new fetish.


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

rock falling!!!!...i predict moon is breaking down on the earth...do it kishi...


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2011)

rinnegan will always be number one


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> More Rinnegan? I want to see the Eternal Mangekyou in action already... Nagato showed enough of the Rinnegan and there's Tobi with it now, no need to have Edo Madara with it too.



Only Sasuke will show that power


----------



## Mio (Oct 19, 2011)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Rinne is more powerful though.


Yeah obviously, but it gets kinda lame with everyone having it... it's like everyone having the Sharingan all over again


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

the rock falling at the end could this be the Rinnegans doings?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, which Madara are we talking about here?

Tobi Madara who already has the Rinnegan, or Edo Madara?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Madara was revived by Kabuto looking like he was in his heyday.
> Madara's overwhelming power is displayed. As a result from his research with Orochimaru, Kabuto tested out changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan on Madara.
> Naruto's Rasenshuriken is absorbed by Madara's Rinnegan.
> T doesn't know if it's because of the Rinnegan or not, *but giant rocks start raining from the sky and the chapter ends.*
> ...


ahh so it was a manipulation?

boring.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> rinnegan will always be number one



Until Golden Byakugam is revealed.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

so the Sharingan changes to a Rinnegan

so Kishi is still saving the EMS for later??? GODDAMMIT


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wait, which Madara are we talking about here?
> 
> Tobi Madara who already has the Rinnegan, or Edo Madara?



It is Edo Madara with the Rinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

Ems is officially the rarest of all dojutsu. That makes it far more special. 


Only reason Kishimoto gave it to Madara now was to preserve Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

geminis said:


> Shit in comes the Nagato supporters...



so? Itachi  troled their  godly reningan ages ago..........., with a sharengan........... In two chapters


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> Yeah obviously, but it gets kinda lame with everyone having it... it's like everyone having the Sharingan all over again



IDK. It's been hinted that Rinnegan is the final form of the sharingan. So we can bet that Sasuke will get it eventually.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Ems is officially the rarest of all dojutsu. That makes it far more special.
> 
> 
> Only reason Kishimoto gave it to Madara now was to preserve Sasuke.



               Denial.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed with the idea that the moon is being destroyed or similar. Juubi body being released.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

so it give more groud to the theory that madara EMS changed into Rinnegan after injecting senjuu cells.
does it mean that sasuke will get it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

i am hoping that madara will show different stuff compared to the old rinnegan ones.

perhaps we will have a closer look of what rikudou was throught him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2011)

Do it Kishi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

> As a result from his research with Orochimaru, Kabuto tested out changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan on Madara.



So it's because of Kabuto that Madara has Rinnegan, not because the Sharingan mutated?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohmygod, what a crap!
Kishi, dont do this. This is Bullshit. We already saw the Rinnegan Power from Nagato and has Rinnegan Tobi. Dont overdose a Rinnegan!
Predict awesome chapter from action point of view. And Shit chapter from logically and creative point of view.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> i am hoping that madara will show different stuff compared to the old rinnegan ones.



I'm not sure if there is much left to show and what we have seen is pretty amazing.


----------



## Zuzumee (Oct 19, 2011)

So, who's gonna get crushed under the rocks?


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> so it give more groud to teh theory that madara EMS changed into Rinnegan after injecting senjuu cells.



i dont think so

Tobi's Edo Jins dont have Senju or Uchiha DNA

its just an extension of that


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i am hoping that madara will show different stuff compared to the old rinnegan ones.
> 
> perhaps we will have a closer look of what rikudou was throught him.



yea perhaps the falling rocks at the end are a new power?


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 19, 2011)

Fucking serious?

Rinnegan officially the new sharingan, everyone has one?

C'mon man I was expecting EMS!!!


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

So now we know why Madara is Kabuto's trump card: he has Mangekyou Sharingan AND Rinnegan! Actually he may not have EMS if his original eyes came back, but he's still above Itachi and Nagato and on par with Tobi (possibly higher with his immortality).


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not sure if there is much left to show and what we have seen is pretty amazing.



I'd at least like to see all of the elements that the rinnengan is supposed to be able to use.

I'm sure Madara used Katon back in the day.


----------



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 19, 2011)

WHERE
DID
YOU
SEE
THE
SPOILERS
PLEASE!!!!
*HEART....ATTACK.....HELP!!!!*


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

jacamo said:


> i dont think so
> 
> Tobi's Edo Jins dont have Senju or Uchiha DNA
> 
> its just an extension of that



it has nothing to do with the edo jin.its edo madara who got his eyes transformed.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 19, 2011)

jacamo said:


> i dont think so
> 
> Tobi's Edo Jins dont have Senju or Uchiha DNA
> 
> its just an extension of that



They have the Rinn'egan eyes because they are being controlled by Tobi.

Similar to Nagato's summons and his Pain Paths having the Rinn'egan.

As far as we know, Tobi is not controlling Edo-Madara.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> Yeah obviously, but it gets kinda lame with everyone having it... it's like everyone having the Sharingan all over again



even worse!!!!! At least the sharingan has variety in design, and  everyone has his owb susano'o, and each new sharingan user shows a new jutsu. With the reningan, its the same crap every time.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys, the spoilers say Madara having Rinnegan is Kabuto's doing.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

GodOfWarVegeta said:


> WHERE
> DID
> YOU
> SEE
> ...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 19, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Fucking serious?
> 
> Rinnegan officially the new sharingan, everyone has one?
> 
> C'mon man I was expecting EMS!!!



??? Two guys. Both dead. Another guy never had it until now. He's dead too.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

wtf still no EMS


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

all a genjutsu, do it kishi.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm guessing it's the unseen right-eye of Madara that's a Rinnegan?  We saw his left eye.  I guess it's possible that Kabuto does a jutsu and Madara's eye just turn into Rinnegan, but . . .


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara's even mastered falling rocks?
> 
> TRULY HE IS THE GREATEST UCHIHA TO EVER WALK THE EARTH





vered said:


> the rock falling at the end could this be the Rinnegans doings?



Tobi's, of course...



Eternal Goob said:


> Sasuke will be the one to show us the powers of the EMS.




He'll get a handle on his HATE, and it'll change to look like the rinnegan...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not sure if there is much left to show and what we have seen is pretty amazing.


the problem is that what rinnegan does is far from what mangekyou does.

case this rinnegan is what EMS turned into, kishi will need to make it have both mangekyou and rinnegan powers.

why would rinnegan loose old mangekyou powers? thats why something is off.


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

GodOfWarVegeta said:


> WHERE
> DID
> YOU
> SEE
> ...



by 2ch...one of the 2 most trusted spoiler providers 'T'....


----------



## geminis (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> so? Itachi  troled their  godly reningan ages ago..........., with a sharengan........... In two chapters



Yea buts that's Itachi...he's special.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

Descent of the Lion said:


> ??? Two guys. Both dead. Another guy never had it until now. He's dead too.


Edo jins have it. That makes 16 people.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem is that what rinnegan does is far from what mangekyou does.
> 
> case this rinnegan is what EMS turned into, kishi will need to make it have both mangekyou and rinnegan powers.
> 
> why would rinnegan loose old mangekyou powers? thats why something is off.



in case it is the case i doubt that it lost them.it wasnt for nothing that it was said that RS could use any jutsu.
perhaps it was just the case with nagato.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

GUYS

MADARA HAVING RINNEGAN IS KABUTO'S DOING

IT'S NOT THE EMS CHANGING


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Assumedly this is another link to Tobi = Madara in some manner if they both consider Rinnegan to be theirs?


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

WHAT?!I DONT BELIEVE IT?! Just Kidding... -tobi voice-

Its as I expected. -Deep Madara voice-


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm guessing it's the unseen right-eye of Madara that's a Rinnegan?  We saw his left eye.  I guess it's possible that Kabuto does a jutsu and Madara's eye just turn into Rinnegan, but . . .


oh...it could really be this


one eye with rinnegan, other eye to activate EMS.


would also open room to speculate if he really got EMS on both eyes and how his story with izuna really went.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

This means nothing, anyway. Madara's power was said by Onoki to have surpassed Akatsuki. This isn't Madara's true power. Kabuto isn't being serious enough.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Edo jins have it. That makes 16 people.



They have it because they are being controlled by madara smh


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> This means nothing, anyway. Madara's power was said by Onoki to have surpassed Akatsuki. This isn't Madara's true power. Kabuto isn't being serious enough.



Would you quit with the damage control for a chapter that isn't even out yet?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> oh...it could really be this
> 
> 
> one eye with rinnegan, other eye to activate EMS.
> ...



yea perhaps its his unseen eye.
truly hope ohana will clarify it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem is that what rinnegan does is far from what mangekyou does.
> 
> case this rinnegan is what EMS turned into, kishi will need to make it have both mangekyou and rinnegan powers.
> 
> *why would rinnegan loose old mangekyou powers? thats why something is off.*



This was the most plausible argument against the sharingan morphing into a Rinnegan....

They do NOT OVERLAP IN THE SLIGHTEST.... 

This means more waiting to see the EMS..... Which means one has to wait to Sasuke showcases it (which I am both happy and sad about).... 

Kishi and his need to tie everything to the Uchiha/sharingan has ruined this chapter SPOILER for me....

Hopefully Madara shows something new with the Rinnegan...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> in case it is the case i doubt that it lost them.it wasnt for nothing that it was said that RS could use any jutsu.
> perhaps it was just the case with nagato.


perhaps you need to have uchiha blood to use the "uchiha" powers of the rinnegan.


since nagato was an uzumaki, he was more of a senju, so thats why his powers seemed to be more physical than really "eye" powers, the eye powers were passed to the older brother, it would make sense.

kishi could explain this like that, nagato only displayed the "senju" part of rikudou, now madara will display the uchiha ones.


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

i would like to know what madara did with other eye of nagato(he transplanted left eye)...best would be if kabuto stole that and use it on edo madara..:rofl


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Assumedly this is another link to Tobi = Madara in some manner if they both consider Rinnegan to be theirs?



no it isnt... Tobi is not Madara



First Tsurugi said:


> GUYS
> 
> MADARA HAVING RINNEGAN IS KABUTO'S DOING
> 
> IT'S NOT THE EMS CHANGING



i think so too


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

> They have it because they are being controlled by madara smh


They were called the 6 paths of Pain, which as far as we know requires a Rinnegan to well, use actual Rinnegan jutsu. Otherwise they'd be no different from the summons.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps you need to have uchiha blood to use the "uchiha" powers of the rinnegan.
> 
> 
> since nagato was an uzumaki, he was more of a senju, so thats why his powers seemed to be more physical than really "eye" powers, the eye powers were passed to the older brother, it would make sense.
> ...



exactly.and the whole rocks at the end may be a new dojutsu power.we'll have to see.T dosent seem to know whether its a rinnegan thing or not.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> GUYS
> 
> MADARA HAVING RINNEGAN IS KABUTO'S DOING
> 
> IT'S NOT THE EMS CHANGING



Even though it's Kabuto's doing, it's a fact that an EMS (or at least a MS if Madara's original eyes came back) was changed into a Rinnegan.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> They were called the 6 paths of Pain, which as far as we know requires a Rinnegan to well, use actual Rinnegan jutsu. Otherwise they'd be no different from the summons.



So each body of Nagato's Pain has the rinnegan?  read the manga please.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

sounds like shinra tense or chibikitense or a variant to me. Kind of boring  but we may see the 5 elements jutsus


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Even though it's Kabuto's doing, it's a fact that an EMS (or at least a MS if Madara's original eyes came back) was changed into a Rinnegan.



Are there pics showing this?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps you need to have uchiha blood to use the "uchiha" powers of the rinnegan.
> 
> 
> since nagato was an uzumaki, he was more of a senju, so thats why his powers seemed to be more physical than really "eye" powers, the eye powers were passed to the older brother, it would make sense.
> ...



This.

Now that both Edo Madara and Tobidara have the Rinnegan, there's no reason for Sasuke to get it, so if there really is another whole set of Rinnegan powers, we're bound to get it from one of them or the other. EM is already showing something here. 

Whatever the case, we're definitely going to see some Uchiha/Sharingan techniques here. 

Notice how his _Rinnegan_ is already performing Tobi's _Sharingan _techniques.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> exactly.and the whole rocks at the end may be a new dojutsu power.we'll have to see.T dosent seem to know whether its a rinnegan thing or not.


yeah that rock thing description was just random D:



btw, do you know what it could be?

perhaps the fact that tobi has the rinnegan is actually affecting edo madara, depending on their link. Perhaps tobi already noticed that madara got summoned and knows how to take control throught rinnegan .


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So each body of Nagato's Pain has the rinnegan?  read the manga please.


Yeah, they do. You need a kekkei genkai to well, use the kekkei genkai. If the Rinnegan was merely a superficial image, they wouldn't be able to use the jutsu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocks fall, everyone dies.

Madara going DM on the Alliance.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2011)

Kishi isnt trying anymore.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah that rock thing description was just random D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would love this explanation the most.

Also AN UCHIHA FIGHTING WITH ROCKS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah that rock thing description was just random D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it seems that due to oro's and kabuto's experience somthing happened.
i think it truly has something with the senjuu cells.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Yeah, they do. You need a kekkei genkai to well, use the kekkei genkai. If the Rinnegan was merely a superficial image, they wouldn't be able to use the jutsu.



That would mean each body could all six Rinnegan powers then 

Which would be massive overkill


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

^I I don't think they can use all jutsu. It should be a one-jutsu-per-body deal like before.


Anyone ever thought the rocks came from Mu?


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> why would rinnegan loose old mangekyou powers?



Perhaps the Sharingan is a corruption of the Rinnengan that came about because of the Juubi's chakra and thus it has powers that the Rinnengan doesn't have.   Kabuto's experimentation could be aimed at geting rid of/suppressing the lingering remnants of the Juubi's chakra in the Uchiha and as a result the eye reverts back to a Rinnengan and loses the powers it had as a Sharingan.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

Tobi and Kabuto experimented in the cave on how to link the Edos and such


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This.
> 
> Now that both Edo Madara and Tobidara have the Rinnegan, there's no reason for Sasuke to get it, so if there really is another whole set of Rinnegan powers, we're bound to get it from one of them or the other. EM is already showing something here.
> 
> ...


yep



i am pretty sure that kishi never showed rikudou's true powers throught nagato, at least not _juubi rikudou_.



personally i still believe that the powers that rikudou passed on to the elder brother had a lot of what he managed to obtain from juubi himself.

after all juubi did seem like a demon with powers focused on its eye.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

if its just a jutsu for  throwing rocks, i will be pissed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocks = moon possibly.

Or Muu just screwing with everyone. 

Then again, TOBI uses doton.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 19, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> They were called the 6 paths of Pain, which as far as we know requires a Rinnegan to well, use actual Rinnegan jutsu. Otherwise they'd be no different from the summons.


Which would mean that every body could use all the Rinnegan techniques, by your warped understanding...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2011)

It's probably some hellcast Genjutsu.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 19, 2011)

Edo Madara with rinnegan......wow


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2011)

Who knows maybe the Jubbi's body is reacting on the moon causing rocks to fall.

We will see.

Still the Alliance is frakked right now. Mostly because the good guys really have no frakking idea what is going on. They better pray Itachi shuts down Kabuto and has him desummon quickly or they are totally done.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

it may be a genjutsu.
we'll see.perhaps a Rinnegan genjutsu?
better wait for ohana.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Would love this explanation the most.
> 
> Also AN UCHIHA FIGHTING WITH ROCKS?!?!?!?!?



Well the Uchiha actually managed to form an alliance with their arch nemesis the Senju once a point in time....

Thus it is perfectly plausible a Uchiha could set aside his differences with it's second arch nemesis "A Rock" and form an alliance with it/them as well....

Who says that ALL Uchiha hearts is field with hatred????


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems that due to oro's and kabuto's experience somthing happened.
> i think it truly has something with the senjuu cells.


can be so many things...we need to wait the spoilers.


i wonder if kabuto knows about EMS? he doesnt seem to know.


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2011)

inb4 rinnegan arm


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 19, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Which would mean that every body could use all the Rinnegan techniques, by your warped understanding...


No, it doesn't mean that. I view it the same way as what Nagato did. You can "create" the 6 paths of Pain, but they will all be limited to one jutsu group. The name of the 6 paths come from the jutsu they use. People tend to assume there must be some difference because Madara is "healthy".


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> inb4 rinnegan arm



Oh God


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> it may be a genjutsu.
> we'll see.perhaps a Rinnegan genjutsu?
> better wait for ohana.


ohhh, yes, makes sense.

would put in play what we think, madara displaying the uchiha side of the rinnegan would be awesome .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

The only explanation as to how the sharingan can mutate to a Rinnegan is that perhaps the Sharingan already has the potential to use all chakra natures and tap into the 6 realms powers but the Uchiha body simply lack the chakra power to do this. This is where the Senju and Uzumaki come into play,with their amazing chakra and vitality they can access far more abilities of the sharingan, also the Senju/Uzumaki chakra might remove the evil Uchiha chakra that powers up MS jutsus,that would explain why those powers get lost and new ones are gained.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 19, 2011)

The war is getting worse than hell.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2011)

The way how I see it there was a extra Rinnegan left behind after taking Nagato's corpse. Kabuto somehow used some sort of experiment to implant that eye into Madara's eye which is covered by his hair.

However may I point out this would be another thing that shows some sort of relation with Madara and Tobi, as Madara would have the Rinnegan in his left eye, and the Sharingan in his right, while Tobi has the Sharingan in his left eye, while the Rinnegan in his right. Just thought I'd point that out.

Also about the Jinchuriki discussion, I guess Pain's paths and summonings all had separate rinnegan's as well?


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

i want EMS Kishi... ive had enough of this fodder Rinnegan already


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> ohhh, yes, makes sense.
> 
> would put in play what we think, madara displaying the uchiha side of the rinnegan would be awesome .



we'll see.i have to say i never thought the Rinnegan would come into play with Edo Madara.kishi fetish with the Rinnegan is greater than my own
needless to say the alliance is screwed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> inb4 rinnegan arm


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

thats orochimaru for ya 

trolling even prime madara


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

i still think Tobi is controlling Madara like he is controlling the Edo Jins

with the help of Kabuto of course 

Madara cant actually have a Rinnegan... right? 

the actual manga scans should be quite action packed if this is all true


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

LOLOLOL Madara got trolled....


Now I didn't expect this. Seriously.


edit : Also. Wtf happened to EMS. 

Did it get trolled as well ? ? 

Spoilers be fake brothers and sisters. I don't think this much trolling is applicable for a single chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

remember, rikudou was a "god" with juubi sealed inside of him.

light and darkness were there, only light is not as powerful, it would be rikudou's powers alone.


----------



## auem (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> thats orochimaru for ya
> 
> trolling even prime madara


orochimaru is enigma....that guy seems knew everything but didn't get anything......


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Whaaaat? Edo Madara has Rinnegan? Can't say I expected that.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> LOLOLOL Madara got trolled....
> 
> 
> Now I didn't expect this. Seriously.



how did he get trolled?
he has the greatest power now and will kill the alliance with it.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2011)

Too many artificial mutated/transplanted/operated doujutsu themes going on around here. what happened to displaying legendary power of your own and having backstories on it?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

As for the falling rocks... I say it's the moon


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

Way to ruin it Kishi , gimme my EMS Madara damnit!!!

..or atleast a panel of Itachi would suffice


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

I want Edo Madara and Tobidara to try and blow up the moon at the same time. 





Jeαnne said:


> personally i still believe that the powers that rikudou passed on to the elder brother had a lot of what he managed to obtain from juubi himself.
> 
> after all juubi did seem like a demon with powers focused on its eye.



More or less, yes. 

I'd be willing to bet that close to half of the Rinnegan jutsu available are Uchiha-related, and therefore Juubi-related.


----------



## MrPrince (Oct 19, 2011)

I was really looking forward to seeing Madara in his state that he fought Hashirama, rinnegan was really unnecessary...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

btw, im wondering if it was a trap made by tobi himself?


lets suppose that tobi gave opening for kabuto to obtain the other rinnegan, predicting that kabuto would probably attempt to implant it in edo madara.

it would be a perfect plot to take control of edo madara


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

who cares about the falling rocks?!? 

god this is exciting... when nothing has actually been released yet


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

I *really* hope noone gets Rinnegan after this. It will lose it's uniqueness like Sharingan did if Kishi just gives it to every character.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> LOLOLOL Madara got trolled....
> 
> 
> Now I didn't expect this. Seriously.
> ...


i knew he would get trolled but this is too fast  this means that EMS madara does and will not exist at all


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> how did he get trolled?
> he has the greatest power now and will kill the alliance with it.



The power Kabuto gave it to him.

What happened to EMS ? 

And he failed to kill any named characters in a span of a single chapter.


IF Madara is just your generic rinnegan user. We know what will happen to him. 

Bottle thirsts for Madara's soul 



edit : 




Addy said:


> i knew he would get trolled but this is too fast  this means that EMS madara does and will not exist at all



hahah yeah

I guess EMS is the new black lightning


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, im wondering if it was a trap made by tobi himself?
> 
> 
> lets suppose that tobi gave opening for kabuto to obtain the other rinnegan, predicting that kabuto would probably attempt to implant it in edo madara.
> ...



yea thats an option as well.than again if thats the case he will have to be able to show just one rinnegan path and it dosent seems to be the case here.

not enough details from T.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't see this coming. 

I'd say Shinobi Alliance is fucked now.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> And he failed to kill any named characters in a span of a single chapter.



I never expected him to kill a semi-important named character.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know what to make of the new chapter. Rinnegan Madara, huh.
I'll pass judgement once we get a translated script of the chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

kishi is really holding the EMS back 


i remember a thread saying that we would see EMS powers displayed before sasuke, oh well


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The power Kabuto gave it to him.
> 
> What happened to EMS ?
> 
> ...



you mean  itachi dont you


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

So...

Are Hashirama and Madara the official Playthings-for-Necrophiliacs in this series or what? 

Fighting at VotE makes you a zombie plaything for perverts?

Watch out, Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

Sharingan and Rinnegan are offisianly the most cheap powers in the manga. Its pathetic to think that a super powerfull character like Sasuke would turn into a bitch whoe if you remove his haxor EMS that is powered by daaarkness  This is why the Senju were always better then the Uchiha, because if you remove the Uchiha's dojutsu advantage they are screwed. Same thing with Rinnegan, if Nagato didnt have it he would be a fodder using basic academy jutsus that Jiraiya taught him.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea the alliance is fucked, and Itachi is not on duty.....


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> IF Madara is just your generic rinnegan user. We know what will happen to him.
> 
> Bottle thirsts for Madara's soul



Well itachi would be foolish to go near those falling rocks


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

> Watch out, Sasuke and Naruto.



Edo Naruto would be incredible.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

the falling rocks are obviously a shield against tobito


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

>Implying Edo Madara will be as nerfed as Nagato was


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> Well itachi would be foolish to go near those falling rocks



Falling rocks is a S-ranked jutsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling it now... Kage Bunsin Naruto + Gaara epic teamwork will take Edo Madara down


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> Well itachi would be foolish to go near those falling rocks



Itachi knows the uchiha weakness, he will come up with a plan to get Madara under those rocks


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> *kishi is really holding the EMS back
> 
> *
> i remember a thread saying that we would see EMS powers displayed before sasuke, oh well



Well seeing as Sasuke has been out of commission sense the transplant.... and EMS Prime Madara, has now become Rinnegan Prime Madara apparently... It is up to Sasuke to showcase the power of the EMS, which is what I preached along time ago...

It's sad that Sasuke may take the title of the greatest Uchiha, by default..... As EMS Prime Madara may never be showcased on panel at all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Seriously, now that Madara is fodderized, it is canon that Tobi will bansho tenin and soul rip him, and use Madara's soul to complete himself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Well seeing as Sasuke has been out of commission sense the transplant.... and EMS Prime Madara, has now become Rinnegan Prime Madara apparently... It is up to Sasuke to showcase the power of the EMS, which is what I preached along time ago...
> 
> It's sad that Sasuke may take the title of the greatest Uchiha, by default..... As EMS Prime Madara may never be showcased on panel at all.


well, i guess its good news for sasuke fans 


while naruto is spamming rikudou mode, sasuke's new powers seem to be getting explicitly hold back


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seriously, now that Madara is fodderized, it is canon that Tobi will bansho tenin and soul rip him, and use Madara's soul to complete himself.



It was always canon


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> how did he get trolled?
> he has the greatest power now and will kill the alliance with it.



how many times was this said about characters in this war?


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Calling it now... Kage Bunsin Naruto + Gaara epic teamwork will take Edo Madara down



More like he beats them by himself and then wanders off because of boredom or Kabuto orders him to go elsewhere.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seriously, now that Madara is fodderized, it is canon that Tobi will bansho tenin and soul rip him, and use Madara's soul to complete himself.


wait, but wouldnt it mean that it went all according to the plan, and who got trolled was kabuto?

i see this coming a mile away


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seriously, now that Madara is fodderized, it is canon that Tobi will bansho tenin and soul rip him, and use Madara's soul to complete himself.



Assumedly this will happen anyway, no matter what Edo Madara does.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> More like he beats them by himself and then wanders off because of boredom or Kabuto orders him to go elsewhere.



This is Kabuto's Edo Tensie we are talking about... I'll give him 2 more chapter, then he gets sealed.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> how many times was this said about characters in this war?



unlike Nagato,edo Madara will be showing more ,perhaps actually killing characters before somehow going down.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> Well itachi would be foolish to go near those falling rocks



Indeed.  Giant Falling rocks and Uchihas don't mix too well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Assumedly this will happen anyway, no matter what Edo Madara does.



But for a second I thought he'd do some amazing shit 



Jeαnne said:


> wait, but wouldnt it mean that it went all according to the plan, and who got trolled was kabuto?
> 
> i see this coming a mile away



KAbuto always gets trolled.
But I didn't expect Prime Madara to get trolled.


----------



## Helios (Oct 19, 2011)

Falling rocks...something like meteorites or somth lol ?Maybe it has  something to do with the moon and the Juubi.

Madara was shown to possess one Sharingan so it is his left eye that has the Rinnegan.I suppose this is what surprised Tobi so much when he said "how did you do this" to Kabuto.

I was waiting for an EMS performance.Now im very worried about who the final villain of the manga will be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But for a second I thought he'd do some amazing shit
> 
> KAbuto always gets trolled.
> But I didn't expect Prime Madara to get trolled.



I guess if he gets trolled by himself it isn't the end of the world.

I just hope Tobidara absorbs his looks along with his soul, because I don't want a final villain looking as ridiculous as Tobi does.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But for a second I thought he'd do some amazing shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but prime madara is not getting trolled, think a little, prime madara went out already expecting to have been revived by rinne tensei, exacly what tobi planned, if tobi actually manage to complete the plan, its success for both him and prime madara. 


i know you are saying this because you are a itachi fan


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

The original Uchiha had a dojutsu that looked similar to Rinnegan,it makes you wonder why it changed during the years to an inferior dojutsu with a completly different design and powers  Perhaps the ones that arent strong enough to surpress Juubi's chakra essense get overtaken by it and so the sharingan shows part of Juubi's abilities but if one has a special body like the Senju that can withstand such evil chakra it is possible to change the sharingan into another dojutsu.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Helios said:


> Falling rocks...something like meteorites or somth lol ?Maybe it has  something to do with the moon and the Juubi.
> 
> Madara was shown to possess one Sharingan so i guess it is his left eye that has the Rinnegan.I suppose this is what surprised Tobi so much when he said "how did you do this" to Kabuto.
> 
> I was waiting for an EMS performance.Now im very worried about who the final villain of the manga will be.



it may be a genjutsu,it may be related to the moon,it may be Deva realm power connected and it may be a new dojutsu power of the rinnegan.there are many options.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

man kishi's objective is so clear its not even funny.

edo madara having he rinnegan is obviously the way for tobi to hack his edo control


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I *really* hope noone gets Rinnegan after this. It will lose it's uniqueness like Sharingan did if Kishi just gives it to every character.



Hm...What if every character DID end up with it?  :amazed



Eternal Goob said:


> Edo Naruto would be incredible.



That's...I don't even...:amazed



Jeαnne said:


> the falling rocks are obviously a shield against tobito





Eternal Goob said:


> Falling rocks is a S-ranked jutsu.



Clearly...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

it will be funny if T actually confused the elder brother's eye with rinnegan


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

After the spoiler revelation I'm back to my "Where is Sasuke" mode again......

Kishi has truly trolled Madara, by having Kabuto to tamper with what was possibly perfection... All to satisfy his fetish for mixing * flavors of koolaid[/S] DNA's.... Is this possibly why he wants Sasuke????*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> it may be a genjutsu,it may be related to the moon,it may be Deva realm power connected and it may be a new dojutsu power of the rinnegan.there are many options.



Deva having the power to summon forth giant falling rocks? Awesome. 

We knew a rinnegan wielder could make it rain, but didn't know he could make it rain boulders.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but prime madara is not getting trolled, think a little, prime madara went out already expecting to have been revived by rinne tensei, exacly what tobi planned, if tobi actually manage to complete the plan, its success for both him and prime madara.
> 
> 
> i know you are saying this because you are a itachi fan



Madara didn't expect to get revived by Edo tensei tho.

And is trolled mainly because he has the rinnegan now. I mean what happened to EMS ? 
In a sense, EMS got trolled. Hard.

I hope there are more to the spoilers.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

2ch say Kabuto is mad scientist like DrGero


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Man now I want to see Itachi vs Madara  , with Itachi winning and Madara giving high praise to Itachi....


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh G-d, not more bloody Rinnegans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara didn't expect to get revived by Edo tensei tho.
> 
> And is trolled mainly because he has the rinnegan now. I mean what happened to EMS ?
> In a sense, EMS got trolled. Hard.
> ...



EMS got trolled hard a year ago when Madara killed Konan. Most of us have accepted this by now.

The only trolling that got done here is whatever weird and creepy things Kabuto did to Madara's corpse.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 19, 2011)

Could the eyes actually be the older brothers eyes? That would be much better for us than the same ol normal Rinnegan. 

Very surprised anyway. EMS is getting reserved so Naruto has no knowledge. I was worried we'd get the same as MS was for Sasuke where we already knew everything he could do.


----------



## Helios (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara didn't expect to get revived by Edo tensei tho.
> 
> And is trolled mainly because he has the rinnegan now. I mean what happened to EMS ?
> In a sense, EMS got trolled. Hard.
> ...



Madara has one Sharingan,which is probably EMS, and one Rinnengan.I would be absurd to witness a 3-tome changing into the pattern of the Rinnengan.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> it will be funny if T actually confused the elder brother's eye with rinnegan



that would be interesting, but he also said the fuutonrasenshuriken was absorbed, that's preta path's power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara didn't expect to get revived by Edo tensei tho.
> 
> And is trolled mainly because he has the rinnegan now. I mean what happened to EMS ?
> In a sense, EMS got trolled. Hard.
> ...


actually, this is the BEST thing that could have happened to EMS.

keep in mind, kabuto doesnt know about it.


perfect madara will show us "the true power of the sharingan" later.

if this rinnegan is really a transplant by kabuto, it means the EMS/elder's eyes/sharinnegan is what madara will show when his plans are complete, not rinnegan alone.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to see Tobi going "Just as planned " after Zetsu informs him that Kabuto used Madara.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 19, 2011)

how much longer till this shit comes out


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I just want to see Tobi going "Just as planned " after Zetsu informs him that Kabuto used Madara.


x2


written in the stars


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

People who were expecting Madara to debut the EMS............

Got trolled hard by Kabuto....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 19, 2011)

When should Ohana be on so we can get some actual clarrification?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> People who were expecting Madara to debut the EMS............
> 
> Got trolled hard by Kabuto....


kishi just made expectancy over EMS get insane now


----------



## gershwin (Oct 19, 2011)

wtf is this
now everyone spamming rinnegan.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 19, 2011)

I am the only one disappointed? I start to get tired of the rinnegan, i would like to see what primer madara and his EMS could do and not the fucking rinnegan again and again and again  .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Oh G-d, not more bloody Rinnegans.



rinnegan is the sharingan of part 2.



Shattering said:


> I am the only one disappointed? I start to get tired of the rinnegan, i would like to see what primer madara and his EMS could do and not the fucking rinnegan again and again and again  .



rinnegan is the lamest and most boring dojutsu ever.

So no, you are not the only one.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

ledude said:


> Just no way Kabuto got them. If he had them, he would have resurrected the guy already.
> 
> 
> 
> No reaction. They have each one of Nagato's eye. Looks like Tobi traded one against the jins.



If Madara also has Nagato's eye, that would explain what Tobi did to the other eye, also where Kabuto were to get one of his own, maybe Kabuto stole it from Tobi, he is quite sneaky.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

gershvin said:


> wtf is this
> now everyone spamming rinnegan.



well its not everyone.its still technically only Madara and Nagato.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

I bet most of you creamed your panties when Danzou unveiled his Sharingan arm

Yet your bitching about Madara having the Rinnegan?


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay the eye fetish is starting to get confusing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

ledude said:


> Except Kabuto does know about it (he has EMS Madara as his bitch right now) and the major villain obtained Rinnegan independently from Kabuto.


1 - the fact that kabuto used edo tensei on madara doesnt make him his bitch.

2 - lol at you trying to not associate tobi's plans with madara himself when both expected _the same thing_ even when madara was "dead".

3 - EMS seems to be a secret, and it was the EMS that made madara a legend, not an implanted rinnegan.


----------



## geminis (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck all this magical bs jutsus I wanna see Madara stabbing ppl with their own swords a la Danzou.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 19, 2011)

if madara's normal sharingan changes to rinnegan,i'm sure the one will be trolled wont be ems.


----------



## Datakim (Oct 19, 2011)

How does Madara know how to use the powers of the rinnegan so well without any practise on his part?

He did not know he was an edo, so this had to be the first time he was actually revived for real. Which means he just woke up with a new eye and should be rather surprised by it. Instead, he apparently uses its powers like a pro. Even if he knows what powers rinnegan has from Nagato or the tablet or something, how did he learn to tap into them virtually instantly with no practise/experimentation.

Has Edo!Madara/Madara used rinnegan before? Also changing sharingan to rinnegan? If Kabuto can do this to Edo!Madara, why not others? Why cannot he do it to himself? Did Orochimaru really not have a single Sharingan in storage, when Tobi has hundreds. Hmm.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

ledude said:


> You mean he just said EMS was not good enough to make Madara a real solo threat in this war ?



Lol you don't even know what the EMS does.... I think thus is why some of us are rather disappointed with the spoilers... 

In other new... Lol Nagato fans...

Nagato died so that a UCHIHA, could show case how to use a dojutsu properly....

If Nagato was alive, he should be pulling out a pin and pad....

^^^^^ the Uchiha's are masters of ass pulling the art of skillfully using a Dojutsu.... They need little to no practice...... If they are unable to utilize a Doriyuku properly they just channel more hatred and their problem is solved...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

ledude said:


> You mean he just said EMS was not good enough to make Madara a real solo threat in this war ?


have you ever heard of "save best for last"?


rinnegan is already spammed, EMS is yet to be shown, and what rikudou had while he was juubi's jin was beyond both rinnegan and EMS together.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

ledude said:


> Except Kabuto does know about it (*he has EMS Madara as his bitch right now*) and the major villain obtained Rinnegan independently from Kabuto.



He also had Itachi as his "bitch" and look how well that went.

Madara's even stronger, and he has someone more powerful than a Yatagarasu-look-alike waiting to break him out.



geminis said:


> Fuck all this magical bs jutsus I wanna see Madara stabbing ppl with their own swords a la Danzou.



I want to know what happened to his Kusarigama.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

....... Really kishi


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I bet most of you creamed your panties when Danzou unveiled his Sharingan arm
> 
> Yet your bitching about Madara having the Rinnegan



Danzou (like a lot of his stuff) showed new and interesting new techniques. The arm gave us Izanagi for example. No one thought it'd be arm MS spam.

On the other hand, the greatest Uchiha? I'd resigned myself to the same old Uchiha attacks and techniques but no instead we have the curve ball of seeing the rinnegan, which whilst awesome we have seen a lot very recently. 

Replacing one overused dojutsu with another isn't an improvement and is absolutely nothing like the Danzou situation.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Datakim said:


> How does Madara know how to use the powers of the rinnegan so well without any practise on his part?
> 
> He did not know he was an edo, so this had to be the first time he was actually revived for real. Which means he just woke up with a new eye and should be rather surprised by it. Instead, he apparently uses its powers like a pro. Even if he knows what powers rinnegan has from Nagato or the tablet or something, how did he learn to tap into them virtually instantly with no practise/experimentation.
> 
> Has Edo!Madara/Madara used rinnegan before? Also changing sharingan to rinnegan? If Kabuto can do this to Edo!Madara, why not others? Why cannot he do it to himself? Did Orochimaru really not have a single Sharingan in storage, when Tobi has hundreds. Hmm.



well most likely he did get it at one point after stealing hashirama dna.
considering he may have survived the VOTE battle there was plenty of time for him to master it.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

So we are gonna wait for Sasuke-kun to demonstrate to us the so anticipated power of _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_. 

It seems that _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_ won't be anything special, when Kishimoto is avoiding any chance of showing up.

I believe that Kishimoto has _lost_ his creativity... Why putting the Rinnengan on _Edo Madara_, when Tobi posseses the Rinnengan aswell ?

Why he complicate things for no reason ?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

Ems will be stronger or and more destructive than rinnegan


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> So we are gonna wait for Sasuke-kun to demonstrate to us the so anticipated power of _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_.
> 
> It seems that _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_ won't be anything special, when Kishimoto is avoiding any chance of showing up.
> 
> ...


there is a reason for this, kishi usually plans way ahead, something about kabuto implanting the rinnegan on madara will be essencial to the plot later, i am betting on the fact that tobi will most likely take over the edo control to free his soul.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Ems will be stronger or and more destructive than rinnegan



That's cute. Definitely a good way of devaluing the sage of the six paths.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> So we are gonna wait for Sasuke-kun to demonstrate to us the so anticipated power of _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_.
> 
> It seems that _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_ won't be anything special, when Kishimoto is avoiding any chance of showing up.
> 
> ...



kishi has a Rinnegan fetish,i mean i never thought the Rinnegan would come into play so quickly and im one of the biggest rinnegan fans out there.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe madara shows sharingam ems and rinnegan.


----------



## geminis (Oct 19, 2011)

HInch said:


> This'd own.



At this point, an EDO Danzou would be a blessing. How cool would it look if Madara just shun shins down into the middle of the platoon and wrecks everybody with Hand to hand badassery like stepping on their foot/tapping their elbow to thrust a kunai into their own aorta?

C'mon Kishi show us some basic gore.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

EMS already got stomped hard by the Mokuton so its nothing special. Naruto will beat the crapp out of Sasuke without even needing a dojutsu so yeah, EMS = second grade dojutsu compared to the Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Ems will be stronger or and more destructive than rinnegan


i believe that both are halfs of the same coin, rinnegan the yang powers, EMS the yin, with the final main eye being the sharinnegan that juubi displayed.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

geminis said:


> At this point, an EDO Danzou would be a blessing. How cool would it look if Madara just shun shins down into the middle of the platoon and wrecks everybody with Hand to hand badassery like stepping on their foot/tapping their elbow to thrust a kunai into their own aorta?
> 
> C'mon Kishi show us some basic gore.



Use of those swords people seem to be carrying. Going back to ninja basics rather than flying immortal sky wizards, these are the dream man.

It'll never happen. The inevitable Dragonball Z style jutus have appeared and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

Well since kabuto experimented on madara. I guess it means he was.t bsing on needing a healthy uchiha body


----------



## gershwin (Oct 19, 2011)

I just hope Madara will not get fodderized now.
Only if by Itachis sword


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

unlike nagato,Madara dosent have any mobility issues and Itachi isnt around as well.
the first division to be annihilated almost confirmed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> unlike nagato,Madara dosent have any mobility issues and Itachi isnt around as well.
> the first division to be annihilated almost confirmed.



Now as long as some named characters get killed...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i believe that both are halfs of the same coin, rinnegan the yang powers, EMS the yin, with the final main eye being the sharinnegan that juubi displayed.



Not true,since the Yin powers are connected to the spiritual energy and eye power while the Yang powers are connected to the body,physical energy and vitality. The sharingan may have different abilities but that is probably due to the different chakra nature. Its more like the Rinnegan is a purified Yin while the Sharingan is a corrupted Yin influenced by the Juubi.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> unlike nagato,Madara dosent have any mobility issues and Itachi isnt around as well.
> the first division to be annihilated almost confirmed.



You know better than to think good guys will die. At best a handful of fodder.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> So we are gonna wait for Sasuke-kun to demonstrate to us the so anticipated power of _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_.
> *
> It seems that Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan won't be anything special, when Kishimoto is avoiding any chance of showing up.*
> 
> ...



The point in bold is what makes it special.....

Almost three years sense it's debut into the manga, and we still know little to nothing about it...

Even after what is soon to be 3 thorough Rinnegan showings, we still have no info about it, but several statements hyping it up to be something major....

Looks like I was right once again in regards to the EMS..... It will be debuted and showcased by Sasuke.... Much like MS was debuted and showcased by Itachi....

Although I do feel for those who were expecting to see VOE Madara....


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> kishi has a Rinnegan fetish,i mean i never thought the Rinnegan would come into play so quickly and im one of the biggest rinnegan fans out there.



Yeah Indeed. I'm a _Rinnengan_ fan aswell (I'm in your FC ). But I don't like him using it all the time, I mean come on, suddenly they all grew _Rinnengan_ ? If Kishimoto keeps it like this, Rinnengan will lose it's shine and originality.

Something that I don't want.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Now as long as some named characters get killed...



starting with onooki.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The point in bold is what makes it special.....
> 
> Almost three years sense it's debut into the manga, and we still know little to nothing about it...
> 
> ...



When the MS was showcased by Itachi the first time Amaterasu got sealed by a B-rank Sealing jutsu. Showcasting something for the first time means very litle, the only thing thats important is the plot. If Sasuke usess EMS for the first time against the alliance it would appear super powerfull but if he usess it against Naruto it would be made to look like donky shit .


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

geminis said:


> Fuck all this magical bs jutsus I wanna see Madara stabbing ppl with their own swords a la Danzou.



that Danzou's killing spree was very seinenesque, loved it, the sword right thru the skull, absolutely badass.



sasutachi said:


> if madara's normal sharingan changes to rinnegan,i'm sure the one will be trolled wont be ems.



It's an implant, not a transformation, most likely the hidden right eye from last chapter, so Tobidara would have a rinnegan left eye, and Madara would have a rinnegan right eye.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

The final secret of sharingan is it morphs into the rinnegan. Madra had sharingan last chapter so unless he dwitched eyeballs sharingan can evolve into rinnegan.meaning sasuke will get rinnegan and possibly sharinnegan


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Well since kabuto experimented on madara. I guess it means he was.t bsing on needing a healthy uchiha body



well that was obvious ever since he wanted to unlock  RS mind.
that meant that oro goal and his were one and the same.wanting the same as madara wanted to achieve all jutsus.
even more ironic considering Nagato was in oros grasp at their first meeting.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> The final secret of sharingan is it morphs into the rinnegan. Madra had sharingan last chapter so unless he dwitched eyeballs sharingan can evolve into rinnegan.meaning sasuke will get rinnegan and possibly sharinnegan



No,the spoiler said it was Kabuto's doing so unless Sasuke finds some Senju cells and implants them i dont see his sharingan changing into anything other then Jewringan


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 19, 2011)

So if the Rinnegan is the final evolution of the Sharingan, how is EMS 'stronger'? The Rinnegan are the eyes of the Sage of Six Paths, and we all know how strong he is.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He also had Itachi as his "bitch" and look how well that went.
> 
> Madara's even stronger, and he has someone more powerful than a Yatagarasu-look-alike waiting to break him out.
> 
> ...



I assume ur referring to Tobi breaking out Madara, then what, they'll both merge or start working together?

I want that kusarigama as well, Tobi has the fan, and it's not stuck to that.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

People. We are not sure if madara jumps straight to rinnegan its possible he might show ems powers


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> When the MS was showcased by Itachi the first time Amaterasu got sealed by a B-rank Sealing jutsu. Showcasting something for the first time means very litle, the only thing thats important is the plot. If Sasuke usess EMS for the first time against the alliance it would appear super powerfull but if he usess it against Naruto it would be made to look like donky shit .



Thats the highest rank fire seal jutsu.

Its irrelevant whether it is B rank or not.

A uses  D rank shunshin to blitz his enemies.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara wont show EMS power because his Rinnegan is simply better,why waste time to use something inferior ? The same reason he didnt use genjutsu on Minato, because he knew it would have bein pointless to use genjutsu on someone who has nervous system like the Raikage.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> starting with onooki.



Well to be honest, the most suitable is for _Kirābī_ to die. He has served his part of the plot perfectly, he hasn't anything else to offer.

We also saw what he is capable of.

_Ōnoki_ is a good choice too, especially due to his age.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Although I do feel for those who were expecting to see VOE Madara....



Flashbacks. We'll see him anyway.



vered said:


> starting with onooki.



I don't even care if he dies. I want to see some real relevant characters bite it and he isn't one. In fact, I'd be disappointed if he dies because it just means Kishi is ducking out.



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I assume ur referring to Tobi breaking out Madara, then what, they'll both merge or start working together?
> 
> I want that kusarigama as well, Tobi has the fan, and it's not stuck to that.



Merge, most likely. Tobi still needs to be complete, and seeing as he was planning on using RT and Madara was expecting RT, it's a reasonable theory.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> When the MS was showcased by Itachi the first time Amaterasu got sealed by a B-rank Sealing jutsu.


Actually MS debuted against Kakashi, who was one shotted by Tsukuyomi if I recall....




> Showcasting something for the first time means very litle, the only thing thats important is the plot.


On the contrary it is, when it is something as hyped as the EMS....




> If Sasuke usess EMS for the first time against the alliance it would appear super powerfull but if he usess it against Naruto it would be made to look like donky shit .


Whoever Sasuke's first opponent with EMS, will be utilized to hype the dojutsu...... 

The MS was hyped with Kakashi's defeat, the Rinnegan was hyped with Jiriaya's defeat, and I don't think the EMS will be any different......


Even against Naruto, the EMS will still receive hype(regardless of the outcome).... The MS  wasn't fully showcase until Itachi's match up with his brother, in which because of several factors, he did not win....


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 19, 2011)

WTF why rinnegan this time?

Its not like I hate the rinnegan or something but I was expecting to see the EMS.

But anyway,Sharingan turning into rinnegan,hmmm,interesting.

Makes you wonder if a Senjus cell is needed for that.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> People. We are not sure if madara jumps straight to rinnegan its possible he might show ems powers



Let's hope so.

I can't wait to see what the so famous _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_ is capable.

We got plenty of _Rinnengan_ usage in the latest chapters aswell (not that I would deny an extra usage of Rinnengan), so it's only fair for Kishimoto to show us the _Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan_ in battle, except if he wants Sasuske-Kun to be the one who demonstrates it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> People. We are not sure if madara jumps straight to rinnegan its possible he might show ems powers



I doubt it... I willing to bet that he starts of pulling feats in base.... And rather jumping to the higher forms of the sharingan, his eyes transform to a Rinnegan....

I also wanted to see what Madara's MS jutsu were as well... It may not be the same as Itachi/Sasuke's....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats the highest rank fire seal jutsu.
> 
> Its irrelevant whether it is B rank or not.
> 
> A uses  D rank shunshin to blitz his enemies.



Thats what i mean, plot is all that matters , if Udon suddenly gets super popular with the readers and gain super plot protection then he could toy with Tobi,Sasuke and Kabuto at the same time .


----------



## Deadway (Oct 19, 2011)

k fuck this ill read it tomorrow


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tobi is coming....the non believers shall be punished.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Actually MS debuted against Kakashi, who was one shotted by Tsukuyomi if I recall....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsukiyomi couldnt even kill Kakashi,so what the hell is your point ? 
Naruto is curently more popular then Sasuke so if they were to fight Sauce's fate would be prety grimm, this was prooven further when Naruto lost the crow meaning there wont be any excuses if Sasuke looses.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i believe that both are halfs of the same coin, rinnegan the yang powers, EMS the yin, with the final main eye being the sharinnegan that juubi displayed.



Correction:  Rinnegan is to be a Rikudou, to be a Rikudou means to have both uchiha and senju/uzumaki powers, as in both the yin/yang, the spiritual and physical energies.  Rinnegan is both the yin, and yang, the whole, EMS is the yin, mokuton is the yang, the 2 halves of the rinnegan's powers.  

Btw, I know every1's anticipating the EMS so badly, and we've gotten used to saying EMS so much, but every1 should keep note, that there is not doujutsu known as EMS.  All it is, IS Mangekyou doujutsu.  It's like the difference between a temporary Mangekyou, and a permanent Mangekyou doujutsu, with slightly stronger spiritual energies, hence stronger preexisting Mangekyou doujutsus.  

What every1 should be anticipating is not the EMS, but the 4th Mangekyou jutsu, aka Izanami.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> WTF why rinnegan this time?
> 
> Its not like I hate the rinnegan or something but I was expecting to see the EMS.
> 
> ...



It seems that Kishi has changed his alligience from _Sharingan_ fetish to _Rinnengan_ .

Good choice if you ask me .

The chapter implied that Kabuto and Orochimaru granted Madara the Rinnengan via experimenting, so I don't know if the Senju cells played any role into the development of Sharingan to Rinnengan.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, really? I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed by this development.

I wanted to see what Madara's Mangekyou Sharingan techniques were all about, what his Susanoo looked like, what weapon(s) it used. I mean, if this Sharingan -> Rinnegan nonsense had to happen, I wish it would've been held off for a few chapters.

What makes it worse is that this change seems to be entirely due to Orochimaru and/or Kabuto's meddling, not anything Madara accomplished back during his prime.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol 

Imagine the amount of rage, if Kishi did the trick for Sasuke.....

Madara: While transferring Itachi's eyes, I also implanted some Senju cells to boost your chakara reserves???

Sasuke: What????

Madara: You may change Dojutsu's mid battle.

Sasuke:


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

...My only question is why Kabuto feels the need to test changing a sharingan into a rinnegan.
I predict it could mean one of three things:

-Edo-Madara has lost the EMS and needs a replacement eye power.
-Edo-Madara never had the rinnegan when alive, that's why Kabuto has to do his experiments to give him it.
-Kabuto feels the rinnegans power is better than the EMS's power.

(Although if edo-Madara has the Rinnegan, why was Kabuto worried about Tobi-Madara's Rinnegan?)

However I was hoping Madara would use the EMS and show us the pinnacle of Uchiha powers. This development seems strange really.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol
> 
> Imagine the amount of rage, if Kishi did the trick for Sasuke.....
> 
> ...



actually do you remember  karin doing something to sauske that is still  a mystery?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabuto's reason for doing this has already been made apparent, he desires to uncover the secrets of Rikudou Sennin's power, which the Rinnegan is a part of.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan will look awesome with Edo Madara.someone needs to do an edit!!


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> actually do you remember  karin doing something to sauske that is still  a mystery?



I'm pretty sure that Suigetsu was referring to Karin meeting him in the Forest of Death. Suigetsu's line was vague because it was cut off; all he said was, "Karin, sometime in the past you [verb missing] Sasuke".


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

> but giant rocks start raining from the sky



now its more clear, the moon is coming down


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> actually do you remember  karin doing something to sauske that is still  a mystery?



In which one you refer ? Is it possible to provide a link ? I really don't remember this : (


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not true,since the Yin powers are connected to the spiritual energy and eye power while the Yang powers are connected to the body,physical energy and vitality. The sharingan may have different abilities but that is probably due to the different chakra nature. Its more like the Rinnegan is a purified Yin while the Sharingan is a corrupted Yin influenced by the Juubi.



Correct on the first part, but not the second part, rinnegan wielder was also said to have the capability to bring forth absolute destruction.  Destruction and Creation are the 2 powers of the rinnegan, yin and yang, life and death, spiritual and physical.   The corrupt influence on the elder son's doujutsu and his lineage's, was not the jyubi's doing but cause of the choice made by the elder son.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Kabuto's reason for doing this has already been made apparent, he desires to uncover the secrets of Rikudou Sennin's power, which the Rinnegan is a part of.



Kabuto had Nagato, why did he also need Madara?

Unless the rinnegan can have different powers depending on whether it's an uchiha host compared to a Senju/Uzumaki host.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Should have given Madara the byakugan. Eyeb fetish continues, something new(-ish) can be shown compared to the two main eyes.


----------



## Monna (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabuto's "old blood" will be revealed to be sharingan-rinnegan related


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> now its more clear, the moon is coming down



Wow Zelda Oriented ? 



Then if that's true, they have 3 more days to live .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Wow Zelda Oriented ?
> 
> 
> 
> Then if that's true, they have 3 more days to live .



You didn't pick up on that ages ago with the whole "Madara's Mask" bit?


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2011)

HInch said:


> Should have given Madara the byakugan. Eyeb fetish continues, something new(-ish) can be shown compared to the two main eyes.


this just reminds me. we didn't even get to see a byakugan edo.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 19, 2011)

More Rinnegan+Sharigan combo? As if Tobi and the Jins werent enough.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You didn't pick up on that ages ago with the whole "Madara's Mask" bit?



Not quite sure what you mean, I'm new to this Forum.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> well that was obvious ever since he wanted to unlock  RS mind.
> that meant that oro goal and his were one and the same.wanting the same as madara wanted to achieve all jutsus.
> even more ironic considering Nagato was in oros grasp at their first meeting.



yep, Oro, Kabuto, Tobi, Madara, Danzou, all their goals have been the lust for the power of rinnegan, to become a Rikudou.  It is the foundation of the manga, it all started with a Rikudou Sennin, and it'll end with a Rikudou Sennin (as in Uzumaki Naruto), thus is the circle of life.  



Ether Nightmare said:


> Well to be honest, the most suitable is for _Kirābī_ to die. He has served his part of the plot perfectly, he hasn't anything else to offer.
> 
> We also saw what he is capable of.
> 
> _Ōnoki_ is a good choice too, especially due to his age.



Why u wanna kill off Uncle Bee?  

I actually agree with ur choices, maybe one major death per village? 

So Oonoki from the hidden rock, kirabi or A from the hidden cloud, Ao from the hidden mist, tsunade from hidden leaf, temari from hidden sand?


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

8 said:


> this just reminds me. we didn't even get to see a byakugan edo.



We had one, _Hizashi Hyūga_ but yeah, indeed his fight was off-paneled .


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> Rinnegan will look awesome with Edo Madara.someone needs to do an edit!!


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> Rinnegan will look awesome with Edo Madara.someone needs to do an edit!!


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I doubt it... I willing to bet that he starts of pulling feats in base.... And rather jumping to the higher forms of the sharingan, his eyes transform to a Rinnegan....
> 
> I also wanted to see what Madara's MS jutsu were as well... It may not be the same as Itachi/Sasuke's....



Madara's Mangekyou jutsus may or may not be the same as Itachi, Sasuke's jutsus, but ur jumping the gun on the sharingan transformation, let's wait for a more clear spoiler.   It was most likely a transplant, possibly into the right eye that was hidden under his hair last chapter.  Hell, for all we know, it could be the other eye of Nagato's that Tobi acquired, that would really simply things, maybe Tobi was confident that he could still defeat Kabuto.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2011)

dont like the chapter, everyone has rinnengan on a platter of gold


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Why u wanna kill off Uncle Bee?
> 
> I actually agree with ur choices, maybe one major death per village?
> 
> So Oonoki from the hidden rock, kirabi or A from the hidden cloud, Ao from the hidden mist, tsunade from hidden leaf, temari from hidden sand?




It's not that I actually want to , it is just that Kirābī has cheated death more than two times, and as I said he has played his role perfectly.

And yeah, One loss on each country is the most Suitable to be honest.

In my opinion the victims should be :


*Kirābī* : In order for the manga to progress, and leaving Naruto as the only Jinchūriki alive.
_*Ōnoki*_ : Well he is old, he has lived his years, it's time for someone else to take the mantle of Tsuchikage.
*Tsunade* : Might be an option but don't forget that Konohagakure was the most 'wounded' from all the countries, due to the recent destruction from Pain, that said Kishi might not even Kill one from Konoha.

Kakashi might be a canditate too, although I definatly don't want to.
_*Gaara*_ : Well he is the only one who is 'worthy' to die from there Sunagakure doesn't have many 'famous' characters.
*Chōjūrō* : Just for Suigetsu to be one step closer to make his dream a reality.

He is a relative of Trollkage after all. He should be the next Mizukage .


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> now its more clear, the moon is coming down



I predict Edo Madara attempt to free RS from moon next week 

2ch ask what's happen between Naruto and Edo Madara after T give us small details. detail is not enought like vered just said while ago. Ohana will give us full scripts.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


>



thats a very nice edit.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 19, 2011)

Meh, this pretty much killed off every bit of excitement i had for this chapter. Hopefully it's the elder brothers eyes instead of the usual swirly purple


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

This just occurred to me...

Does "changing" mean actually morphing or does it just mean swapping?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Correction:  Rinnegan is to be a Rikudou, to be a Rikudou means to have both uchiha and senju/uzumaki powers, as in both the yin/yang, the spiritual and physical energies.  Rinnegan is both the yin, and yang, the whole, EMS is the yin, mokuton is the yang, the 2 halves of the rinnegan's powers.



yeah, thats basically the manga description, what i am saying is like a theory.

the problem here is, we dont know what rikudou already had, before he became the juubi jin, we only know what he gave to his sons before his death.

but we know that uchiha powers are someway corrupt and seem to be affected by juubi's powers and the fact that juubi's eye look similar to sharingan is not a coincidence. Noticing that nagato, being an uzumaki, didnt display any possible uchiha related powers, puts things into question.

uzumakis seem to be way close to what original rikudou(before juubi) was than uchihas.

so, how much of the powers that rikudou passed on to uchihas, were his original powers as sage? how much of it he obtained from juubi itself?

see what i am trying to say?

Madara already reached the state of rikudou, he obtained senju powers and he has his uchiha powers, but his plan to become complete involves juubi, why?

because what Madara is after is not only become Rikudou, but Juubi Rikudou.

we should not generalize and think that juubi rikudou was the same as rikudou, he ascendend to a god AFTER he became a jinchuuriki.




> Btw, I know every1's anticipating the EMS so badly, and we've gotten used to saying EMS so much, but every1 should keep note, that there is not doujutsu known as EMS.  All it is, IS Mangekyou doujutsu.  It's like the difference between a temporary Mangekyou, and a permanent Mangekyou doujutsu, with slightly stronger spiritual energies, hence stronger preexisting Mangekyou doujutsus.
> 
> What every1 should be anticipating is not the EMS, but the 4th Mangekyou jutsu, aka Izanami.


this is questionable, totally new doujutsu could mean another jutsu like amaterasu, susanoo, etc, or literally new eyes, like rinnegan, sharingan, etc.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This just occurred to me...
> 
> Does "changing" mean actually morphing or does it just mean swapping?



Nope. That would be Transforming.

Changing in my opinion should be replacing ?

Lol you confused me too.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This just occurred to me...
> 
> Does "changing" mean actually morphing or does it just mean swapping?



Probably mutated into Rinnegan.. I think. It's hard to think where Kabuto would have gotten another pair of Rinnegan since we'v only seen two pairs thus far: Nagato's and the Sage's.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Wow, really? I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed by this development.
> 
> I wanted to see what Madara's Mangekyou Sharingan techniques were all about, what his Susanoo looked like, what weapon(s) it used. I mean, if this Sharingan -> Rinnegan nonsense had to happen, I wish it would've been held off for a few chapters.
> 
> What makes it worse is that this change seems to be entirely due to Orochimaru and/or Kabuto's meddling, not anything Madara accomplished back during his prime.



Sums up my thoughts perfectly.

Its not about power but... Rinnegan is too boring. A couple of generic haxx abilities and thats it.

At least MS has some user specific customizations.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Probably mutated into Rinnegan.. I think. It's hard to think where Kabuto would have gotten another pair of Rinnegan since we'v only seen two pairs thus far: Nagato's and the Sage's.



That's what I would think but I'm not sure we can take that for granted anymore.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> At least MS has some user specific customizations.



There's still a possibility that the Rinnegan does the same. We've only seen one person really use it so far, after all, and he was an Uzumaki. Right now an Uchiha has it. I'd be willing to bet it's going to have a whole different set of skills.

He's already displaying his typical sharingan skills with his rinnegan (vacuum eyeballs).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

This is getting ridiclious. Uchiha Madara's trademark is the EMS. He is the first one to activate the MS and the first Uchiha who has EMS.He is supposed to be the pinnacle of the sharingan power. Even Tobi stated so.

But all of a sudden Kabuto gives him the rinnegan and Madara starts spamming Rinnegan abilities.
That sucks balls. 
Rinnegan is the worst thing that has happened to this manga.


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 19, 2011)

Kinda tired of rinnegan... Can't something in this manga be unique? Nothing!?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sums up my thoughts perfectly.
> 
> Its not about power but... Rinnegan is too boring. A couple of generic haxx abilities and thats it.
> 
> At least MS has some user specific customizations.



with you also on this one.. not impressed, though I want to see the version of naruto he was fighting, since the rasenshiruken was probably thrown


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

edo madara with rinnegan... i already see many dead  bodies


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No,the spoiler said it was Kabuto's doing so unless Sasuke finds some Senju cells and implants them i dont see his sharingan changing into anything other then Jewringan



Having Senju cells has nothing to getting Rinnegan. The sage gave his eyepowe to uchiha and the body power to senju.  Having both eye power and Body power makes you a Rikudo. Someone that just has Rinnegan doesnt have to be a rikudo.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 19, 2011)

Where are my spoilaz?!
Ohana already appeared?
We were prepared for Madara EMS show, but instead we get the boring Rinnegan. Kishi is bastard.


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Rinnegan is the worst thing that has happened to this manga.



 Ohhh the taste of irony, its so sweet ~


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think Gaara will bite it, but Onoki, the Raikage, Tsunade, Yamato, most of the dads and at least one Sand Sibling will.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 19, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I don't think Gaara will bite it, but Onoki, the Raikage, Tsunade, Yamato, most of the dads and at least one Sand Sibling will.



They'll all be resurrected.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This just occurred to me...
> 
> Does "changing" mean actually morphing or does it just mean swapping?



I think sharingan is going to transform into Rinnegan


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 19, 2011)

conradoserpa said:


> Kinda tired of rinnegan... Can't something in this manga be unique? Nothing!?



This is what happens when you meddle with history and dead bodies.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, thats basically the manga description, what i am saying is like a theory.
> 
> the problem here is, we dont know what rikudou already had, before he became the juubi jin, we only know what he gave to his sons before his death.
> 
> ...



I've been trying to tell people this for a while: Madara was already a rikudou sage, and doesn't really give a shit about the rinnegan. This chapter proves that first part correct, and the logical conclusion to make from this new chapter is that Madara is looking for something beyond the rinnegan. In my opinion, he wants the juubi's eyes. I'm not sure that he wants to become the juubi jinchuuriki; my theory is that he actually wants to become the juubi itself, which is why we see juubi's eye on the moon during mugen tsukuyomi.

From a narrative perspective, this makes sense, because it will give naruto a way of defeating Madara without killing him, which is important to the character. Naruto has already been the 9-tails jinchuuriki; kyuubi will be taken from him but he'll survive, and become stronger than ever on the strength of his own willpower. Madara will complete his jutsu, and like the original sage, Naruto will proceed to beat down the juubi, finally sealing it away forever.

Aside from the symbolic significance of this, it will mean that Naruto controls the future of ninjutsu. It was the sage's two sons that caused the rift in the ninja world. Naruto can undo that hatred by becoming the new sage, and making sure that his children carry the will of fire as it was passed onto him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

i think that we will need to have some faith in kishi, this development has an objective.

if madara will become complete, there is still a lot of time to show the true power of the sharingan that he talked about...perhaps its even rinnegan, but i mean, his eyes, not some kabuto experience.

unfortunately we will have to wait.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 19, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I don't think Gaara will bite it, but Onoki, the Raikage, Tsunade, Yamato, most of the dads and at least one Sand Sibling will.



All this time no one dies suddenly this much dying can't see kishi doing it. Oonoki and maybe tsunade or raikage that's about it.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> I'm pretty sure that Suigetsu was referring to Karin meeting him in the Forest of Death. Suigetsu's line was vague because it was cut off; all he said was, "Karin, sometime in the past you [verb missing] Sasuke".



The missing verb is "raped".  



CA182 said:


> Kabuto had Nagato, why did he also need Madara?
> 
> Unless the rinnegan can have different powers depending on whether it's an uchiha host compared to a Senju/Uzumaki host.



Nagato was crippled.  Madara was his trump card against Tobi and also others in more ways than one.  

Kabuto could use Madara to blackmail Tobi regarding his true identity.  He could also use it as a last resort most powerful Edo  And in the process of giving Madara a rinnegan, Kabuto learned alot of precious knowledge regarding the relationship of Mangekyou/mokuton to the rinnegan, which he could use in future to replicate a rinnegan of his own once he acquires Sasuke's body, (hypothetically).  

It's better to have a rinnegan of ur own, than to control some1 else with a rinnegan from hundreds of kilometers away, where alot could go wrong due to number of variables.

Also, it's the same rinnegan powers regardless if it's an uchiha or uzumaki wielding them.  Cause to get the rinnegan, one has to become a rikudou, that is to acquire the powers of both uchiha, and senju/uzumaki.  7 paths, the heretic path should be able to pull off all those powers of both uchiha and senju/uzumaki in addition to the six paths.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 19, 2011)

The true power of the sharingan is the juubi's doujutsu. You can quote me on that


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 19, 2011)

Perhaps this Rinnegan will have some special abilities if it actually evolved from the sharingan instead of manifesting normally like in Nagato's case. True, it seems it has the Preta path power but it might have other abilities that Nagato did not have.

Also we have seen in the previous chapter that Madara does  have a sharingan so either:

1) He has one Rinnegan eye and one sharingan/EMS eye. 

2) He can activate any dojutsu(Sharingan, EMS or Rinnegan) at will.

So Madara may not only show the EMS but also combine it with the Rinnegan(that might have some different powers than Nagato's rinnegan) which could result in an extremely deadly combo. Considering that Tobi may not have the EMS it wouldn't make Edo Madara fighting style too similiar, besides Madara may have other powers besides his dojutsu.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This is getting ridiclious. Uchiha Madara's trademark is the EMS. He is the first one to activate the MS and the first Uchiha who has EMS.He is supposed to be the pinnacle of the sharingan power. Even Tobi stated so.
> 
> But all of a sudden Kabuto gives him the rinnegan and Madara starts spamming Rinnegan abilities.
> That sucks balls.
> *Rinnegan RS is the worst thing that has happened to this manga.*





I would have liked him to use some Katons, EMS and his trademark weapon, War Fan to clean up the battlefield. Kabuto's meddling with his eyes and him giving Nagato, Rinnegan does not fit the timeline. Last time I checked, Kabuto was roughly around Kakashi's age.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, Rinnegan !  

I love that. Atta boy, Kabuto !


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 19, 2011)

so rinnegan > ems


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, Rinnegan !
> 
> I love that. Atta boy, Kabuto !



 love that too


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> so rinnegan > ems



How's that news?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Hasan said:


> I would have liked him to use some Katons, EMS and his trademark weapon, War Fan to clean up the battlefield. Kabuto's meddling with his eyes and him giving Nagato, Rinnegan does not fit the timeline. Last time I checked, Kabuto was roughly around Kakashi's age.



We've never had any proof that Madara can use Katon, oddly enough. In all the flashbacks, he never even used ninjutsu that I can think of. 

It fits the timeline is Tobi = Madara in some manner. He clearly at least lived long enough to hang out with characters who are now in their 20s and 30s.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> I've been trying to tell people this for a while: Madara was already a rikudou sage, and doesn't really give a shit about the rinnegan. This chapter proves that first part correct, and the logical conclusion to make from this new chapter is that Madara is looking for something beyond the rinnegan. In my opinion, he wants the juubi's eyes. I'm not sure that he wants to become the juubi jinchuuriki; my theory is that he actually wants to become the juubi itself, which is why we see juubi's eye on the moon during mugen tsukuyomi.
> 
> From a narrative perspective, this makes sense, because it will give naruto a way of defeating Madara without killing him, which is important to the character. Naruto has already been the 9-tails jinchuuriki; kyuubi will be taken from him but he'll survive, and become stronger than ever on the strength of his own willpower. Madara will complete his jutsu, and like the original sage, Naruto will proceed to beat down the juubi, finally sealing it away forever.
> 
> Aside from the symbolic significance of this, it will mean that Naruto controls the future of ninjutsu. It was the sage's two sons that caused the rift in the ninja world. Naruto can undo that hatred by becoming the new sage, and making sure that his children carry the will of fire as it was passed onto him.


yes, this is what people dont seem to get.

Madara already reached Rikudou status, he already has the rinnegan/had, but its not the main part of the plan. He is trying to go after another thing, and it seems to be way more related to the juubi side of the power than rikudou's.

i would not be surprised if the "become a rikudou" part is to allow him to have the sage's body to support and control whatever juubi power he wants to obtain.

seeing that both madara and sasuke seem to be trying to prove uchiha's worth, it does make me believe that its more about the link between uchihas and juubi than anything.


----------



## daperius (Oct 19, 2011)

i was really annoyed about the stupidity that lies in tobi posing as madara, cause it doesn't make sense within the plot, but only allows that silly twist

now i came to terms with that and started looking forward to see that damn cool looking bad ass madara, doing some trouble on the Aliied Forces and EMS in action. and right now there comes the next addlebrained bullshit
it gets worst


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> The true power of the sharingan is the juubi's doujutsu. You can quote me on that


x2

i believe this too.





btw, if you guys think that rinnegan is an evolution of sharingan and is at the top of power of what they are after, can you explain why tobi put the jinchuurikis having one rinnegan and one sharingan?



for me its clear, they represent exacly what madara wants to archieve, the union of rikudou's+juubi's power, now in your logic, wouldnt it make tobi extremelly dumb if he actually prefer to put a downgraded version?


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 19, 2011)

> why tobi put the jinchuurikis having one rinnegan and one sharingan?


maybe theirs combinations is far more stronger


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like Sasuke is our only source for EMS action after all.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

8 said:


> this just reminds me. we didn't even get to see a byakugan edo.



we will, Hiashi's battle still remains to be shown.  (that's Neji's dad who was Edo summoned).  



Ether Nightmare said:


> Not quite sure what you mean, I'm new to this Forum.



So ur not ultimatedeadpool's duplicate? 



Ether Nightmare said:


> It's not that I actually want to , it is just that Kirābī has cheated death more than two times, and as I said he has played his role perfectly.
> 
> And yeah, One loss on each country is the most Suitable to be honest.
> 
> ...



Tsunade won't be dying in this war, or anytime soon, she'll be the last to die, most likely by Sasuke's hands or sacrifice against jyubi.  She cannot die until Naruto is fully prepared to be hokage, and that'll be near the end of the manga, cause Naruto will be the rokudaime hokage, and tsunade isn't dying until Naruto's fully powered up against any threats including Madara, tobi, Sasuke, jyubi.  Ur right, no1 from konoha might die, well kakashi's a possibility, but so is Gai, if he were to go 8 gates, would give lee some spotlight and development also.  Maybe Ino's dad, but Danzou dying before the start of the war was maybe enough of leaf's casualties.  

Gaara isn't gonna die, he has already died, (just like kakashi), I was thinking Kankuro till I realized Sasori entrusted his puppets to him, so he won't be dying either.  Maybe no1 from the sand will die anymore.  

I think Ao is more likely than Choujouro.   

OOnoki first, Kirabi second, then Ao.  (would be nice if Ao died against Hizashi, the best byakugan wielder).


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> so rinnegan > ems


blame it on the law of inverse ninja strength. a clasic clich?. a large group is fodder, but a single one is hax. as if the total power level is divided by the amount of users. therefore rinnegan > ems > sharingan > byakugan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> maybe theirs combinations is far more stronger


so, how would the combination of a downgraded version and an updated one be stronger?

wouldnt it make way more sense if the objective is unite two different powers of different and just as important relevance?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Remember when Itachi made a big deal about how Madara's power and (EMS) eyes were still intact? That implied that not only are his EMS eyes still actively existing in the real world (and not as an ET's eyes) but these is still something extremely powerful and unique about them that is yet to be displayed.

The Rinnegan may be interesting but Uchiha Rinnegan has got nothing on the hype Uchiha EMS has received. 



Jeαnne said:


> yes, this is what people dont seem to get.
> 
> Madara already reached Rikudou status, he already has the rinnegan/had, but its not the main part of the plan. He is trying to go after another thing, and it seems to be way more related to the juubi side of the power than rikudou's.
> 
> ...



Again, this.

Madara (or Tobi, if you believe), already has the Rinnegan but does not yet consider himself to be complete. He could easily have taken both Rinnegan eyes if he so desired, but he chose not to for reasons that we don't know yet. 
Whatever those reasons are though, it means that the Rinnegan does NOT make him 'complete'. The Edo Madara and/or the Juubi will though.

That said, of the four people who were ever able to control a bijuu, one was an Uchiha and one was controlled by an Uchiha at the time. It's also been implied that Sasuke has significant power over the Kyuubi already.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 19, 2011)

Edo Madara with the rinnegan sounds lame. I suppose this might create Madara with the rinnegan vs Tobi with the rinnegan. Dissapointing - I just wanted to see prime Madara with his old abilities.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohana appeared and posted ToC below!

Naruto is regain to #1 from #2 last week. awesome!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



515 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/10/19(水) 18:17:57.10 ID:ahLlaE2kO

表紙ブリーチ 
巻頭ブリーチ 
ナルト 
ワンピ 
トリコ 
ぎんたま 
スケット 
クロガネ 
リボン 
競技ダンス部Ｃ 
バクマン 
めだか 
いぬまる 
べるぜＣ 
マジコ 
ぬらり 
鏡の国 
黒子 
こち亀 
ハンター 
エニグマ 
スターズ 


47号 トリコ巻頭 
クロガネ Ｃ 
バクマン Ｃ 




lol, 2ch users keep eye on Ohana for spoiler out soon


----------



## Hasan (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> We've never had any proof that Madara can use Katon, oddly enough. In all the flashbacks, he never even used ninjutsu that I can think of.
> 
> It fits the timeline is Tobi = Madara in some manner. He clearly at least lived long enough to hang out with characters who are now in their 20s and 30s.



Uchiha clan is expert in Katons, so he probably can use it.

Nagato had Rinnegan when Kabuto wasn't even born. Or is it that Kabuto has found a way to transform any sharingan into Rinnegan?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

she will post soon the spoilers right ?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Remember when Itachi made a big deal about how Madara's power and (EMS) eyes were still intact? That implied that not only are his EMS eyes still actively existing in the real world (and not as an ET's eyes) but these is still something extremely powerful and unique about them that is yet to be displayed.
> 
> The Rinnegan may be interesting but Uchiha Rinnegan has got nothing on the hype Uchiha EMS has received.
> 
> ...



thats not true.the Rinnegan is actually the most hyped up dojutsu in the manga based on manga statements.
also tobi himself cant be complete when his whole body is made of zetzu goo.
he may be just a clone of the real madara for all we know.
toc was posted by ohana.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 19, 2011)

ok so what it looks like to me is Kishi couldnt come up with any new sharigan moves so he simple brought back the rinnegan lol this is nagato all over again dont get me wrong its cool that hes kicking ass its just... wtf man give him his own powers


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

btw, to the ones saying rinnegan>EMS, think again.

if the translation is accurate, why didnt kabuto change both eyes, and not only one?



> Kabuto tested out _changing a Sharingan to a Rinnegan_ on Madara




its the same logic that tobi used, why a rinnegan and a sharingan, and not all rinnegan?

if one is clearly superior, why both? think about this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Uchiha clan is expert in Katons, so he probably can use it.
> 
> Nagato had Rinnegan when Kabuto wasn't even born. Or is it that Kabuto has found a way to transform any sharingan into Rinnegan?



That would be the logical conclusion but I do find it strange that we've never seen it. Not that I care, exactly. I like the idea of a character actually stomping with weapons.

Ah so that's what you were getting at there. Kabuto at best would have been under 5 when that happened, if he was born at all, which makes it illogical to assume he ever had any say in tampering with Nagato's Rinnegan.

New spoilers say that the experiments were aimed at transforming the eye in general and Edo Madara was a test subject.

This brings up a new problem: Edos can be altered?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

oro wanted the rinnegan all along confirmed!!
and perhaps a new kind of rinnegan?


----------



## Raigamasa (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, wait. So Edo Madara having the Rin'negan is a result of Orochimaru/Kabutos experiments, rather that anything else(like Madara possesing the Rin'negan when he was alive)? Is that what the spoiler implies?


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 19, 2011)

The strongest Uchiha uses Rinnengan  Uchiha fandom is so butthurt now 

Well I hope the rain of rocks is, as someone pointed out, indeed the moon crumbling.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 19, 2011)

> if one is clearly superior, why both? think about this.


is it possible that with only one rinnegan you can use all of his attacks..and combining them with an ems can create a deadly combo


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, to the ones saying rinnegan>EMS, think again.
> 
> if the translation is accurate, why didnt kabuto change both eyes, and not only one?
> 
> ...


why pick out one if you can have both.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Raigamasa said:


> Wait, wait. So Edo Madara having the Rin'negan is a result of Orochimaru/Kabutos experiments, rather that anything else(like Madara possesing the Rin'negan when he was alive)? Is that what the spoiler implies?



Yes, it was Kabuto's doing according to the spoilers.


----------



## Crona (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought Edos were only the souls, how can you experiment on their eyes. Kishi is just pulling shit now....


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

Oro want rinnegan. too bad he's dead. now Kabuto is... whatever 

Thanks, Fido just posted spoiler with better translated 

　　 _)＼ノﾚｚ_ 
　　 ＞　　　＜ 
　 ∠ ／￣￣＼ 丶 
　 幺/ ／￣＼ Ｙﾘ 
　　Y //二丶｜∥ﾞ 
　　|＼ﾋ●)|｜∥ 
　 /|＼_二ノ/ ∥＼ 
　( 丶＿＿／　/　 ) 
　|＼ ＼＿＿／　／| 
　ﾊ　￣~TT￣￣￣　ﾊ 
／ ＼　 ||　　　／ ＼ 
　　 ＼_||＿＿／


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Violet Haze said:


> I thought Edos were only the souls, how can you experiment on their eyes. Kishi is just pulling shit now....



The souls cause the bodies to be re-created around them. Tobi and Kabuto being able to change the bodies' eyes is a little odd, though. They should have given Sasuke's eyes to Itachi!


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

calimike said:


> Oro want rinnegan. too bad he's dead. now Kabuto is... whatever
> 
> Thanks, Fido just posted spoiler with better translated



really funny considering he wanted to kill Nagato without realizing he had it.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, to the ones saying rinnegan>EMS, think again.
> 
> if the translation is accurate, why didnt kabuto change both eyes, and not only one?
> 
> ...



The same reason Naruto still uses SM when RM is superior.Sage Mode still has it's uses but RM is still> it.

Tobi's shenanigan still has prediction, control over the Bijuu and S/T jutsu.Which are quite useful.Rinnegan still packs more power on it's own.


----------



## Agony (Oct 19, 2011)

so madara has rinnegan now?i dont like this.i prefer eternal mangekyou sharingan.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

If the spoilers _are_ true and the sharingan is able to mutate into a rinnegan then here's my prediction of the future final villain.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

So now its pretty much confirmed that Madara litteraly gave his own ''Rinnegan'' eyes away right?


----------



## Crona (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The souls cause the bodies to be re-created around them. Tobi and Kabuto being able to change the bodies' eyes is a little odd, though. They should have given Sasuke's eyes to Itachi!



I thought they were made out of dirt. But I also remember Kabuto using bodies. So maybe I'm just confused


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

At this point it's obvious that Orochimaru's desire for the Sharingan has been retconned from wanting to copy all jutsu to wanting to unlock the secrets of Rikudou-sennin by combining Sharingan and Mokuton.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

We knew:

- Tobidara considers Nagato's Rinnegan his
- Tobidara planned on using RT
- Edo Madara was expecting to be Rted

Now we also know:

- Edo Madara's Rinnegan was born from Kabuto's experimentation
- Evidently Edos can be altered

Therefore:

- Tobidara gave his eyes to Nagato and had them evolve, perhaps because his own body was too weak
- Edo Madara's Rinnegan also evolved from a Sharingan
- Tobidara was probably planning on using his Rinnegan to resurrect Edo Madara, who knew of this
- There is a strong potential that Tobidara's Sharingan abilities matches the Rinnegan abilities of Edo Madara, in which case the two are related and possibly even the same pair of eyes


This is all making a world of sense. 




Oops. Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm not surpreised oro wants the rinnegan because he always said that i want to learn all the jutsu in the world, so the rinnegan is the only way to achive that goal


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> At this point it's obvious that Orochimaru's desire for the Sharingan has been retconned from wanting to copy all jutsu to wanting to unlock the secrets of Rikudou-sennin by combining Sharingan and Mokuton.



its actually not retconned that much aside of the rinengan being the ultimate goal and  makes sense as well since his final goal is to know all jutus.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

560 spoiler full RAW scripted (possibly fake?)
aegon-rokudo


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I think if u unlock the abilities of RS u unlock all jutsus anyway. Or u don't need to bother since is basically sounds like RS was a reality warper or something close to it.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> if one is clearly superior, why both? think about this.



Why would you want raiton and suiton when raiton is superior? The MS is still very powerful and has it's advantages. Having both > having one.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

The newest spoiler talks about MS and Susano


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

omgmogomg
madara shows EMS and susanoo and later transform into rinnegan1!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler mentions Susano'o?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> thats not true.the Rinnegan is actually the most hyped up dojutsu in the manga based on manga statements.
> also tobi himself cant be complete when his whole body is made of zetzu goo.
> he may be just a clone of the real madara for all we know.
> toc was posted by ohana.


vered, if we analyse the hypes, they are questionably the same.

there has been hype going on for everything related to sharingan, and this includes EMS, since part 1. The mangekyou sharingan, the things written in the tablet, the VotE battle, everything served as a build up to the EMS, every uchiha backup has lead to EMS.

Rinnegan got introduced in part 2, and got a lot of hype too with rikudou's story and nagato, but we cant ignore Tobi talking about the true power of the sharingan, and after that the EMS finally getting introduced by itachi.



even now, when Tobi has the rinnegan, he is still hyping the sharingan, and consequently the EMS.

i will not even mention how much of relevance the fact that sasuke is the only one that seems to have the EMS right now can have, when Tobi himself seemed to lead him to this.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> At this point it's obvious that Orochimaru's desire for the Sharingan has been retconned from wanting to copy all jutsu to wanting to unlock the secrets of Rikudou-sennin by combining Sharingan and Mokuton.



You know of everything this retcon would be the most dissapointing part. Orochimaru would go from being driven by his completely selfish motives to being driven by his thirst for knowledge.

Maybe the two are the same thing, but it just feels bad to me...


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 19, 2011)

why are you surprised about madara using Susanoo?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 19, 2011)

EMS and Rinnegan  too much awesomeness


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

madara uses susanoo with EMS and later transforms into Rinengan?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 19, 2011)

Susano'o


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 19, 2011)

> madara shows EMS and susanoo and later transform into rinnegan1!!!!


OMG !!!awesomeeee


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

SHIT Madara's ems and susano'o and rinnegan


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

So... Madara has EMS, he uses it and shows his Susano but it morphs into Rinnegan mid-chapter apparently? Then he uses Preta Path to absorb Naruto's FRS and meteorite comes down... Bansho Tenin?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

•Sasuke• said:


> why are you surprised about madara using Susanoo?



First spoiler implied we were just going to get Rinnegan business, so we are pleased to see Sharingan action, too.



calimike said:


> 560 spoiler full RAW scripted (possibly fake?)
> aegon-rokudo



What the hell? Website doesn't allow copy-paste. No Google Translate for us.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

omgomgomgogmgomthats awesome
EMS powers with the Rinnegan.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> First spoiler implied we were just going to get Rinnegan business, so we are pleased to see Sharingan action, too.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell? Website doesn't allow copy-paste. No Google Translate for us.



Use this link for google translate of that page.



Edit - If script is real nine tails and Sasuke get mentioned at least in this chapter


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 19, 2011)

T is not as reliable as ohana about Naruto spoilers remember this ^^


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> omgmogomg
> madara shows EMS and susanoo and later transform into rinnegan1!!!!



Itachi and sasuke can use...  



PikaCheeka said:


> What the hell? Website doesn't allow copy-paste. No Google Translate for us.



I used Google Chrome with automatic translation.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan + EMS... no it's just too hax, Allience is fucked


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

go madara, i wanna see susanoo


----------



## Hasan (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That would be the logical conclusion but I do find it strange that we've never seen it. Not that I care, exactly. I like the idea of a character actually stomping with weapons.
> 
> Ah so that's what you were getting at there. Kabuto at best would have been under 5 when that happened, if he was born at all, which makes it illogical to assume he ever had any say in tampering with Nagato's Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



It seems that way. Logically, it shouldn't be possible because Edo would return to their original state. In Madara's case, he had the Rinnegan before he died. This leads me to believe that the experiment would've worked _only on Madara_ since Rinnegan was a part of his _original power_.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

calimike said:


> Itachi and sasuke can use...



yea that means sasuke can actually get it as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

now it makes waaaaaaay more sense xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Use this link for google translate of that page.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - If script is real nine tails and Sasuke get mentioned at least in this chapter



According to this, Zetsu is the White QUEEN?

And why is it talking about sales and money?

Although Mito may be neat.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 19, 2011)

So sasuke can gain rinnegan now? my goodness.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Could Tobi S/T also be A Rinnegan jutsu?
The Rinnegan is getting to much hypes lately.


----------



## chipnoses (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's wait for the confirmed spoiler first before we get our hopes up.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> now it makes waaaaaaay more sense xD



yea madara starts with EMS and later goes to Rinnegan.it seems he has both powers?


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Rinnegan + EMS... no it's just too hax, Allience is fucked



Until he gets owned in a few chapters just like every other hax Edo 

And unsurprisingly, no named characters die


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Nvm .


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> yea madara starts with EMS and later goes to Rinnegan.it seems he has both powers?



Does it say that his eyes actually transform? It's likely that he has one of each, only in the opposite eyes as Tobi.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> yea that means sasuke can actually get it as well.



Sasuke vs Naruto incoming before part 3


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> According to this, Zetsu is the White QUEEN?
> 
> And why is it talking about sales and money?
> 
> Although Mito may be neat.



It's google translate, while it's good for getting the gist of a subject it's generaly useless. (Or did you not see last week and "white zetsu's flying bukkake?")

Anyways according to that script it seems mangetsu shows some panel time wielding 5 of the mist swords.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> yea that means sasuke can actually get it as well.



I hope not!

Sasuke cannot be that special.

Kabuto said this was experimented and it was said to be an Experimented Rinnegan. Its possible that Kabuto can alter the Edo's Eyes.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 19, 2011)

added some more info from ohana
gaara and more... i think


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Does it say that his eyes actually transform? It's likely that he has one of each, only in the opposite eyes as Tobi.



its not known from the little spoiler.better wait for the script.
T applied that they transformed.who knows lets wait.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope not!
> 
> Sasuke cannot be that special.
> 
> Kabuto said this was experimented and it was said to be an Experimented Rinnegan. Its possible that Kabuto can alter the Edo's Eyes.



What if Kabuto add some of his chakra= Orochimarus chakra= Hashiramas chakra? (Orochimaru being the son of Hashirama)


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

パラ見なんだ。 Para'm or Param watching. I think It's Gaara


----------



## Kurushimi (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeesh, than why didn't Kabuto give poor Nagato one sharingan, and a Rin'negan for Itachi  ANd both of them for Hanzou, Kimmimaro, Sasori, Deidara, blah-blah, etc. This guy stupid, or what ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

loool3 said:


> What if Kabuto add some of his chakra= Orochimarus chakra= Hashiramas chakra? (Orochimaru being the son of Hashirama)



Don't know.

Its possible the Rinnegan is in Madara's right socket like Tobi's Left one. It will at least tell us what happened to the right Rinnegan eye that Nagato was carrying.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> so, how would the combination of a downgraded version and an updated one be stronger?
> 
> wouldnt it make way more sense if the objective is unite two different powers of different and just as important relevance?



Nope.

We know for sure that the total power of the _dōjutsu kekkei genkai_, the Sharingan, is divided into two parts, in each eye. From the other hand with the current knowledge we possess the same thing doesn't apply in the Rinnengan. That said if someone transplant one Rinnengan, he will posses all of it's powers.

Let's take for example Itachi.

Left eye wields the power of : Tsukuyomi.

Right eye wields the power of : Susano'o.

That said if we replace the left/right eye with a Rinnengan, he would be significantly strong since he would own the combined powers of :


_Chikushōdō_
_Shuradō_
_Tendō_
_Ningendō_
_Jigokudō_
_Gakidō_
_Gedō_

It's also partially confirmed that even with one Rinnengan it's possible to controll of it's powers.

Since Tobi was actively controling Gedō Mazo [1], and he demonstrated the possible use of one of it's powers, specificaly the Ningendō one [2].

Now ask yoursself, which will be stronger combination 2 _Mangekyō Sharingan_ ? Or 1 _Mangekyō Sharingan_ and 1 _Rinnengan_.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Hasan said:


> It seems that way. Logically, it shouldn't be possible because Edo would return to their original state. In Madara's case, he had the Rinnegan before he died. This leads me to believe that the experiment would've worked _only on Madara_ since Rinnegan was a part of his _original power_.



That's what I was thinking. Unless Edo Tensei is retconned, that's the only thing that makes any sense. Although then I don't know why they would bother, as Madara would have had Rinnegan anyway if he was ETed.



CA182 said:


> It's google translate, while it's good for getting the gist of a subject it's generaly useless. (Or did you not see last week and "the white zetsu bukkake")
> 
> Anyways according to that script it seems mangetsu shows some panel time wielding 5 of the mist swords.



I've never seen Zetsu described as a female before though. 

Hard to say how much of this is real. Mangetsu seems very out-of-place here, though it is possible. Ohana doesn't mention Kakashi at all and you'd think she would.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

If im not wrong, the spoiler also mentioned about that full moon will happen next night. Not sure tho.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> yea madara starts with EMS and later goes to Rinnegan.it seems he has both powers?


seems to have both, but we cant figure out if the eye that kabuto experienced can pass throught EMS, or its one rinnegan and one EMS, we will discover soon.


either way, its what i am trying to say, the perfect combination seems to be rinnegan+EMS. The way that the spoiler was sounding put it like the EMS was irrevant and to be discarded, it would have made edo madara become meaningless in terms of hype and characteristics.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

base on ohana new post it seems that madara eyes indeed transformed into the rinnegan at the end there.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah, it's becoming night...


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's what I was thinking. Unless Edo Tensei is retconned, that's the only thing that makes any sense. Although then I don't know why they would bother, as Madara would have had Rinnegan anyway if he was ETed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Mangetsu has to appear sometime, and the later it gets the more out of place it'll be, as the story is progressing onwards past the general edo tensei phase onto Madara.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

loool3 said:


> If im not wrong, the spoiler also mentioned about that full moon will happen next night. Not sure tho.



We already knew that from a bunch of chapters ago.

Also, Orochimaru is probably the greatest scientist/ninja in this manga right now. His achievements are truly admirable (too bad he never got to witness the fruits of his research).

Tobi and Kabuto are the ones who benefit from it, while he gets stuck in Susanoo with Nagato. Not a fitting end for such a genius


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> base on ohana new post it seems that madara eyes indeed transformed into the rinnegan at the end there.



It was said it was part of Kabuto and Orochimaru's experiments and Kabuto might have did some experiments on Edo Madara creating the Rinnegan in Edo Madara.

I don't believe Sasuke could gain the Rinnegan, he doesn't have the Hashirama cells.

Rinnegan Sasuke doesn't look good for him.


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 19, 2011)

This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.



Everything to do with Madara and Rinnegan has been bad fanfiction since the Eye of the Moon plan was revealed.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.



Welcome to the 4th Great Ninja war


----------



## Kurushimi (Oct 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.


Like the last 100-200, or so...


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Also, Orochimaru is probably the greatest scientist/ninja in this manga right now. His achievements are truly admirable (too bad he never got to witness the fruits of his research).
> 
> Tobi and Kabuto are the ones who benefit from it, while he gets stuck in Susanoo with Nagato. Not a fitting end for such a genius




Tottaly agreed.

I believe that Kishi has regreted the way he treated Orochimaru, I mean come on, he got one panneled ?

I hope that we will see him again, or at least that we will get tones of flashbacks, which explain how he had knowledge of all that.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.



why? we are talking about the real deal here...
Madara with his full power... 
Tobidara said that he was the previous owner of the Rinnegan and if Madara shows the Rinnegan that means he was saying the truth
I think they are two faces of same coin ^^


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

Have we actually had confirmation it's the rinnegan at the end? 

How awesome would it be if it was that spiral eye the older brother had... 

Also that would be original and completely unexpected.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara God level ;D


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

> Gaara says when looking at the rock: "This is the level of gods*..."
> [lit: "on a godly realm"]



I think it means that it's Deva Realm power, right?


----------



## Agony (Oct 19, 2011)

what did they mean by madara's MS is not nice?is it different or someitnhg?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Nope.
> 
> We know for sure that the total power of the _dōjutsu kekkei genkai_, the Sharingan, is divided into two parts, in each eye. From the other hand with the current knowledge we possess the same thing doesn't apply in the Rinnengan. That said if someone transplant one Rinnengan, he will posses all of it's powers.
> 
> ...


no, you didnt get what i said.


I never said that 2 mangekyos were more than 1 rinnegan and 1 mangekyo.

what i am questioning you guys is, if rinnegan is an evolution of sharingan, sharingan being considered a downgraded version, wouldnt it make more sense if only rinnegan was used?

prefer rinnegan+sharingan, or +EMS now, shows power relevance to sharingan too, and not a complete dominance of a supposedly superior version that some think that the rinnegan is.

got it?

im not saying EMS>rinnegan like some around here are saying Rinnegan>EMS.

i support that the perfect combination is EMS+rinnegan, each one with its own relevance, and the spoiler just showed us this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

So Orochimaru was after the Rinnegan all along?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

It's probably not a good sign for Madara that he's showing all of his power at once, though.


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.



you mean like the whole of part 2


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think it means that it's Deva Realm power, right?



no i think he says its godly.
most likely its deva realm new power or its a new power of the rinnegan altogether.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It's probably not a good sign for Madara that he's showing all of his power at once, though.



In the end, he is just an Edo like all the others. He will probably look good for a few chapters then Naruto wins somehow.

BTW, is it me or we haven't seen Naruto gravely injured yet in Part 2? It's about time he got a fight to the death (he didn't have a single scratch on him after his fight with Pain. If the Kyuubi healing power is THAT good, then he's never going to be in any real danger).


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Renyou said:


> We already knew that from a bunch of chapters ago.
> 
> Also, Orochimaru is probably the greatest scientist/ninja in this manga right now. His achievements are truly admirable (too bad he never got to witness the fruits of his research).
> 
> Tobi and Kabuto are the ones who benefit from it, while he gets stuck in Susanoo with Nagato. Not a fitting end for such a genius


this manga will not be complete while orochimaru does not make his final come back.


really, he _needs_ to come back, he _needs_ to witness this...


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2011)

Edo Madara = Sephiroth ?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe Ohana just doesn't like Madara's EMS design. Or he got stuck with his original eyes after all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

> 輪廻眼になってるマダランが、手を前にだして、螺旋丸を手から吸収。だったかな。
> looks like Madara with the Rinnegan brings out his hand(s) before him and absorbs the Rasengan from there



So does this mean this is just his basic Rinnegan skill and doesn't involve one of the Paths at all?

If so, hypothesis of Tobi Sharingan = Edo Madara Rinnegan is correct.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 19, 2011)

Since when can Uchiha use rocks to their own benefit?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So does this mean this is just his basic Rinnegan skill and doesn't involve one of the Paths at all?
> 
> If so, hypothesis of Tobi Sharingan = Edo Madara Rinnegan is correct.



the absorbing power is part of the preta realm powers.


----------



## tnorbo (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm just glad we finally got to see a powerful katon


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

i am curious about madara's susanoo design, it could tell us a lot


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugh... SO Madara uses his MS abilities.
Thats a relief....
But still, EMS will probably get trolled.
And he obviously is out of their league, allience won't troll him.

Its canon now, Itachi will stop edo tensei and save humanity once more 



Marsala said:


> It's probably not a good sign for Madara that he's showing all of his power at once, though.



I agree... It isn't a good sign for anyone, especially an Edo.



DremolitoX said:


> This chapter sounds like bad fanfiction.



Yeah.....


----------



## Reddan (Oct 19, 2011)

Kishimoto told us this all before. It should have been obvious to everyone that Orochimaru wanted to become a Rikudo.

Madara told us he gave Nagato the Rinnegan. He knew how all the paths worked. 

Yet now this is supposed to be a surprise?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, thats basically the manga description, what i am saying is like a theory.
> 
> the problem here is, we dont know what rikudou already had, before he became the juubi jin, we only know what he gave to his sons before his death.
> 
> ...



ok, i'll bite.  Just gonna counter ur arguments per paragraph to make things easier. 

As to when Rikudou gained the power of the rinnegan, it would've been before he was able to seal the jyubi into himself, cause he used a fuuinjutsu on the jyubi (which is a ninjutsu itself, same one passed down over generations to uzumakis).  Rikudou only gained the ability to perform ninjutsu after he gained the rinnegan.  My theory is he was a hyuga onmyoshi monk, either with a byakugan, or born to parents with byakugan, and he awakened a rinnegan which was given to him by the heavens.  

The Uchiha Powers are corrupted not due to any jyubi chakra influence that has been passed down from elder son to the uchiha lineage, but due to the darkness in their own hearts, derived from the choices they've made.   For example,  Tsukuyomi is what you make of it, it is a genjutsu with multiple applications, but Amaterasu in mythology isn't supposed to be black, but yellow, like the sun, (amaterasu is sun goddess).  Since Amaterasu is a summoning, the flames from whereever the source they're coming form are already corrupted, and it was most likely due to something the elder brother did.  (btw, Amaterasu is a yang power, not yin, the flames are light of the physical world, meant to give life and nurture it, just like the sun, only the black flames belong to Mangekyou, not the yellow ones)  That means that the Amaterasu flames Rikudou would've entrusted the elder son with for protecting others were used for destructive purposes.  
As for Susanoo, Itachi's Susanoo was noble compared to Sasuke's demonic Susanoo.  That's cause Itachi's heart was pure, just like obito, compared to other uchihas.  Do you think Itachi's Mangekyou was negatively influenced by the jyubi also?  What kind of bijuu has a chakra god protecting it as it's power?  As for the jyubi's eye, looking similar to sharingan, I would say that was Rikudou's Mugen Tsukuyomi that he used on the jyubi in order to subdue it.  It looks exactly like the Mugen Tsukuyomi on the moon, the eternal GENJUTSU Tobi wanted to use as part of his moon's eye plan.  As for Nagato not showcasing any genjutsu/uchiha powers, I know why the Pain Rikudou wouldn't showcase such powers, as those would only belong to the Gedou path, aka the 7th path, aka Nagato or Tobi, or any other Rikudou.  I can't explain that as of now, but it's most likely due to plot, Kishi won't show such things until he has revealed more about the elder son's doujutsu and it's evolution/devolution.  But note one thing, the databook says Rinnegan can use ALL jutsus, was stated multiple times in the manga.  Btw, Rikudou Sennin already used genjutsu powers with his rinnegan when using Izanagi, half of which is genjutsu, so there's one example of a rinnegan wielder using genjutsu, and mugen tsukuyomi would be the other.  

Uzumakis are from the younger son's lineage, same as the senjus.  They're just as close to Rikudou as senjus and uchihas.   I would say the hyugas are closest to Rikudou's ancestors/heritage, then he gave rise to elder son's uchiha's and younger son's senjus/uzumakis with each lineage gaining certain powers/jutsus/aspects of power.  

What he passed down to the elder son, and thus the uchihas was his spiritual powers, aka the yin powers, or the darker oreinted destructive powers of the rinnegan.  What he gained from the jyubi was an endless supply of chakra to fuel all his rinnegan powers with.  

Tobidara was an incomplete Rikudou up until the point he acquired the rinnegan.  He now wants jyubi to be complete, what that completion entails is still a mystery, from his perspective, he wants to become one with the world, that's what completion is, ALL UNDER HEAVEN.  

Rikudou was a god with or without the jyubi.  With a jyubi inside of him, he was a god who was losing precious lifeforce and chose to save the world from the menace that was the jyubi. 

See, here's the thing, every1 has gotten so used to saying EMS, it was only meant to be a reference point to distinguish Mangekyou from eternal Mangekyou.  It's not another doujutsu in the likes of sharingan, byakugan, Mangekyou, Rinnegan.  The other doujutsu is not the EMS but the elder son's doujutsu, the middle child, EMS is simply a more powerful Mangekyou without drawbacks.  Also an additional MS jutsu.  People should lose the habit of saying EMS, (fan/translator based term), it is still Mangekyou from the mangaka's perspective.  

Btw, if you see the parallels you'll also notice that Mangekyou (eternal or not) cannot be more powerful than the Rinnegan.  A part of a whole cannot be more powerful than the whole.  Younger/elder sons, hashirama/madara, naruto/sasuke were/are equals, they alone cannot surpass the whole that is a Rikudou without becoming a Rikudou themselves.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i am curious about madara's susanoo design, it could tell us a lot



I'm even more curious about his other MS jutsu. It's likely that neither is Amaterasu, since he would have probably used it here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

the eye of the moon plan will happen


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

> 全文は夜中になるかも。
> Probably have the full script around midnight



full script at 7:00am PT or so  I'm sure MS will release  chapter before her!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> ok, i'll bite.  Just gonna counter ur arguments per paragraph to make things easier.
> 
> As to when Rikudou gained the power of the rinnegan, it would've been before he was able to seal the jyubi into himself, cause he used a fuuinjutsu on the jyubi (which is a ninjutsu itself, same one passed down over generations to uzumakis).  Rikudou only gained the ability to perform ninjutsu after he gained the rinnegan.  My theory is he was a hyuga onmyoshi monk, either with a byakugan, or born to parents with byakugan, and he awakened a rinnegan which was given to him by the heavens.
> 
> ...


look, i wont discuss this here.


we will only be able to have certain of anything when kishi tells us everything, right now we will only be clashing theories, to each their own.


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara has the Rinnegan, too? How convenient.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm almost certain that the big rock in the spoilers :



> 今までで１番デカイ岩を落とそうとしてるとこで終わったよ。
> It ends with the biggest rock we've seen by far about to be dropped [upon them]
> ガアラは
> 神の領域だ…　て　岩みて言ってる。
> ...



Is something like the one Nagato used, although a bit bigger ? If that's true then it's propably a _Rinnengan_ Technique. And most likely a Tendō tecnique.

What do you think ?


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

Ether Nightmare said:


> I'm almost certain that this Big rock in the spoilers is something like the one Nagato used, although a bit bigger ?
> 
> What do you think ?



It's the Moon. The Juubi is coming


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 19, 2011)

The chapter looks good IMO.
It seems Kishi prefer save EMS's powers for Sasuke and for another plot reason gave Rinnegan to Edo Madara.

Perhaps Madara already knew how to transform Sharingan to Rinnegan and gave that to Nagato.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 19, 2011)

rofl what happened to muu


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocks fall, everyone dies?


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> The chapter looks good IMO.
> It seems Kishi prefer save EMS's powers for Sasuke and for another plot reason gave Rinnegan to Edo Madara.
> 
> Perhaps Madara already knew how to transform Sharingan to Rinnegan and gave that to Nagato.



based on the new spoilers madara does show his EMS powers or at least part of them.and only afterwards goes to the rinnegan at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Synn said:


> Madara has the Rinnegan, too? How convenient.



Remember when everyone theorized about how sharingan/byakugan was under an eyepatch or a mask...  ?

Yeah...Now Its rinnegan.

I bet Dodai has rinnegan too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It's probably not a good sign for Madara that he's showing all of his power at once, though.



What makes you think he's showing all of his power here? It doesn't sound like he's going all out at all.



vered said:


> the absorbing power is part of the preta realm powers.



So he doesn't need a physical path to use it? You're the Rinnegan expert, not me, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> rofl what happened to muu



Shat his pants and crumbled like a baws.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What makes you think he's showing all of his power here? It doesn't sound like he's going all out at all.



Susano'o, Rinnegan, some giant meteor that is either Deva Realm or a new MS jutsu... that's a lot!


----------



## HunterXHunted (Oct 19, 2011)

madara now has rinnegan??? how convenient. seriously kishi? rinnegan is becoming a plot shield.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Renyou said:


> It's the Moon. The Juubi is coming



 Poor Alliance.

And the fools thought they were winning .


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What makes you think he's showing all of his power here? It doesn't sound like he's going all out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> So he doesn't need a physical path to use it? You're the Rinnegan expert, not me, so I could be wrong.



depends on what you call physical.madara just used preta realm power just like preta pein body used and nagato himself.though nagato showed that he can absorb even without using the hands.depends on kishi artistic choice i guess.


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Remember when everyone theorized about how sharingan/byakugan was under an eyepatch or a mask...  ?
> 
> Yeah...Now Its rinnegan.
> 
> I bet Dodai has rinnegan too.



For once, I thought that Kishimoto would give us something new, rather than these ridiculous ass pulls over and over again. 

Hell, Golden Byakugan would be new. Even pink Rinnegan would be fine.

/irony


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

> Edo Madara was used as a vessel to test the result of this new rinnegan.



Its possible that Kabuto did some experiments on Edo Madara and gave him the Rinnegan. It said something about Orochimaru's experiments thats carried out to Kabuto.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

HunterXHunted said:


> madara now has rinnegan??? how convenient. seriously kishi? rinnegan is becoming a plot shield.



This is nothing compared to Rinnegan/Sharingan Six Paths of Jinchuuriki, really.

Tobi is probably going to "lol" at Kabuto's trump card right now.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

So Madara opens up with Susano'o, EMS and Shinra Tensei but can't seem to snuff out a single Shadow Clone. How many chapters do we give him people? 3-4?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Epyon said:


> So Madara opens up with Susano'o, EMS and Shinra Tensei but can't seem to snuff out a single Shadow Clone. How many chapters do we give him people? 3-4?



I'm pretty sure that he won't lose to the group currently there. Someone else is going to stop him. Guy opening all 8 Gates, Itachi taking down Kabuto, someone else...?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Susano'o, Rinnegan, some giant meteor that is either Deva Realm or a new MS jutsu... that's a lot!



This is also Madara though, who has been hyped for hundreds of chapters and nearly half of the series, ever since Sasuke was compared to him by the Kyuubi. All he's done here is show a couple of jutsu that others have already shown, and possibly one new one. 

I'd hardly say that's the extent of his power.


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> Shadow Clones are as strong as the original from the moment of creation. Madara is also fighting a huge army at once.



Not really. Gaara's division was partly decimated by Muu and Nidaime Mizukage...


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Marsala said:


> I'm pretty sure that he won't lose to the group currently there. Someone else is going to stop him. Guy opening all 8 Gates, Itachi taking down Kabuto, someone else...?



The only logical option is _Itachi_ stopping the Edo Tensei technique.

I highly doubt that _Maito Gai_ will be able to defeat Madara, just by using his Hachimon.

Isn't he with Kakashi fighting the Swordsmen to begin with ?


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

Huge army or not doesn't really matter though. Only the named characters pose a real threat, the rest is rest.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> Shadow Clones are as strong as the original from the moment of creation. Madara is also fighting a huge army at once.



This Shadow Clone already stated he lacks the chakra to go into CKM anymore, and attacked Madara, but survived. So screw that.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 19, 2011)

Rin'negan is the strongest doujutsu.Uchiha fanboys=No it aint ems is  stronger  

As many said rin'negan >sharingan case closednow .At least orochimaru getting involved made sense.

But kishi is diluting this rin'negan.Uchiha with sharingan is a not even worth shit anymore.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rin'negan


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 19, 2011)

wheres muu.


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Huge army or not doesn't really matter though. Only the named characters pose a real threat, the rest is rest.



Well, some of the named characters are about to go down. You can count on it.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> wheres muu.



Mads Shinra tensei'd him for the lulz


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Rin'negan is the strongest doujutsu.Uchiha fanboys not it aint ems is  stronger
> 
> As many said rin'negan >sharigan case closed.At least orochimaru getting involved made sense.
> 
> ...



Let's wait for Sasuke's showing before we make that coclusion 

Tobi did imply EMS would make him stronger than Nagato.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, I thought it was going to be a boring chapter. Guess not. The 2nd "Rikudou" is showing off his power


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Just read the spoilers.

Madara: I'm in this bitch with the Rinnegan..got some rocks on these eyes better bring an umbrella..I make it rain, make it rain..make it rain on these hoes..

Too awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Mads Shinra tensei'd him for the lulz


think of this was just random


----------



## Synn (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> Madara is still battling an army of a significant size. Naruto's clone still existing isn't even worth a passing mention, especially considering how strong Naruto is.



Naruto is apparently running out of chakra and so is Onoki. Gaara's most likely low on chakra, too... That leaves only two named character that stand out among fodders: Temari and Dodai. I don't see any of them posing a real threat to Edo Madara.

Their Division is pretty much done for, so Madara cleaning up the battlefield at this point is far from impressive.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan, the powers it has is annoying, i like genjutsu sharingan better.

you can bring a meteor down to earth with your eye doesnt make as much sense as staring at someone  with your pretty eyes and hypnotizing them with your sexiness.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> The Uchiha Powers are corrupted not due to any jyubi chakra influence that has been passed down from elder son to the uchiha lineage, but due to the darkness in their own hearts, derived from the choices they've made.   For example,  Tsukuyomi is what you make of it, it is a genjutsu with multiple applications, but Amaterasu in mythology isn't supposed to be black, but yellow, like the sun, (amaterasu is sun goddess).  Since Amaterasu is a summoning, the flames from whereever the source they're coming form are already corrupted, and it was most likely due to something the elder brother did.  (btw, Amaterasu is a yang power, not yin, the flames are light of the physical world, meant to give life and nurture it, just like the sun, only the black flames belong to Mangekyou, not the yellow ones)  That means that the Amaterasu flames Rikudou would've entrusted the elder son with for protecting others were used for destructive purposes.
> As for Susanoo, Itachi's Susanoo was noble compared to Sasuke's demonic Susanoo.  That's cause Itachi's heart was pure, just like obito, compared to other uchihas.  Do you think Itachi's Mangekyou was negatively influenced by the jyubi also?  What kind of bijuu has a chakra god protecting it as it's power?  As for the jyubi's eye, looking similar to sharingan, I would say that was Rikudou's Mugen Tsukuyomi that he used on the jyubi in order to subdue it.  It looks exactly like the Mugen Tsukuyomi on the moon, the eternal GENJUTSU Tobi wanted to use as part of his moon's eye plan.  As for Nagato not showcasing any genjutsu/uchiha powers, I know why the Pain Rikudou wouldn't showcase such powers, as those would only belong to the Gedou path, aka the 7th path, aka Nagato or Tobi, or any other Rikudou.  I can't explain that as of now, but it's most likely due to plot, Kishi won't show such things until he has revealed more about the elder son's doujutsu and it's evolution/devolution.  But note one thing, the databook says Rinnegan can use ALL jutsus, was stated multiple times in the manga.  Btw, Rikudou Sennin already used genjutsu powers with his rinnegan when using Izanagi, half of which is genjutsu, so there's one example of a rinnegan wielder using genjutsu, and mugen tsukuyomi would be the other.
> 
> Uzumakis are from the younger son's lineage, same as the senjus.  They're just as close to Rikudou as senjus and uchihas.   I would say the hyugas are closest to Rikudou's ancestors/heritage, then he gave rise to elder son's uchiha's and younger son's senjus/uzumakis with each lineage gaining certain powers/jutsus/aspects of power.
> ...



You know that whole "Itachi's Susano'o is noble stuff was made up back before we knew that Sasuke's Susano'o was merely incomplete and they actually have the exact same Susano'o design.

Oh and way to sh*t on the vast majority of Uchiha, the ones that actually rejected Madara (Itachi's actions weren't exactly that direct), considered Izagini and Mangekyo Sharingan forbidden jutsu, in order to embrace the peace offered by Hashirama, supported the Senju being Hokage and served Konoha loyally until Fugaku's generation, in favor of glorifying Saint Itachi who freed us from all the other evil Uchiha. Including his evil civilian aunt and uncle and their evil grocery shop.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Having Senju cells has nothing to getting Rinnegan. The sage gave his eyepowe to uchiha and the body power to senju.  Having both eye power and Body power makes you a Rikudo. Someone that just has Rinnegan doesnt have to be a rikudo.



Um, no, being a Rikudou is interchangeable with having the rinnegan.  Rikudou means Sage of Six Paths, the six paths of Samsara which are the rinnegan powers.  Rinnegan = Rikudou = Uchiha/Senju/Uzumaki powers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

So I hear Uchihas are crack kids..

Madara used to deal rocks.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 19, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Let's wait for Sasuke's showing before we make that coclusion
> 
> Tobi did imply EMS would make him stronger than Nagato.



mate what are you on iuts clear as day sharingan is fodedr its about rin'negan uchihas with sharigan not even worth it.

The most hyped uchiha in the end uses rehash stuff kishi just copy and pasted rin'negan cause sharigan just sucks does'nt have enough in the locker for wow factor.

rin'negan on the other can have kishi make up jutsu that make no sense like rocks/meteors.

Anyway whats exciting about a guy pwning people with barely enough chakra to he's fresh and haxxed.Looks like Kishi's prety much ruined it in long run with rin'negan everywhere not sure if the end battle will be much of a spectacle.

Naruto's pretty awesome though with his clone gathering data and all that.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Rinnegan, the powers it has is annoying, i like genjutsu sharingan better.
> 
> you can bring a meteor down to earth with your eye doesnt make as much sense as staring at someone  with your pretty eyes and hypnotizing them with your sexiness.



for all that we know it might be a genjutsu.
i prefer meteorites batter


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2011)

I like that. Suddenly Orochimaru wanting Sharingan makes sense now.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I like that. Suddenly Orochimaru wanting Sharingan makes sense now.



yea and hashirama cells as well.wanting to gain Rinnegan and a  rikudou body to reach his goal.


----------



## ryz (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is what I feel.

Rikoudou was an uzumaki dude with kick-ass fuuin-jutsu skills. After sealing the Juubi, he became god, discovered nin-gen-tai jutsu, and what not. He married some chick, who would most likley be another Uzumaki, and sired two sons. His sons were not only had powerful Uzumaki base, but also had the extra DNA upgrade, thanks to the Juubi influence.

The reason why only the Senju were buddy-buddy with the Uzumaki is simple; they are the only one who tried to! Remember, Senju!Ancestor was the good son, who stayed with his family, and thus in contact with his Uzumaki relatives, and most likely married into them too. They stayed with them, and when it grew crowded, they moved else where, but still kept in contact with their old friends and relatives.

Uchiha!Ancestor ran away sulking, and shagged some random chick to produce the Uchiha, and told them stories of the *bad* *bad* senju who kicked him out of his house and what not. Years later, clans form, they learn of each other, and a fight ensues. they rest is history.

TL;DR:

* Original Rikoudou is the [(Uzumaki+JuuBi Magic)] model.

* Both Uchiha and Senju are like [(Uzumaki+JuuBi Magic)/2] models.

Therefore, by Lego Genetics theory, it would follow that:

*Ordinary Uzumaki can be converted to the plus model also, just like the Original Rikoudou was. Just add the Juubi Magic, whatever that is (a la Nagato, in which case they succeeded)

*Uchiha and Senju can also be converted Plus model, just add the Other clan bit. (Something Danzou and Tobi/Madara/Mask-dude tried, this didn't exactly get them Rikoudou level as they were hoping. They had both Yin and Yang powers separately, but *not* the combined smoothie)

Oro, Kabuto and Tobi are all trying to reverse engineer this, trying to find any other combo that gets them Rikoudou. This cahpter, we see another variant, tried with Edo!Madara.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 19, 2011)

EMS is probably still for to Sasuke's alone to show off. 

I wonder if Madara's Katon is bigger than this.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, did I just read that Orochimaru was working together with Madara? And can it be said, that Madara died too soon because of those experiments?

Edit: so it was edo-madara. Ok.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I like that. Suddenly Orochimaru wanting Sharingan makes sense now.



Well it was possible that Kabuto did experiments on Edo Madara that was carried out by Orochimaru.

I doubt Sasuke would gain the Rinnegan. Mainly because he doesn't have the Hashirama cells.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

"Those with a glass house shouldn't throw stones"

Madara:  

"Throw the first rock those who never sinned"

Madara:


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 19, 2011)

So...If I understand it right then Madara can use Susanoo?

Now I like it.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage predicts chapter 561:

Meteorite turns out to be Deva Path power. Onoki uses last of his chakra to bust the meteorite with Jinton and saves everyone... He's completely out of chakra and Madara appears behind him and kills Onoki. Temari and the alliance go fight half-Mu while Gaara and Naruto's clone (which goes SM) team up against Edo Madara


----------



## chipnoses (Oct 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is also Madara though, who has been hyped for hundreds of chapters and nearly half of the series, ever since Sasuke was compared to him by the Kyuubi. All he's done here is show a couple of jutsu that others have already shown, and possibly one new one.
> 
> I'd hardly say that's the extent of his power.



True, he can do much much more..


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> EMS is probably still for to Sasuke's alone to show off.
> 
> I wonder if Madara's Katon is bigger than this.



well madara does show his .


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> What do you mean?



Well apparently Orochimaru had researched turning Sharingan into Rinnegan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Rock on Madara, Rock on..

God this is too eazy..


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

No EMS showcase  Ezekial is sad


----------



## kagegak (Oct 19, 2011)

The fucking moon is falling on them


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well apparently Orochimaru had researched turning Sharingan into Rinnegan.



although it should'nt turn into rin'negan it should turn to the elder sons swirl eye


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> wheres muu.



He got the **** out of there, the moon is crashing. You'd leave too right?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> JuubiSage predicts chapter 561:
> 
> Meteorite turns out to be Deva Path power. Onoki uses last of his chakra to bust the meteorite with Jinton and saves everyone... He's completely out of chakra and Madara appears behind him and kills Onoki. Temari and the alliance go fight half-Mu while Gaara and Naruto's clone (which goes SM) team up against Edo Madara



Nice prediction, that would be a badass way for Ooonoki to die by protecting the others one last time.

Yep, I agree, that meteorite is Deva Path's power.  Heavenly Summoning.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

kagegak said:


> The fucking moon is falling on them



i think its just a meteorite.pulled from space perhaps or summoned.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2011)

kagegak said:


> The fucking moon is falling on them



I agree with this.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 19, 2011)

How did this guy die?


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> Maybe you should read the spoilers again, carefully this time.



I don't see no mention of it???


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Hashirama: so..Madara how do you wash?

Madara: eh..meteor shower?!?

Hashirama:  never mind..


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> I don't see no mention of it???



ohana in her usual language said that he used his mangekyu powers.
most likely referring to the EMS and its weird design in her opinion.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 19, 2011)

If Madara rock isn't bigger than Kitsuchi's Mountain Sandwich, I will be disappoint.


----------



## calimike (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara can pull moon down to earth, eh? That's my speculate!  

BTW, Hunter x Hunter chapter 321 RAW pics are out! Where is Naruto?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> although it should'nt turn into rin'negan it should turn to the elder sons swirl eye



Not if they also provide Senju/Uzumaki physical energies.  If it was just supplying stronger spiritual energies, it might turn into the elder son's eyes, but they also gave hashirama's dna, and uzumaki chakra in Nagato's case.  



chauronity said:


> He got the **** out of there, the moon is crashing. You'd leave too right?



lol

funny thing is comet elenin was supposed to be striking earth right bout now.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Hashirama: so..Madara how do you wash?
> 
> Madara: eh..meteor shower?!?
> 
> Hashirama:  never mind..



Lol this was a good one .


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

i think we know what's gonna happen next chapter 


should i sing it or you 


ITACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, 
MAGEKYU IN DE EYES, 
ONLY SEE BLOOD WHEN A NINJA CRIES,



oh come on, it’s so obvious 

naruto has no chakra left 

itachi is gonna block a meteor sized rock 


LIKE A BOSS.

seal madara.

LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How did this guy die?



Illusions < Trees


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think we know what's gonna happen next chapter
> 
> 
> should i sing it or you
> ...



No way I will kill myself if Itachi seals mads


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think we know what's gonna happen next chapter
> 
> 
> should i sing it or you
> ...


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> based on the new spoilers madara does show his EMS powers or at least part of them.and only afterwards goes to the rinnegan at the end of the chapter.


We only have a glimpse of it and most likely we'll see abilities that we already saw (Susano'o).

IMO Kishimoto wanna make Sasuke shows everything EMS has. Is Rinnegan the true power of Sharingan?


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 19, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I agree with this.



As do I. Tobi can create a partial Jubi now can't he?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How did this guy die?



Motherfucking Shodai


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Oct 19, 2011)

It would seem that "Prime" Madara's aura of invincibility is reminiscent of Sephiroth's from Final Fantasy VII, judging from the spoilers.

This technique may be a homage to Meteor.

However it's clear that he doesn't display EMS techniques from what we know of this chapter.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> We only have a glimpse of it and most likely we'll see abilities that we already saw (Susano'o).
> 
> IMO Kishimoto wanna make Sasuke shows everything EMS has. Is Rinnegan the true power of Sharingan?



assuming the EMS of madara will transform into the rinnegan than i can conclude that most likely either the final step or one before the Sharinnegan which will be the final phase.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara : .

Alliance : Charge show them what we are made of !!  

*Madara uses Rock throw*

Alliance :  he is GOD !

Madara :


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> No way I will kill myself if Itachi seals mads



itachi is gonna do it like a smoth criminal ninja :mj


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 19, 2011)

Was it ever stated that EMS had different jutsu's than MS?


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 19, 2011)

It was stated it would give birth to a totally new technique.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Was it ever stated that EMS had different jutsu's than MS?



As far as we know... EMS = MS without blindness and _maybe_ a 4th MS jutsu... It's not confirmed, though.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 19, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Was it ever stated that EMS had different jutsu's than MS?




from itachi's words and databook, they states that EMS is evil, gives an eternal light and a new powerful doujutsu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Was it ever stated that EMS had different jutsu's than MS?



Yes my friend. 

Go back to Itachi vs Sasuke battle an re-read it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How did this guy die?



Like a baws.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Was it ever stated that EMS had different jutsu's than MS?



Mangekyou becomes eternal, as in the wielder doesn't go blind from it's use.  The 3 Mangekyou jutsus remain same with a possible 4th Mangekyou jutsu, most likely.  

It was assumed that Mangekyou jutsus are the same for all Mangekyou wielding uchihas until Shisui's Kotoamatsukami.  But seeing as how Madara used Susanoo, that means he would've had Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi also, so least they're the same for Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke.  Not sure about Izuna, or Shisui's full Mangekyou powers, Kakashi is the odd one out.  

Still too much to be revealed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara's hard as rock..


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 19, 2011)

Deva Path said:


> It was stated it would give birth to a totally new technique.





JuubiSage said:


> As far as we know... EMS = MS without blindness and _maybe_ a 4th MS jutsu... It's not confirmed, though.





GoDMasteR said:


> from itachi's words and databook, they states that EMS is evil, gives an eternal light and a new powerful doujutsu.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yes my friend.
> 
> Go back to Itachi vs Sasuke battle an re-read it.



So which one is it. I thought is was just an Eternal MS with no new techniques.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan > EMS?


----------



## Alex Payne (Oct 19, 2011)

So Orochimaru researched Rinnegan too 
Evil plan: get Sauce's body, kill Itachi, gain MS, transplant Itachi's eyes and mutate EMS into Rinnegan... :sanji 
Sounds kinda retcon'ish to me.


----------



## Fay (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn....Kishi delivers...Again


----------



## ToiletTurtle (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> It was assumed that Mangekyou jutsus are the same for all Mangekyou wielding uchihas until Shisui's Kotoamatsukami.  But seeing as how Madara used Susanoo, that means he would've had Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi also, so least they're the same for Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke..



Where did he use Susanoo?


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

ToiletTurtle said:


> Where did he use Susanoo?



this chap apparently


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Mangekyou becomes eternal, as in the wielder doesn't go blind from it's use.  The 3 Mangekyou jutsus remain same with a possible 4th Mangekyou jutsu, most likely.
> 
> It was assumed that Mangekyou jutsus are the same for all Mangekyou wielding uchihas until Shisui's Kotoamatsukami.  But seeing as how Madara used Susanoo, that means he would've had Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi also, so least they're the same for Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke.  Not sure about Izuna, or Shisui's full Mangekyou powers, Kakashi is the odd one out.
> 
> Still too much to be revealed.



Well I guess this answers my question


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

alex payne said:


> So Orochimaru researched Rinnegan too
> Evil plan: get Sauce's body, kill Itachi, gain MS, transplant Itachi's eyes and mutate EMS into Rinnegan... :sanji
> Sounds kinda retcon'ish to me.



well, i see anything that was revealed after the reningan is a retcon by it's own or has a weak explination. for example, oro said he wanted to know the secret of life and learn all jutsu if i remember right. that secret of life and all jutsu is reningan. it's a weak conection  because oro never mentions it. it's even weaker when you consider oro's last flashbacks were we learn why he was so obbsesed with the sharingan and the fact that he neve hid his intentions to the reader.


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How did this guy die?


Impaled by Shodais wood like the bitch he was


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> Impaled by Shodais wood like the bitch he was



As if people still think Hashi > Madara


----------



## Renyou (Oct 19, 2011)

He was fooled by a Wood Clone


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 19, 2011)

So the upgrade of the EMS is the Rinnegan?

From Sharigan to MS to EMS to Rinnegan?


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> So the upgrade of the EMS is the Rinnegan?
> 
> From Sharigan to MS to EMS to Rinnegan?



 Hashirama DNA is needed it would seem


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 19, 2011)

Eh...the fact that this isn't true Madara but some Orochimaru/Kabuto experiment kinda ruins the excitement in seeing old school Madara.  This isn't the man that stood atop of the shinboi world with the first Hokage, just a monster.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How did this guy die?



simple. suicide 

he was so bored he tried to fistbump a meteor....... it did not go as well as he thought


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 19, 2011)

So Edo Madara isn't just immortal Madara in his prime. No, it's Super Madara. That's how I will refer to Edo Madara from now on. 

Good looooord. EMS + Rinnegan. Talk about haxxed.


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

Meh, why always the rinnegan ? I know it's the strongest doujutsu..But I just want to see Madara owning with his own awesome skills and EMS.... Tho, If madara was ever to be revived or something he would be happy with the research Kabuto did on him


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Eh...the fact that this isn't true Madara but some Orochimaru/Kabuto experiment is kinda ruins Madara's hype.  This isn't the man that stood atop of the shinboi world with the first Hokage, just a monster.



actually it is prime madara.but he is even stronger than before.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

i see two possibilities . 

1- itachi enters and saves the day.
2- itachi enters adn saves the day....................... riding a robot unicorn summon impaling the big rock.


tough choices


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

It was said that Madara was so powerful, that he killed himself, he grew tired of a world without challenge.


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

The rinnegan kills his awesome image for me....

I want a dialogue from Madara tho since he knew Nagato and stuff....and to reveal his past


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> actually it is prime madara.but he is even stronger than before.



This.

Basically this is the guy who would stomp Hashi six ways from Sunday. I am seriously pumped to see who takes him down.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

vered said:


> actually it is prime madara.but he is even stronger than before.



Thats what spoilers said about Ed Madara being experiment of Orochimaru/Kabuto and became stronger then before.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Eh...the fact that this isn't true Madara but some Orochimaru/Kabuto experiment kinda ruins the excitement in seeing old school Madara.  This isn't the man that stood atop of the shinboi world with the first Hokage, just a monster.



tbh. i prefer the real madara over this one because now hashirame looks like shit in comparision.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> It was said that Madara was so powerful, that he killed himself, he grew tired of a world without challenge.



Thats bullshit, it was said that Madara was killed by Hashirama.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 19, 2011)

So we have an *Edo Madara+* to deal with.
The question is - does he still deserve the moniker "REAL Madara"?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> i see two possibilities .
> 
> 1- itachi enters and saves the day.
> 2- itachi enters adn saves the day....................... riding a* robot unicorn *summon impaling the big rock.
> ...



here just for you 


Link removed!

and yes itachi always will save the day


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> i see two possibilities .
> 
> 1- itachi enters and saves the day.
> 2- itachi enters adn saves the day....................... riding a robot unicorn summon impaling the big rock.





KAKASHI10 said:


> and yes itachi always will save the day


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Also at what time are we getting the chpater?


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats bullshit, it was said that Madara was killed by Hashirama.



Did you miss last week and the whole Madara knowing Nagato despite Nagato being born many years after Hashirama supposedly killed Madara thing or something


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

If anything this "Madara" is stronger than everyone else we have seen before... Fuck Itachi Fuck KM Naruto and Fuck TOBI with his paths ? This guy will own everything with his EMS + Rinnegan + GODLY SKILLS (his goukakyou) + Undying body..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol at people still questioning if these are retcons or not.

Most, if not everything to do with rinnegans and rikudos backstory etc etc..have been pulled out of kishis rectum..he may have had some general ideas but the more I read this shit the funnier and apparent the cracks on the story become..to his credit though..he's been managing to do a crazy collage with his story and taken most of the readers in this forum for a ride..

I'm just reading out of habit, because it's funny and because I wanna see how the Uchihas gonna end up like..

This is just like Dragon Ball.. after frieze..I mean..when   it got to cell or boo..it was just.."really though?"


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, lol at the byakugan ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 19, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Did you miss last week and the whole Madara knowing Nagato despite Nagato being born many years after Hashirama supposedly killed Madara thing or something



Unless Tobi is the Madara and likely his clone or something.

I did not miss it, I'm saying that Madara couldn't just killed himself because of that.


----------



## Chroz (Oct 19, 2011)

When will the chapter be out?! 

I'm dying to see Madara..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So which one is it. I thought is was just an Eternal MS with no new techniques.



Itachi said that not only Madara's MS became eternal, but the transplant gave birth to a completely new technique.
The technique is still unknown @ this point.


edit : 

Btw, is it confirmed that Madara doesn't have ST techniques ?


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Eh...the fact that this isn't true Madara but some Orochimaru/Kabuto experiment kinda ruins the excitement in seeing old school Madara.  This isn't the man that stood atop of the shinboi world with the first Hokage, just a monster.



True, Madara kinda stops being a representation of how badass the founders were and the pinnacle of Uchiha power, and is just a mishmass of whatevers broken in this manga.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Also, lol at the byakugan ?



yea seems to be the case.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi said that not only Madara's MS became eternal, but the transplant gave birth to a completely new technique.
> The technique is still unknown @ this point.



While Kishi's never going to go down this route, it could be Itachi mistook Izanagi as solely an EMS jutsu.

Although I know logically it'll be something new, most likely Izanami.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stupid ass Jiraiya.He could have taken the Rinnegan 30 years ago.


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi said that not only Madara's MS became eternal, but the transplant gave birth to a completely new technique.
> The technique is still unknown @ this point.
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't.. my guess those ST techniques belong to Obito's eye... Since Tobi has alot of eyes from many Uchiha's it would be only logical if he got one from Obito too..

Kakashi => Offensive ST
Tobi => Defensive ST


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Some of these ideas might not be retcon per se..but most of them have not been planned long ago..which gives this conflicting vibe with was previously being set up by the manga..

Pulling shit out of your ass just to stretch a pay check usually results in that..


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

It's seems to me that Tobi is an upgraded version of Madara


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Unless Tobi is the Madara and likely his clone or something.
> 
> I did not miss it, I'm saying that Madara couldn't just killed himself because of that.



THIS Madara, the Edo Madara, the one that was brought back from whatever death he suffered, knows Nagato. Tobi being his clone doesn't explain that in any fashion. Madara did die, but not at Hashirama's hands. He outlived the Senju brothers by decades.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

This is like a train wreck I can't stop staring at.

I mean, I know people are dying, and there is damage and carnage, but I just keep on reading...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> As if people still think Hashi > Madara



Equals, ============================

3 simple parallels 

ELDER SON  =  YOUNGER SON
MADARA      =  HASHIRAMA
SASUKE       =  NARUTO

ITACHI = NAGATO 

Up until the point where one of em acquires the powers of both, the spiritual and physical, and becomes a Rikudou with a rinnegan, then they're greater.  Itachi had to be given Rikudou's spiritual weapons and Nagato had to be crippled so they were roughly equals after that.  So Rikudou Tobidara/Madara with rinnegan is now much stronger than the Hashirama he fought at VOTE.


----------



## Godammit (Oct 19, 2011)

Fucking kabuto ruining everything  Madara was supposed to be revived by Tobi ! So Orochimaru had possesion of Madara a long time ago and expiremented on him ? What if Orochimaru tried to summon Madara with Hashirama and Tobirama ? Thank god Sarutobi stopped the third one ???

And why didn't tobi keep guard of the body or searched for it


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 19, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Mangekyou becomes eternal, as in the wielder doesn't go blind from it's use.  The 3 Mangekyou jutsus remain same with a possible 4th Mangekyou jutsu, most likely.
> 
> It was assumed that Mangekyou jutsus are the same for all Mangekyou wielding uchihas until Shisui's Kotoamatsukami.  But *seeing as how Madara used Susanoo, that means he would've had Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi also*, so least they're the same for Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke.  Not sure about Izuna, or Shisui's full Mangekyou powers, Kakashi is the odd one out.
> 
> Still too much to be revealed.


Not necessary. Sasuke states to use Susano'o the user must awake both eye techniques.

I know in DB 3 says Susano'o needs Amaterasu + Tsukuyomi but perhaps Kishi changed that as Sasuke vs Raikage was years after DB 3.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> It's seems to me that Tobi is an *downgraded* version of Madara


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Fixed that for you.



Was a downgrade, now he's an upgrade


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

I am also dying to see Madaras Susanoo, some guy made some theories about Gedo Mazou being Madaras Susanoo im dying to see this for real.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 19, 2011)

HInch said:


> This is like a train wreck I can't stop staring at.
> 
> I mean, I know people are dying, and there is damage and carnage, but I just keep on reading...



I'm not in love with Madara having Rinnegan either, but you should just wait to see how Kishi intends to wrap it up. We can't really tell where he's going to go.

I'm sure once the Madara/Tobi stuff is explained, something he's certainly had planned for years now, it will all fall into place.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 19, 2011)

This chapter is very likely to produce fantastic panels! 
Especially the one with the meteorite crashing down on Gaara's division.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Some of these ideas might not be retcon per se..but most of them have not been planned long ago..which gives this conflicting vibe with was previously being set up by the manga..
> 
> Pulling shit out of your ass just to stretch a pay check usually results in that..



You're bitching about asspull, so i would love too see you write and draw something for 12 yrs without you pulling shit out of you're ass once in a while.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 19, 2011)

if this was prime telegrams this thread would have crashed the internet but this section is a shell of its former self


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems pretty clear that Madara is a beast, but remember, he can't be too far above everyone else. He will be defeated after all.

I'm interested to see what the connection is to Kabuto and Madara's rinnegan.

*As for how Madara died*, my theory is that he was soul ripped by Nagato and stored in the king of hell's stomach. That's how Kabuto was able to get his hands on the summon (through Nagato), and why Tobi was so surprised that he had it. I.e. Madara wasn't in the underworld with the other souls and couldn't be edo tensei'd through normal means.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> Conflicting vibe? What conflicting vibe?



Orochimaru only caring about Sasuke/Itachi as testing ground for Rinnegan experiments, which is what a lot of people appear to be taking from these spoilers, kinda flies in the face of most of the dialogue he had in Part 1.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi said that not only Madara's MS became eternal, but the transplant gave birth to a completely new technique.
> The technique is still unknown @ this point.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Itachi only stated that it gave birth to a "new doujutsu". That phrase is known to have two different meanings. Itachi. could simply have been referring to the change of his eyes after gaining EMS.

Doujutsu = Eye Technique

Both the techniques used by the different optical kekkei genkai and the techniques produced by those kekkei genkai are referred to as doujutsu. All that being said, their is still likely another technique granted to those who gain EMS.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Meteorite crashing down.
I call this crush-Obito-no-jutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> It seems pretty clear that Madara is a beast, but remember, he can't be too far above everyone else. He will be defeated after all.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the connection is to Kabuto and Madara's rinnegan.
> 
> *As for how Madara died*, my theory is that he was soul ripped by Nagato and stored in the king of hell's stomach. That's how Kabuto was able to get his hands on the summon (through Nagato), and why Tobi was so surprised that he had it. I.e. Madara wasn't in the underworld with the other souls and couldn't be edo tensei'd through normal means.



Not a bad theory at all. 
I could see that being revealed by Kabuto in this chapter or the next one.


----------



## k2nice (Oct 19, 2011)

Possibly can be one of kishis best chapters


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 19, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> This chapter is very likely to produce fantastic panels!
> Especially the one with the meteorite crashing down on Gaara's division.


It would be better if Onooki, Gaara and Naruto died in one panel :ho
Madara's Finger no Jutsu is enough to kill them.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

I love how much shit and theories we can pull from just a few spoilers


----------



## Turrin (Oct 19, 2011)

And Kabuto continues to become laughably overpowered.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

And *LOL* @ Narutopedia Madara Uchiha page: Warning: This article or section may contain false information. There is little or no citation on this information and its validity cannot be vouched for.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> It would be better if Onooki, Gaara and Naruto died in one panel :ho
> Madara's Finger no Jutsu is enough to kill them.



That explains why Madara never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Turrin said:


> And Kabuto continues to become laughably overpowered.



No his Edo's are it's not his own power


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 19, 2011)

Ironic how the fake spoiler provider said EMS' power is unsurpassable and then we see the EMS pioneer uses the Rinnegan as Kabuto believes it'll help. 

Which brings rise to another question: is the Rinnegan transformation Kabuto's 'other' jutsu?

Also I wonder if EMS Madara has one Rinnegan or two. :Hmm


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> No his Edo's are it's not his own power



Inb4 shitstorm.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> I love how much shit and theories we can pull from just a few spoilers



Speak for yourself, most of the spoilers I've seen already fit into my theories for the manga. I knew Madara had to have possessed rinnegan before Nagato, so I don't see why it's such a huge surprise now that his edo is showing it. That's also why I'm interested in Kabuto's connection to edo Madara's rinnegan, because it's no secret the two aren't friends, and I'm skeptical of him implanting rinnegan into his corpse. I'd need to read the chapter to know the actual implications.


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> No his Edo's are it's not his own power



Which in extention is his power. Or are jutsu now not a part of ones power now?

Kinda silly Kabuto has this amount of power at his disposal but he's playing his cards this way. If only Kishimoto hadn't fucked over his intelligence. Had he sat in the shadows and attacked Tobi during the war Tobi surely would have died, he could take Sasuke, Zetsu and all of Madara's Bijuu/Sharingan stash and proceed to rule the world.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 19, 2011)

Prime Madara  given Rinnegan...ewww.

Oh well I read to finish this manga anyway.


----------



## Rikudou (Oct 19, 2011)

Wuahahahahhahahhahaahah. This has got to hurt the Uchiha fans.

The very Uchiha that spawned the MS and even EMS is now using the Rinnegan to make him stronger!
Only way Kishi considered Madara to be strong enough to deal with the alliance.

This is the nail in the coffin. Both Madara, Tobi and Kabuto and Orochimaru consider Rinnegan as the ultimate doujutsu.

Case closed.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 19, 2011)

so Madara does all kinds of shit this chapter... nice

as if EMS isnt enough... he gets Rinnegan abilities just like the Edo Jins


----------



## Cromer (Oct 19, 2011)

Kid Madara(Tobi) > Majin Madara > Super Madara?







bama


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Some of these ideas might not be retcon per se..but most of them have not been planned long ago..which gives this conflicting vibe with was previously being set up by the manga..
> 
> Pulling shit out of your ass just to stretch a pay check usually results in that..



got any proof plz, of what ur implying?  How about some examples.


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> No his Edo's are it's not his own power



What the I don't even


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 19, 2011)

I think this chapter validates a few things I've been saying/thought for a while:
- Orochimaru _always_ wanted the Rinnegan; he was never Sharingan centric.
- the clues were there: trying to get a Senju;
- making a failed Rikudou we know as Danzo;
- Assumingly Orochimaru and Kabuto want to know the Rikudou Sennin's secrets;
- Kabuto having high regard for Nagato's power and the Rinnegan's power;
- Kabuto's trump card being a mobile Rinnegan;
- lastly, imo, Orochimaru's talk about colours seemed a bit too divine for him to be referring to just the Sharingan => upon its advent the Rinnegan and the Rikudou sennin fit this bill nicely.

Perhaps Madara will actually shed light on his link with Tobi due to this recent development.
If Madara seems happy with the Rinnegan, its almost a given that Tobi is Madara as it was part of the plan; if he's not then he isn't.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 19, 2011)

Leon said:


> Which in extention is his power. Or are jutsu now not a part of ones power now?
> 
> Kinda silly Kabuto has this amount of power at his disposal but he's playing his cards this way. If only Kishimoto hadn't fucked over his intelligence. Had he sat in the shadows and attacked Tobi during the war Tobi surely would have died, he could take Sasuke, Zetsu and all of Madara's Bijuu/Sharingan stash and proceed to rule the world.



The Zetsu's have done more damage then the Edo army thus far, The Edo may be an extension but Kabuto's true power they are not!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

So after all Orochimaru didn't want the sharingan just for the sharingan itself, he actually wanted to make it evolve until it reached the rinnegan form. It proves true to a lot of theories saying that the aim of sharingan's evolution is to become a rinnegan.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Just 3 words: That Orochimaru .


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> The Zetsu's have done more damage then the Edo army thus far, T*he Edo may be an extension but Kabuto's true power they are not*!



Yes they are, are you mad your idol isn't the most powerful shinobi bar Rikudo now? Oh look you made a tier list, yeah that explains a lot.

No one, I repeat NO ONE bar Rikudo himself can take Kabuto 1 on 1. Edo Army decimates anyone present in the manga right now. That being said Kishimoto had to weaken Kabuto's strategic ability or this manga would be over if you give a little thought to what he could have done.


----------



## takL (Oct 19, 2011)

ohanas brief sounds like because of madaran's gokaku the enormous rock is falling down.

so sasuke will have rin'egan eventually...


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 19, 2011)

So wait, Orochimaru worked on the Sharingan with EDO Madara? Meaning he was able to summon him long before Kabuto? Also meaning that he was satisfied with simply finding the Sharingan because he could alter it into a Rinnegan? And does this also explain how Nagato's paths all had the Rinnegan - Tobi made them?


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys chapter is out!


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 19, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Not necessary. Sasuke states to use Susano'o the user must awake both eye techniques.
> 
> I know in DB 3 says Susano'o needs Amaterasu + Tsukuyomi but perhaps Kishi changed that as Sasuke vs Raikage was years after DB 3.



sasuke can use tsukuyomi, remember killerbee fight? but danzo said his tsukuyomi not as powerfull as itachi
kagutsuchi is amaterasu variant, it stated in manga (forgot chapter) susanoo is third jutsu after tsuku and amate


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2011)

Oro is still the best bad guy in this manga.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

the chapter title is Uchiha Madara


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm interested now. 
There must be a reason the Rinnegan is getting so much attention; I was convinced that a mobile EMS user would be a trump card over an immobile Rinnegan user.
But seemingly the Rinnegan is and was always Kabuto's centrepiece in the war; he only expressed annoyance and excitement when using Rinnegan users.

Makes a lot of sense fighting style wise; when you're mobile you're confident enough to use other jutsu but if you're not you'll try to use your strongest power to compensate for your lack of mobility against multiple opponents.


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2011)

Omg it's out.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 19, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> No his Edo's are it's not his own power



They are Kabuto's power since he summons & controls them via a Jutsu he mastered. Whether you want to accept it or not those are the facts and thus Kabuto is the second most powerful person in the Narutoverse only surpassed by Rikudo, but even him Kabuto could probably give a run for his money.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Molten said:


> How so?
> 
> Orochimaru wanted the Sharingan so that he could learn, use and understand all of the techniques in existence. Since the first Databook, we have known that a Sharingan user doesn't grant the ability to use any technique that it sees - a point further driven home during Naruto's Wind Element acquisition training.
> 
> I honestly don't see a problem here.



this
this
this
this
this
this

All this, Itachi/Sasuke being Step A to Rikudo powers crap wasn't the vibe i was getting through all of it. Possessing the brothers seemed the pinnacle of what he wanred.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2011)

THE CHAPTER IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

this


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 19, 2011)

Leon said:


> Which in extention is his power. Or are jutsu now not a part of ones power now?
> 
> Kinda silly Kabuto has this amount of power at his disposal but he's playing his cards this way. If only Kishimoto hadn't fucked over his intelligence. Had he sat in the shadows and attacked Tobi during the war Tobi surely would have died, he could take Sasuke, Zetsu and all of Madara's Bijuu/Sharingan stash and proceed to rule the world.



Yep, Kabuto has no reason to be helping out Madara. He could've killed Madara and then taken out each of the Five villages one at a time.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 19, 2011)

Leon said:


> Yes they are, are you mad your idol isn't the most powerful shinobi bar Rikudo now? Oh look you made a tier list, yeah that explains a lot.
> 
> No one, I repeat NO ONE bar Rikudo himself can take Kabuto 1 on 1. Edo Army decimates anyone present in the manga right now. That being said Kishimoto had to weaken Kabuto's strategic ability or this manga would be over if you give a little thought to what he could have done.



Go take this shit to another thread please!  

(and Kabuto can be killed without having to kill the edos, hell Itachi could one shot him.  Edos may live but Kabuto is dead)


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 19, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Not necessary. Sasuke states to use Susano'o the user must awake both eye techniques.
> 
> I know in DB 3 says Susano'o needs Amaterasu + Tsukuyomi but perhaps Kishi changed that as Sasuke vs Raikage was years after DB 3.



pssst.  

Susanoo, Amaterasu, and Tsukuyomi are brother and sisters.  They come together.  Let me tell u a quick story.  

Izanagi the creator god killed kagutsuchi after his birth killed his wife Izanami, the creator goddess.  He goes to bring her back from the underworld but after seeing her in a zombiefied rottening state, he makes a run for it, sealing the entrance to the underworld.   For leaving her there Izanami vows revenge, and becomes the destructor goddess to Izanami's creations, she becomes death to Izanagi's life (humans).  Izanagi after sealing her, has to purify himself, and the water he washes his face with, gives birth to 3 gods/entities.  IIRC, Amaterasu from the right eye, Tsukuyomi from the left eye, and Susanoo from the nose.  Amaterasu the goddess of the sun, Tsukuyomi, the god of the moon, and their brother, Susanoo, god of Seas and Storms.  

Susanoo is the most powerful out of the 3.  Amaterasu is the light of the physical world,  as in yang release, Tsukuyomi deals with the spiritual world, as in yin release (genjutsu), and Susanoo is the yin/yang release as in onmyoton release.  

They're inseparable, those 3 Mangekyou jutsus come together.


----------



## Talis (Oct 19, 2011)

Why these awesome chapters ends so fast.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

lol at madara's susano'o


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

madara awakened the rinnegan and its the final stage of the sharingan evolution stage!!!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 19, 2011)

He kinda got pwned though didn't he...?  They just snatched him right out of Susanoo and killed him.  I guess Sasuke getting EMS isn't that big of a deal if it can be taken out so easily.


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Madara's Susano'o's design.
Temari's face looks hilarious in the last panel  now, here's hoping loadshit of named characters from the alliance die in the next chapter... or else


----------



## South of Hell (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be so sensible now for Madara to just drop the rock like the Moon from Majora's Mask...


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2011)

MY GOD, ANOTHER MIND BLOWING CHAPTER.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 19, 2011)

Its like Kishimoto decided to Acsend some of the Ougi's from the CyberConnect2 Naruto games with this chapter.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 19, 2011)

1. Orochimaru wanted to master all jutsus.
2. Orochimaru wanted the sharingan.

These two facts have now been linked by Chapter 560. It seems that Oro wanted the sharingan for more than just the power that comes with it - it was in order to obtain the rinnegan, to thus allow him to achieve his ultimate goal; mastering all jutsus. I see.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Oct 19, 2011)

So the Rinnegan is the evolved final stage of the Sharingan and the Sharingan is an evolved mutation from the Byakkugan.

I respect it.

Great chapter and lots of new information.

Orochimaru is hands down the best villain. Even after death his presence is still felt.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> You're bitching about asspull, so i would love too see you write and draw something for 12 yrs without you pulling shit out of you're ass once in a while.



Implying that not hugging kishi's balls due to his writing is "bitching"..

Implying that only people with the capacity of writing and drawing a manga for 12 years without asspulls can make the posts I made about kishis manga..on a forum designed to discuss and exchange views on said manga..

You're doing it wrong. Learn your place.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So sasuke can gain rinnegan now? my goodness.



If he does, Naruto's getting the Juubi...

So Madara knew Nagato, AND gained the Rinnegan before he died.  

The "*He*" that he's talking about is Orochimaru, yeah?  

Still using Susano'o w/ Rinnegan (happy now, peeps?  )

10/10


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 19, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage said:


> Orochimaru is hands down the best villain. Even after death his presence is still felt.



Is he really dead? Part of him is sealed inside the jar of Itachi's Susano'o, while his cells have been integrated into Kabuto. I can see Orochimaru taking over Kabuto from the inside, and while it might be possible for Orochimaru to be unsealed from the jar, I'm not sure. However, I will give credit to the fact that Orochimaru is the villain that has lasted the longest. Tobi, upon the initial "reveal" that he was Madara, quickly managed to overthrow Orochimaru as a great villain. Orochimaru corrupted Sasuke, but Tobi continued to make Sasuke into the monster he has become today. Tobi has been influencing the events of the series even until today, but I believe then again, I believe there are times when even Tobi has been disgusted by Orochimaru's achievements. Their actions ultimately work hand in hand, so all that needs to happen is for Orochimaru to return to that he can officially die and for Tobi's identity to be revealed.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 19, 2011)

I...don't know how I feel about this...



Nidaime Mizukage said:


> So the Rinnegan is the evolved final stage of the Sharingan and the Sharingan is an evolved mutation from the Byakkugan.
> 
> I respect it.
> 
> ...


THIS.



			
				Selva said:
			
		

> I like Madara's Susano'o's design.
> Temari's face looks hilarious in the last panel  now, here's hoping loadshit of named characters from the alliance die in the next chapter... or else


Never gonna happen, Selva :/


----------



## GangWarlord (Oct 19, 2011)

What the f**k did I just read?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 19, 2011)

Overbidding...Overbidding...Overdose! 

C'mon kishi! This manga is definitively going nowhere... 

Getting "bleaching", it's getting boring....

Naruto used to be a good manga... 

Kishi: go and rest!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm... So The Rinnegan is the Final Form for a Doujutusu user from The Uchiha House?


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 19, 2011)

Great chapter..... Though I get this feeling of excitement yet dread for the next chapter


----------



## Setsuna00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara = Invincible = Unattainable Power = Infinite Ownage


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hmm... So The Rinnegan is the Final Form for a Doujutusu user from The Uchiha House?



That would imply that Uchiha upgrades actually have a stopping point.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Oct 19, 2011)

EMS gives birth to the Rinnegan. That is the new technique. DUH.


----------



## LeeUchiha (Oct 19, 2011)

I was enjoying this chapter for a while. Despite Naruto's bland rasengan spam (never been a main character I loathe seeing fight more) there was teamwork and it was cool watching prime Madara fight.

But 'LOL no' and I watched in horror as Kishi ruined another chapter with a deus ex machina to save his clan of wank. You'd think there's been enough sharingan worship in the series but Kishimoto evidently disagreed. I guess he thought it'd be a little too hackish for even him to introduce another brand new MS technique, and so just thought of a bullshit way to combine the best two bloodlines in the manga. So the sharingan which pre 560 already had at least seven game breaking powers, now has unlimited powers? 

This is a crude, contrived, and artless PnJ to get Edo Madara (himself a walking plot device now) out of a situation he shouldn't have escaped from. 'BUT HYPE HYPE HYPE' the powertards will cry. Man I miss the days when people gained rep through inventive strategies with jutsus that reinforced those tactics. This is smut.

So it's given now that Sasuke will develop the rasengan. The next question: is this part of Kishi's long theorized ploy of giving Naruto the rasengan through some convoluted, roundabout way? Chances are good.


----------



## lamexu (Oct 20, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> That would imply that Uchiha upgrades actually have a stopping point.


It could be possible. Maybe the stopping point of the sharingan is the Rinnegan, That would explane why madara (The strongest uchiha) would have the rinnegan.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

What a fucking crock of shit.


----------



## Magicbullet (Oct 20, 2011)

Orochimaru=source of all mischief in the Narutoverse apparently 

I approve.


----------



## gobberpooper (Oct 21, 2011)

So Rinnegan is basically like going Super Saiyan for Sharingan. Actually it's exactly like that. In which case Nagato is Broly.

What doesn't make any sense to me is the timeline of all this. It's implied that the *his* they're talking about is Orochimaru, but Madara died long before Orochimaru was even born. I just want the chain of command to stop. First it was Orochimaru, who used to be part of Akatsuki, who was led by Pain, who were remotely controlled by Nagato, who is actually a puppet leader for Tobi, who was supposedly Madara, but now he's being blackmailed under the command of Kabuto, who was under the wing of Orochimaru. What the fuck. I really hope it's not Kabuto or Orochimaru. Kabuto was supposed to be at Kakashi's level, and Orochimaru a sannin, which puts them at the elite of their time, but throughout all ninja history? Fuck that


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2011)

sharingan n rin'egan thing is quite confusing 
i dont see mange is an inferior version of rin'e as itachi said if with his sharingan and nagatos rin'egan one could do anything they want.
and did rikudoh start from sharingan? i dont think.


----------



## vered (Oct 21, 2011)

takL said:


> sharingan n rin'egan thing is quite confusing
> i dont see mange is an inferior version of rin'e as itachi said if with his sharingan and nagatos rin'egan one could do anything they want.
> and did rikudoh start from sharingan? i dont think.



im sure kishi will answer all our questions in the coming chapters.there are certainly lots of loose ends here.
about rikudou thats interesting and mysterious.he left the uchiha with the instructions and details about the sharingan and how to awaken MS and it seems he even went as far as leave them further info on how to get even further than that.so it may imply he started from the base and reached till the end.
another option is that he created all these conditions to reach his power. he sealed his successors power and made conditions in order for them to overcome the boundaries he created.perhaps creating the different dojutsu lvs of the sharingan just so only a few if none at all will manage to reach the final stage.him having the power of creation and being described as basically a god would explain such a thing.


----------



## Leuconoe (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't get over the whole giant blast of something coming their way. How does one even... How do they not die, Kishi? >:I I know they won't, but dang. How would they stop that?


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2011)

wont muu and madara also get pinned under it?


----------



## Buwafi (Oct 21, 2011)

When was Madara Prime and what does 'Prime' entail? 

We know he gained the Rinnegan at a time shortly before his death but what time frame is 'shortly'? Depending on the skill to which Madara employs the Rinnegan, will determine whether or not he gained them in a time frame allowing him to practice and hone his skills with the final Dojutsu. I do however doubt that Prime simply refers to a time when he had access to the Rinnegan, there has to be something else.

I'm going to guess post-Hashirama when Madara's death was obviously not a confirmed fact in the Ninja world. What transcribed during that period, however long it was, seems very interesting.


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2011)

his prime was when he was young and not when he gained rinnegan.


----------



## auem (Oct 22, 2011)

vered said:


> im sure kishi will answer all our questions in the coming chapters.there are certainly lots of loose ends here.
> about rikudou thats interesting and mysterious.he left the uchiha with the instructions and details about the sharingan and how to awaken MS and it seems he even went as far as leave them further info on how to get even further than that.so it may imply he started from the base and reached till the end.
> another option is that he created all these conditions to reach his power. he sealed his successors power and made conditions in order for them to overcome the boundaries he created.perhaps creating the different dojutsu lvs of the sharingan just so only a few if none at all will manage to reach the final stage.him having the power of creation and being described as basically a god would explain such a thing.



then he must be quite a twisted character to create a condition when you need your's brother's eye to progress further...

...or may be he had a brother on whom he experimented...
calling it...tobi is rikodu's bro..


----------



## lamexu (Oct 23, 2011)

considering how strong madara is right now. it seems like this is his prime.


----------

